# Der "Hurra, es ist ein grosses GT-Paket angekommen" Thread



## Kruko (27. Februar 2008)

Den Radständer-Thread haben wir ja auch schon kopiert. Warum nicht auch diesen. 


Heute frisch aus Frankreich angekommen 





GT Force (Alu) NOS und leider Schrott 
GT ZR 3000 NOS

Ich könnte :kotz:  und  zugleich. Entfern eben die Klebereste vom Force-Rahmen und was sehe ich. Jemand hat irgendwann einmal versucht einen Steuersatz unfachmännisch einzupressen. Jeweils unten und oben ist in Riss im Material Der obere geht sogar bis zur Schweißnaht Steuerrohr/Oberrohr runter


----------



## alecszaskar (27. Februar 2008)

Achtung, jetzt kommt ein Karton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (27. Februar 2008)

@gt-heini
Das ist ja ein Ding!

Allerdings muss ich sagen: BLAU ist ja gar nicht meine Farbe, aber der von Insa....


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich könnte :kotz:  und  zugleich. Entfern eben die Klebereste vom Force-Rahmen und was sehe ich. Jemand hat irgendwann einmal versucht einen Steuersatz unfachmännisch einzupressen. Jeweils unten und oben ist in Riss im Material Der obere geht sogar bis zur Schweißnaht Steuerrohr/Oberrohr runter



nicht im ernst, oder     ? ? ?
der rahmen stand damals schon im regal und ich habe da schon schwer gekämpft ihn nicht auch gleich mitzunehmen





ganz rechts der. hast du den verkäufer schon kontaktiert???

oh mann...


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2008)

Jetzt sind sie da


----------



## cyclery.de (3. März 2008)

Das freut mich sehr zu hören. Sorry noch einmal dafür, dass sie erst nach dem Wochenende eingetroffen sind  

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## hoeckle (3. März 2008)

Schöne Päckchen und ist noch nicht mal Weihnachten... Das tröstet vlt ein bischen über das Force hinweg... 

Aber wer hat denn das fiese Packetklebeband auf den schönen karton gepappt... tsstsstsss

hmmm hmmmm hmmmm hmmmh kann nicht mehr lange dauern...


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2008)

Kleines Paket und doch habe ich mich sehr gefreut


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2008)

Heute kam Post vom Zoll 





Und er ist heil 

Einzig die Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau muss gemacht werden. Der Zustand ist wesentlich besser als die Auktionsbilder es vermuten ließen.


----------



## mountymaus (4. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Heute kam Post vom Zoll
> 
> Und er ist heil
> 
> Einzig die Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau muss gemacht werden. Der Zustand ist wesentlich besser als die Auktionsbilder es vermuten ließen.



Und nun darf ich auch auf ein GT-STS DH hoffen 
Mittlerweile hausen hier Rahmen von Größe S-L..........


----------



## versus (4. März 2008)

mensch klasse! da könnte man schon fast ein bisschen neidisch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (4. März 2008)

Mensch, glückwunsch! Aber wird das nicht bald zu eng, bei den ganzen Kartons.... Haben ja fast keine Räder mehr Platz...


----------



## Kint (5. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Heute kam Post vom Zoll
> 
> *Und er ist heil *
> 
> Einzig die Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau muss gemacht werden. Der Zustand ist wesentlich besser als die Auktionsbilder es vermuten ließen.



ernsthaft ? hatte den als wandschmuck eingeordnet ... die muffe am tretlager rund ums hauptlager auch ? das sah superfies aus...

udn ich hab heute auch was abgeholt...:

http://www.hood.de/auktionsdetails.cfm?auctionID=31101810

mal sehn was da gewichtsmäßig drin ist, bei dem preis kann man ja mal gucken. aber dieses ganze tourney zeugs und überhaupt...brr.... erstmal strippen.


----------



## versus (5. März 2008)

da ich jetzt gleich basteln gehe und mich diebisch über die ganzen sachen freue, gleich nochmal an dieser stelle (war im gönner-fred auch schon drin) - es kamen zwar mehrere kleine pakete, aber es passt wohl doch hierher:


----------



## Kint (6. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> da ich jetzt gleich basteln gehe und mich diebisch über die ganzen sachen freue, gleich nochmal an dieser stelle (war im gönner-fred auch schon drin) - es kamen zwar mehrere kleine pakete, aber es passt wohl doch hierher:



passt zur tischdeko. mal wieder ein abstecher ins ländle gemahct doer ist das dein stil volker ...?


----------



## kingmoe (6. März 2008)

Glückwunsch zur Kurbel, ich wusste, dass sie bei dir in guten Händen ist


----------



## versus (6. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Kurbel, ich wusste, dass sie bei dir in guten Händen ist



danke für den vortritt  
ich habe jetzt nur das problem an welches rad sie kommt - sie passt nämlich an (fast) alle  

die gestrige bastelei war toll. was gibt es schöneres (zumindest wenn man fahrverbot hat), als einen rahmen am montageständer und eine kiste voller schöner teile zum dranschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (6. März 2008)

ist das die kurbel von tofu1000?


----------



## versus (6. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ist das die kurbel von tofu1000?


----------



## Kint (6. März 2008)

heute angekommen ... ne 2x4 in neu grün gepulvert. tauscht jemand gegen die 3D die ich eigentlich benötige ?


----------



## Kint (9. März 2008)

heute (sonntag !) angekommen - war beim nachbarn deponiert worden... 
ein 11/90er urzasi in der suntour xc pro variante...von hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323636

gleich auf ne ausfahrt mitgenommen.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4557705&postcount=559


----------



## hoeckle (10. März 2008)

Yessss... Endlich ist er Zuhause.... 

Ist zwar nicht die Couch, aber für´n Anfang tut´s auch ein Sessel....







So und da ich mit dem Infekt eh nicht fahren soll, geb ich mich der neuesten Trendsportart hier im gallischen Dorf hin - Polierring... 

P.S. Somit haben wir schon 1% sicher im Schwamm...


----------



## Davidbelize (10. März 2008)

mein freund ,wennste die sattelklemme nicht brauchst........    


schönes zassi,aber gottseidank nichts für mich.


----------



## hoeckle (10. März 2008)

Der war echt Gut David....  Aber Danke....


----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

Juhuuuuu ein großes Paket aus frankreich ist eingetroffen......
Doch ich darf es noch nicht öffnen. Das möchte der Herr im Hause selber machen...


----------



## Stemmel (10. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu ein großes Paket aus frankreich ist eingetroffen......
> Doch ich darf es noch nicht öffnen. Das möchte der Herr im Hause selber machen...



 Und bitte KEINE Fotos...  

Ihr wisst schon warum...  

Daggi


----------



## versus (10. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu ein großes Paket aus frankreich ist eingetroffen......
> Doch ich darf es noch nicht öffnen. Das möchte der Herr im Hause selber machen...



recht so  

der ersatz für das force, oder ? was war es noch gleich? 
habe bei euch etwas den überblick verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> recht so
> 
> der ersatz für das force, oder ? was war es noch gleich?
> habe bei euch etwas den überblick verloren





 Recht so????? 
Ich verliere auch bald den Überblick 
Ja, es ist der Ersatz für den Force. Ein Lotto in 56cm, grün, mit Tischtennisschlägern auf dem Oberrohr, NOS


----------



## cleiende (10. März 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Recht so?????
> Ich verliere auch bald den Überblick
> Ja, es ist der Ersatz für den Force. Ein Lotto in 56cm, grün, mit Tischtennisschlägern auf dem Oberrohr, NOS



AAAARGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Schei$$e, sowas habe ich gesucht.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. März 2008)

Dann sind ja jetzt alle Pakete da oder?  
Wann wird eigentlich angebaut? So wegen Richtfest und so 
Kann man ja ein GT Treffen draus machen. 2007 das war ja echt ein geiles Treffen bei Euch


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. März 2008)

Ha,

siehste cleiende, Dich hatte ich vergessen, dem Tigersclaw und versus hatte ich den Tipp schon gegeben...die wollten aber nicht...den nächsten den ich entdecke kannste haben....Ehrenwort!

Der hier ist es:

http://www.hubert-cycles.com/shop/achat/produit_details.php?id=483&catid=330

VG
Peter




cleiende schrieb:


> AAAARGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Schei$$e, sowas habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ha,
> 
> siehste cleiende, Dich hatte ich vergessen, dem Tigersclaw und versus hatte ich den Tipp schon gegeben...die wollten aber nicht...den nächsten den ich entdecke kannste haben....Ehrenwort!
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bedank mich dann auch noch mal für den Tip. Komme heute gar nicht hinterher zu posten und Bilder zu machen 

Hier die ersten nach dem auspacken









Ich habe mich schon jetzt verliebt 

Ich muss jetzt schnellstens sehen, dass ich ein paar Teile einkaufe. Fehlen tut eigentlich nur eine Gabel, Steuersatz und ein Vorbau, da der silberne Syncros nicht wirklich passt


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ha,
> 
> siehste cleiende, Dich hatte ich vergessen, dem Tigersclaw und versus hatte ich den Tipp schon gegeben...die wollten aber nicht...den nächsten den ich entdecke kannste haben....Ehrenwort!
> 
> ...



Da der Link immer noch funktioniert und ich einen Lotto hier habe, könnte man sich mit der Fa. in Verbindung setzen und es einfach mal versuchen den Lotto-Rahmen noch mal zu bestellen. Versandtechnisch war er super verpackt und ich musste nur 15 Euro zahlen


----------



## versus (10. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ...ein Vorbau, da der silberne Syncros nicht wirklich passt



wow wie geil ! glückwunsch !!!

mensch im moment rappelt es aber ganz schön hier. mir kommt gerade eine idee für einen neuen thread


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

Nope, er hatte mir damals versichert dass es der letzte ist. Wollte ja auch nen kleineren Rahmen haben. Er hat def. keinen mehr.

Ich habe noch einen   aber 54cm...nutzt dem cleiende nix...

VG
Peter





gt-heini schrieb:


> Da der Link immer noch funktioniert und ich einen Lotto hier habe, könnte man sich mit der Fa. in Verbindung setzen und es einfach mal versuchen den Lotto-Rahmen noch mal zu bestellen. Versandtechnisch war er super verpackt und ich musste nur 15 Euro zahlen


----------



## versus (10. März 2008)

@jörg: ich habe noch einen schwarzen 1-zöller, allerdings in 100/*0°* (d.h. ansteigend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (11. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon jetzt verliebt



DAS kann ich verstehen... Na, sehe ihn ja hoffentlich mal in natura... Vielleicht will ich dann ja keinen mehr... obwohl ich daran nicht so richtig glaube...

Daggi


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist mal das erste Paket angekommen. Hier ist die Geschichte, die in der Anzeige zum Rahmen geliefert wurde.

"This frame has never been used. It has only been build up twice, once by me an the first time for the Koln or Friedrichshafen bikeshow in 1996. Don't know exactly what year it was, could also be 1997. The frame has been painted flat black te see if there was any interest in a GT in this particulary colour. After that GT came with their GT and LTS bikes in black ano. 
The "GT" and "Zaskar LE" logo are sprayed into the paint. The other logo's are stickers. 
Because this frame has never been used it is in almost new condition. The storage has left one very small chip just above the left drop out (see picture). Also on the headtube there is a very small chip near the top of the tube where the headset is pressed in."

Ich kann und will es nicht nachvollziehen, weil wir sprechen hier wirklich über einen SOGUTWIE NOS Zaskar Rahmen aus 97. Und das zu einem Preis den ich hier schon lange nicht mehr gelesen habe. Aber unser Freund gmxxxxx aus USA hat hier "Scam" Verdacht geäussert.

Alles in allem wirklich gut gemachte Lackierung! Die Schriftzüge auf U+O-Rohr sind keine Decals, sondern lackiert! Und das ohne Fransen o.ä. Also wenn hier jemadn ne Fälschung verkauft hat, dann wenigstens ne gute!






Ich liebe gute Verpackungen!




Und ja: ich habe vor den A2Z Uni Adapter zu montieren! Ich will meine 4 Kolben XTs wieder wo ranschrauben!















VG
Peter


----------



## hoeckle (14. März 2008)

Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Rahmen!  Na wenn sich jemand soviel Mühe macht, müssten ja bald mehr von den Fälschungen auftauchen, sonst lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht. Würde mir da nicht so den Kopf machen.

Hast ihn schon gewogen...


----------



## kingmoe (14. März 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


>



Da würden meine Kurbeln gut zu passen  






Viel Spaß mit dem Teil, ein echtes Stealth-GT.


----------



## planetsmasher (14. März 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Da würden meine Kurbeln gut zu passen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
exakt meine Gedanken als ich den Rahmen gesehen hab. Ich würde das Konzept mal konsequent durchziehen. Aber ganz ohne Farbtupfer oder gezielte Brüche wärs wohl too much. Aber nen Versuch wärs in jedem Fall Wert. 
Aber mit so nem geilen Rahmen kann man eigenltich nix falsch machen. 
Bin fast ein bisschen neidisch. Wie war den jetzt der Kurs?


----------



## salzbrezel (17. März 2008)

Vorsicht bei den a2z adaptern. Bei mir hat der sich etwas ins Alu eingefressen, dass macht also schöne Spuren ins Elox. Dann wäre der Rahmen nicht mehr so schön NOS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. April 2008)

Hallo,

also das Stealth muss erstmal warten...da muss erstmal gepulvert werden...A2Z kommt nicht dran, ist abgeblasen..hab Bedenken wegen der Abstützung am Rahmen..

ENDLICH ist ein weiteres Paket angekommen und das war drin:





Hätte deswegen fast nen Herzinfarkt bekommen. Der GLS Bote (damit ist mir schon klar gewesen es kam was aus England) hat auf dem Zettel vermerkt er hätte es im Hausflur geparkt. Ich natürlich dreimal rauf und runter, natürlich nix im Hausflur. Gedanklich hab ich ihn schon zerfleischt, zerhackt, erwürgt und aufgehängt. Beim dritten Nachbar ist das Paket dann aufgetaucht...aus dem Steinhaufen der mir da vom Herzen gefallen ist hätte man nen geilen Trail bauen können..
Wirklich top Zustand, nur die Klebers fehlen halt oder sind falsch, aber das wird schon, wenn nicht bleibts "de-stickered", also looks sexy! Wollte eigentlich eh nen MTb Zwilling zum Edge Ti...
Mehr Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/75713

VG
Peter


----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

hey peter, glückwunsch zu dem teil ! ! !
dann darf man ja mal gespannt sein was du daraus bastelst ;-)
wie tom und feri schon gesagt haben:
der trend geht zum zweit-xizang


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. April 2008)

Hey Volker,

von der grundsätzl. Philosophie sind wir ja ähnlich denke ich: funktionell muss es sein...wenn's dazu noch geil aussieht umso besser!

Wahrscheinlich analog zum Edge mit schwarzen Teilen.....schau'n mer mal!

Vg
Peter


----------



## mountymaus (10. April 2008)

Juhu, er ist da 





1993'er Rahmen mit U-Brake

Ich freu mich, dass ich endlich einen BB-Zaskar habe. Aufgebaut wir er mit einer XTR 900


----------



## Davidbelize (10. April 2008)

sicher das es ein 93er ist und kein 92er?

wenn ja hab ich wieder was dazugelernt.  

die bremsaufnahme ist mega


----------



## Kruko (10. April 2008)

Jepp David ist ein 1993. Die ziffern 3 & 4 sind 93


----------



## zaskar-le (10. April 2008)

Wow, mountymaus.
Was für ein schönes Stück!
Zustandstechnisch sieht er ja auch prima aus.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## spatzel (10. April 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhu, er ist da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TATAAAAHHH....und ich hatte doch Recht mit der U-Brake.....


----------



## Manni1599 (15. April 2008)

Heute kam der Götterbote und brachte etwas für Daggi:




Das war drin:




Wird wohl bleiben, aber nicht so. Zustand des Rahmens sehr gut, kaum Chainsuck, kein Rost, nur eine wirklich kleine Delle im Oberrohr, kaum sichtbar.

Ist wohl ein eher mittelprächtiges Modell, dafür aber imho selten. Der Verlauf der Sitzstreben ist seltsam:




Diese laufen eng unters Oberrohr, sieht fast aus wie S-Bend.

Im Moment schwebt Daggi Apfelgrün vor....


----------



## Kint (15. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein eher mittelprächtiges Modell, dafür aber imho selten. Der Verlauf der Sitzstreben ist seltsam:
> 
> 
> Im Moment schwebt Daggi Apfelgrün vor....



 

borrgeo ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. eins unter dem karakoram. in dem jahr auch mit akzeptablem rohrsatz ( tange db) hab so einen mal moe vererbt.. 

die sitzstreben sind bei den unteren und mittleren modellen gerne mal so, besonders 96 scheint das ein phänomen gewesen zu sein - ich hab ein 96er outpost das sieht genauso aus. bei den kleineren größen ist es schlimmer, im wesentlichen ist das halt dem zusammenschustern, und auch dem platz geschuldet....


schick wollte ich noch sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. April 2008)

schön! ein borrego sieht man wirklich nicht so oft  

ist der lack denn hinüber, oder wieso kommt daggi auf solch kühne gedanken


----------



## tofu1000 (15. April 2008)

Aber apfelgrün und dann nur schwarze Teile und Kleber fänd ich schon sehr interessant...


----------



## Stemmel (15. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schön! ein borrego sieht man wirklich nicht so oft
> 
> ist der lack denn hinüber, oder wieso kommt daggi auf solch kühne gedanken



Manni meint, er würde ja erst einmal polieren. Mir sind aber zu viele Kinken im Lack. Ich weiß, dass es mir trotzdem von der Lackquali nicht gefallen würde, wobei die O-Farbe schon   ist... 

Und eine nicht alltägliche Farbe sollte es schon sein...  Es gibt da zwar noch so ein tolles hellblau bei Marin, aber blau haben wir schon so oft im Keller.


----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Manni meint, er würde ja erst einmal polieren. Mir sind aber zu viele Kinken im Lack. Ich weiß, dass es mir trotzdem von der Lackquali nicht gefallen würde, wobei die O-Farbe schon   ist...
> 
> Und eine nicht alltägliche Farbe sollte es schon sein...  Es gibt da zwar noch so ein tolles hellblau bei Marin, aber blau haben wir schon so oft im Keller.


*
genau acid green von 98....*


----------



## rob (22. April 2008)

das paket kam zwar schon letzte woche, hatte jetzt aber erst die zeit das gute stück mal abzulichten:







91er Avalanche Team in ziemlich gutem zustand, wie ich finde. leider ohne die passende starrgabel (bitte melden, wer eine in midnight aurora hat!!!). 
dabei waren noch zwei GT vorbauten, der dualuminium lenker (zu verkaufen) und eine Mag21 (zu verkaufen).
es soll mein neuer singlespeeder werden, mit white ENO nabe und silbernen anbauteilen. ich freu mich wie verrückt. leider fehlt derzeit das geld, weil ein anderes aufbauprojekt vor geht und der kontostand ein "-" davor hat.






rob


----------



## kingmoe (22. April 2008)

rob schrieb:


> leider ohne die passende starrgabel (bitte melden, wer eine in midnight aurora hat!!!).



Du hast Post


----------



## Boramaniac (23. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


>



Dazu hätte ich die passenden Cantis:


----------



## Kint (23. April 2008)

volker und cantis...hm.....


----------



## versus (24. April 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich die passenden Cantis:



vielen dank für das angebot, aber sven...



Kint schrieb:


> volker und cantis...hm.....



...hat da schon alles gesagt  

der tag, an dem ich ich meine dx-cantis gegen v-brakes getauscht habe liegt im ranking nur knapp hinter dem, an dem ich latein abgewählt habe (mit 4,44 eine 4 bekommen und somit bestanden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (26. April 2008)

haha... das ging mir echt genauso. auch bei mri dx cantis. (93er) gegen die immer noch supergeilen udn absolut empfehlenswerten etc... lx travelbaren vbrake hebeleien. (1. generation) und die erste richtige avid vbrake, die 1d. und : das will ich auch noch erzÃ¤hlen, ich noobie hatte damals ja keinen plan, also hatten die geschÃ¼rten Ã¤ngste der fachhÃ¤ndler ("die vbrakes ham soviel power, die biegen dir den hinterbau auf"....) mir kurzfristig echt sorgen bereitet.   deswegen dann noch ein tektro brakebooster dazu, und ich kann nru sagen.... das war ein tag.... 

so aber mal wieder on topic. bei mir ist heute was angelandet.... 

nahcdem ich diese auktion verpasst hatte ( ich dussel das rad stand in LÃBECK !!! - ging mir schonmal mitm lts schnÃ¤ppchen so... ) 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250225982523&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

habe ich den verkÃ¤ufer angeschrieben. nette kommunikation bisschen gepolaudert, udn erfahren : er wollte sich damit ein aktuelles trekkingrad aufbauen. ich konnte glaubhaft versichern, dass die 27" felgen reifen rahmen nicht mehr wirklich alltagstauglich sind, der umbau eher schwierig (fÃ¼r den einsatzzweck) und wir ham uns geeinigt, dass er mir das radÃ¼berlÃ¤sst, zum ek preis plus versandkosten gls.  habe also 62â¬ gezahlt, was auch ok ist. soviel zum guten...

zum schlechten. der verkÃ¤ufer schrieb ja, zitat: 

"Seht das Bike bitte als Liste der aufgezÃ¤hlten
Komponenten und nicht als fahrtaugliches Mountainbike an."

Suntour X-Press Schaltgriff hinten (wie rapidfire), 21 Gang - ist dann echt auch nur der hintere schifter. ,und der hintere bremsgriff. und vorne ne alivio vbrake- ohne griff. und ein rechter onza porc griffgummi ( kein linker... ) ( vielleicht ein einhÃ¤nder ?  und der vorbau misst einen klemmkonus... und und und... porsitiv das xc pro schaltwerk sieht noch anstÃ¤ndig aus. die kurbel auch. ein reifen scheint sogar noch fahrbar.  

also echt ein hartes stÃ¼ck arbeit. die angehÃ¤nten auktionsbilder schmeicheln echt....(und eins ist sogar gespiegelt...  )

freu mich trotzdem nen wolf... wenns nur ne nummer gÃ¶Ãer wÃ¤r....


----------



## korat (27. April 2008)

und wieder jemand infiziert!
die girls-fraktion bekommt verstärkung:


----------



## versus (27. April 2008)

korat schrieb:


> und wieder jemand infiziert!
> die girls-fraktion bekommt verstärkung:



ein feines bike und noch ein neues mitglied in der gemeinde:


----------



## Stemmel (27. April 2008)

korat schrieb:


>



Habe das Rad schon einem anderen Thread bewundert und sage  

Ach ja, und: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN!!! Schon im Forum angemeldet? 

Daggi


----------



## korat (28. April 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ach ja, und: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN!!! Schon im Forum angemeldet?



richte ich bei gelegenheit aus! ins forum krieg ich sie bestimmt auch noch, jedenfalls ist sie von ihrem ersten GT begeistert, also hat das beim bike ja schon mal geklappt


----------



## Stemmel (28. April 2008)

korat schrieb:


> jedenfalls ist sie von ihrem ersten GT begeistert



So fängt es an, und es nimmt ein schlimmes Ende...  Aus eins wird zwei, dann kommt drei.... 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (28. April 2008)

Ja, mein Bruder hat jetzt auch eins


----------



## B-Ston3D (10. Mai 2008)

Zaskar 1293...  in türkis 18". (mit fuhrpark im huntergrund )
leider ist das eloxal schon ziemlich runter und es hat viele kratzer, dafür günstig und es sind schöne teile dabei.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kint (11. Mai 2008)

B-Ston3D schrieb:


> Zaskar 1293...  in türkis 18". (mit fuhrpark im huntergrund )
> leider ist das eloxal schon ziemlich runter und es hat viele kratzer, dafür günstig und es sind schöne teile dabei.
> 
> 
> ...



schön auch der hamburger jung im hintergrund....


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2008)

endlich hält edel-stahl einzug bei mir.....


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Mai 2008)

sorry doppel post vor aufregung.


----------



## Backfisch (15. Mai 2008)

wow. 



			
				Douglas Adams schrieb:
			
		

> "Gelb", dachte Arthur.
> Das Wort "gelb" ging Ihm Kopf herum und suchte nach einer Gedankenverbindung.
> Fünfzehn Sekunden später war er draußen und lag vor einem großen gelben Bulldozer, der den Gartenweg zu seinem Haus heraufgefahren kam.


----------



## mountymaus (15. Mai 2008)

Na dann willkommen im Club der Stählernen!!


----------



## Kruko (15. Mai 2008)

lichen Glückwunsch David,

schaut ja noch wirklich super aus


----------



## chrrup150 (18. Mai 2008)

Auch bei mir ist der Postbote mit nem Paket von GT angekommen, drin war dann das:




2007 Zaskar Team Rahmen mein erstes Zaskar
kaum war der Rahmen ausgepackt und hing bei uns im Schaufenster kamm auch schon ein in den Laden gestürmt und wollte ihn kaufen))


----------



## muttipullover (19. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> sorry doppel post vor aufregung.



Kann ich gut verstehen!
Ist auch ein Traum von mir mal soeins
zu besitzen. Wo hast du denn das schöne
Stück ergattert.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mal eben beim Zoll


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Mai 2008)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehen!
> Ist auch ein Traum von mir mal soeins
> zu besitzen. Wo hast du denn das schöne
> Stück ergattert.
> ...



dieses psychodelische post-rad kommt hier aus dem forum.

danke oldman


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

*Endlich ist er da:* 





Die ganzen Flecken sind hauptsächlich Dreck, nur die Kettenstrebe hat größere Lackabplatzer.


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

Vor Freude verwackelt:


----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

schick - aber 20 oder 18 "? der von ebay.com ? der war gar nicht mal so teuer right ? übrigens das einzige nach 99er dass ich mir zulegen würde....


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> übrigens das einzige nach 99er dass ich mir zulegen würde....


? Der Le wurde doch in weiß bis einschl. 2k produziert?
Oder hat Alzheimer bei mir wieder zugeschlagen?


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

@Kint: Danke!
Es ist ein 18" und war eigentlich zu teuer (Ã¼ber $200 und Versand nur in die USA), aber ich wollte den Rahmen unbedingt. Endpreis mit zweimal Versand und Zoll: Rund 240â¬. Eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man die aktuellen ebay.de-Preise sieht.

@zaskar76: Das ist ein X 


			
				kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> 2000:
> Rohrsatz: 7005er Alu, konifiziert (Zaskar) und aus 6061-T6 Easton Alu (custom butted) (âLEâ). Im USA-Katalog zusÃ¤tzlich abgebildet: âZaskar Xâ in schwarzer Lackierung, sonst wie âLEâ!
> Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
> Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
> ...



Ich meine aber, dass ich das X auch noch irgendwo mal in einer anderen Farbe gesehen habe... bb oder silber oder weiss oder so.


----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> ? Der Le wurde doch in weiß bis einschl. 2k produziert?
> Oder hat Alzheimer bei mir wieder zugeschlagen?



ich kenns nur ausm 99er katalog - aber das will nix heissen. lobo gabs 2000 aber noch in weiss - also vielleicht doch ? 
ja aber wenn weiss dann nur das xizang....  zassi in weiss ist für mich nicht so interessant...weil wenn ein zweites (  ) prä dorel post questor zassi, dann auch mit is2000 aufnahme und das späte team coleur gefällt mir nicht.... 

240 für ein zassi ist doch ok, ich zahle in letzter zeit meist mehr... 

backfish ich denke *ZASKAR*76 weiss das...    er bezieht sich da wahrscheinlich nur auf meine wishlist....auch ich meine schonmal ein x in BB gesehen zu haben - aber keine ahnung ob das original war oder da nur jemand die decals gepimpt hat....wars nicht sogar hier im forum ? auktionswarner ? hm...


----------



## zaskar76 (20. Mai 2008)

Doch, ich meine die Decals hatten die gleichen Farben, waren aber leicht anders. War aber Imho noch mal richtig geil Ausgestattet im Jahr 2000. Mich könntest mit dem X-Dingen jagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Doch, ich meine die Decals hatten die gleichen Farben, waren aber leicht anders. War aber Imho noch mal richtig geil Ausgestattet im Jahr 2000. Mich könntest mit dem X-Dingen jagen...



weil keine farbe dran schon klar... das mit den decals kommt mir bekannt vor. das 99er katalog modell hat ja dick blau auf dem rahmenrohr, das 2000er lobo hat ja nur noch die tricolore... durchaus möglich...  müsste dann aber schon is2000  haben... aber zwei weisse gts ? ne geht nicht - also bleibts bei xi in weiss und zassi in badassblack....


----------



## Backfisch (21. Mai 2008)

Hab mal einen extra dem X gewidmeten Thread aufgemacht.  Meinungen sind willkommen (sogar abweichende ).


----------



## Manuel78 (12. Juni 2008)

....hab ich heute beim Zoll abgeholt...*freu* 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/119029
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/119031
...weiss grad warum die Bilder sich nit direkt hochlade 

Zaskar Team aus 2000 in L...ringsrum zerkratzt aber nit schlimm und 2 kleine Dellen...und für 157$ inkl. Versand+20 Zoll kannst echt nix sagen

...wird aber sicher Winter bis es an den Aufbau geht....weiss au nit welche Farbe+Teile er bekommt ...für Anregungen bin ich immer dankbar: 
...wo bekomm ich neue Dekals vom Team aus 2000/05/07 
falls ihr irgendwelche Ideen oder Vorschläge habt...nur her damit 

gruss
Manuel


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juni 2008)

bei mir kam am mittwoch ein paket an. drin war mein zweiter 07er zaskar team rahmen. der hat viiel weniger gekostet als der erste.  kommentar vom postmann: sieht schwer aus isses aber nich.  so solls sein. der wird jetz aufgehoben denn bei jedem kleinen kratzer am aufgebauten rahmen beiß ich mir in arsch. man könnte ihn auch als wertanlage sehen  
gruß


----------



## ceee (17. Juni 2008)

Das hier





ist heute bei mir angekommen, nachdem der Postmann am Freitag das Teil beim Nachbarn abgeliefert hat ohne mir eine Nachricht zu hinterlassen 

So siehts ohne Pappe aus:



 

Das Teil, ein ist ein Traum!  Irgendjemand meinte, daß ihr hier Fotos mögt


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juni 2008)

wer hat gesagt das wir fotos mögen?












 






sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raule83 (18. Juni 2008)

Manuel78 schrieb:


> ....hab ich heute beim Zoll abgeholt...*freu*
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/119029
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/119031
> Manuel



SO ein Paket will ich auch bekommen, aber momentan find ich im Netz nichts vernünftiges


----------



## ds1 (19. Juni 2008)

Raule83 schrieb:


> SO ein Paket will ich auch bekommen, aber momentan find ich im Netz nichts vernünftiges


Vielleicht den hier.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-GT-ZASKAR-TEAM-Frame-Blue-and-Yellow-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ290239179278QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Backfisch (19. Juni 2008)

Heftiger Preis


----------



## alecszaskar (19. Juni 2008)

was ist das eigentlich immer an der linken Kettenstrebe innen?
Selbe Macke war auch an seinem Xizang.


----------



## Backfisch (19. Juni 2008)

Dann ist er wohl beide mit dem selben Hinterrad gefahren.


----------



## gtbiker (19. Juni 2008)

reifenabrieb....


----------



## Raule83 (20. Juni 2008)

ds1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht den hier.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-GT-ZASKAR-TEAM-Frame-Blue-and-Yellow-Rahmen_W0QQitemZ290239179278QQihZ019QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Schon mitgeboten



Backfisch schrieb:


> Heftiger Preis



deshalb ausgestiegen


----------



## bikegeissel (20. Juni 2008)

Ein Paket - ein Paket! Muss wohl ein GT sein, sonst wäre es nicht hier gelandet 


 

Ui - da ist was Grünes drin 


 

Rahmennummer: (Soll angeblich 1999 gekauft worden sein - RN sagt aber 2000?)


 

Eine passende Gabel ist auch dabei 


 

More to come


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Juni 2008)

Die Fortsetzung des Paketauspackens 

Ahhhhh: Ein GT Avalanche in Limegreen 


 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Ick freu mir wie Bolle...
Nur, was mach ich damit?
Der Rahmen ist leider sehr gebraucht - wie man sieht hat das Dinge nen Haufen Lackschäden...

Da ich den Rahmen sicherlich nicht Rahmen-zeitgemäß aufbauen werde, überlege ich gerade, ob ich den Rahmen nicht einfach in der gleichen Farbe nochmal neu lackieren lasse...

Oder einfach als das benutzen, wozu ein GT da ist? Zum Fahren als Fahrmaschine 

Na, mal sehen - ich bin jedenfalls schonmal GT-infiziert. Diese Kiste macht mich richtig wuschig


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juni 2008)

Mein Zaskar X hat ja auch ein paar Steinschläge. Ich seh es positiv: Ich brauche mich bei dem Bike nicht über eventuelle neue Macken zu ärgern, ich kann es richtig benutzen.

Das Limegreen ist geil. Bau es komplett rot elox auf und beim Treffen stellen wir es dann neben mein X: 
Batman und Robin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (21. Juni 2008)

Geile Farbe - so als hätte man Zassi und Yo Eddy gekreuzt 

LG Erol


----------



## bikegeissel (21. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Batman und Robin.



 Robin 

Neee - alle bauen ihre grünen Räder mit rot-elox auf. (s. Kelmes Rennfresse) 

Ich habe da ein paar Ideen, aber mal sehen was geht und wie es aussehen wird. Abwarten - der Aufbau kann sich etwas in die Länge ziehen...


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Juni 2008)

Die Farbe ist wirklich sensationell!  
Ich würde zu einem Aufbau mit ausschliesslich schwarzen Teilen tendieren, evtl. noch einige Farbtupfer mit Elox-grün.


----------



## divergent! (27. Juni 2008)

heute angekommen ein rts ausm forum. als ich das lila gesehen hab bin ich doch schwer ins grübeln gekommen es zu lassen..was meint ihr?

gewicht noch 3.1 kilo


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Juni 2008)

Also wenn der Lack noch so gut ausschaut, wie es auf dem Foto scheint, plädiere ich für: LASSEN.


----------



## Asiafighter (27. Juni 2008)

Lassen


----------



## divergent! (27. Juni 2008)

naja hier und da schon etwas abgeplatzt...das lila ist zwar geil aber würde halt nicht zu dempassen was dran soll. jetzt ist er erstmal zerlegt. komisch ist nur die obere schraube der schwinge. die ist 9,4mm stark. also nicht m8 aber für m10 etwas zu wenig


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Juni 2008)

Sollte ein Zoll Maß sein (ist ja ein Ami Bike)


----------



## divergent! (27. Juni 2008)

ja hab ich jetzt auch mitbekommen. werd diese eine schraube aus stahl lassen. der rest in titan.

nächste woche werd ich den umlenkhebel wohl aus alu anfertigen lassen. der ist denk ich aus guss. ist recht schwer. mal sehen was da machbar ist.

aber die lager verweigern hartnäckig das heraustreten aus der mulde...da muss ich wohlandere seiten aufziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (17. Juli 2008)

http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Products/Mountain/All-Mountain/#2678

Das ist heute für meine Frau angekommen 

Sattel ist schon ausgetauscht, Die Suntour-Gabel wird einer weiß lackierten Indy SL weichen müssen und beim Rest schauen wir mal. Die Tourney-Schaltung funktioniert komischerweise recht gut. Abwarten. Aber wer 'ne 3x8-Deore (komplett) über hat, kann sich ja mal melden.


----------



## mountymaus (17. Juli 2008)

Schönes Rad 
Und? Noch eine Dame mehr beim Treffen??


----------



## Backfisch (18. Juli 2008)

Danke, der Rahmen ist auch echt schön. Meine Frau besteht ja auf einen tiefen Einstieg, aber durch das fette Unterrohr ist er scheinbar recht steif. Die Farbe ist entgegen der Abbildung nicht richtig silber sondern eher ein pinkes silber. 

Zum Treffen kommt sie sicher nicht. Das wird mein traditionelles "ich und der Hund"-Wochenende, sowas mach ich jedes Jahr mindestens ein bis zweimal. 
Sie fährt sowieso nur Waldwege und Hunderunden.


----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

"Paket" ist ja relativ... Ein Iloxx-Paket schaut so aus:







Aber der Inhalt ist super - Ganzkörper- und Detailsfotos gibts heute Abend...  ... nur vom Rad!


----------



## mountymaus (24. Juli 2008)

Klasse, wie sieht es denn mit dem GT-Treffen aus???


----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

Bin ich sehr gern mit dabei. Aber das Kleine muss erst mal richtig schick gemacht werden, das wird ein bissl dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (3. September 2008)

OK, ein echtes Paket war's ja nicht winken - aber wir machen heute mal eine Ausnahme. 
Und - OK -ein paar von Euch mag der Rahmen ja auch bekannt vorkommen.
Aber er ist einfach so schön, dass man ihn immer und immer wieder zeigen kann...































Danke, David! 
Kannst ihn jederzeit besuchen kommen!
Viele Grüße, Christian


----------



## oldman (3. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> OK, ein echtes Paket war's ja nicht winken - aber wir machen heute mal eine Ausnahme.
> Und - OK -ein paar von Euch mag der Rahmen ja auch bekannt vorkommen.
> Aber er ist einfach so schön, dass man ihn immer und immer wieder zeigen kann...
> 
> ...



den Rahmen kenn ich doch.....


----------



## hoeckle (3. September 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174641
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/174642
> 
> ...


 


sack....


----------



## zaskar-le (3. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sack....



Sack?!


----------



## alf2 (5. September 2008)

Auch bei mir hat gestern der Weihnachtsmann geklingelt! Mein Sanction Rahmen ist angekommen:





Bessere Fotos gibts, wenn meine Kamera wieder funktioniert. Aber gleich noch eine Frage an alle Sanction Fahrer: Was mich etwas beunruhigt ist, dass der Sockel für den Umwerfer nur auf der Rückseite mit einer ca. 2 cm langen Naht angeschweißt ist. Bei meinem IDXC wahr die Naht rundumlaufend. Wie ist das bei euren bikes? Ein besseres Foto hab ich leider grad nicht!


----------



## dr.juggles (7. September 2008)

paket kam schon etwas länger, aber jetzt erst fotos gemacht.
leider sind die decals vom 93er ball burnished drauf, muss noch überlegen ob ich die drauf lasse oder nicht? anfangs war ich regelrecht schockiert von dem gelb auf türkis, aber mittlerweile find ichs eigentlich ganz ok - hat sonst keiner die variante. will eh eine mag 21 reinzimmern und ich denke das passt ganz gut.
bin mir nur überhaupt nicht sicher ob ichs mit schwarzen oder silbernen parts aufbauen werde? tendenziell lieber schwarz


----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2008)

Boa 
GEI-EL!!!
16''?
gruß

edit: fehlt das Schaltauge?


----------



## dr.juggles (7. September 2008)

ja ist ein 16er 

schaltauge liegt hier, bau ich erst beim aufbau dran.

grüße


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

der blitz hat eingeschlagen:

stabiler karton




gute ausgestopft




und noch rohrisolierung




jede menge abfall




es hat sich gelohnt - top zustand und wunderschön matter glanz








mehr gibts bald im jawohl-thread


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

Ich beneide dich. Viel Spass beim Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (13. September 2008)

glückwunsch volker - bin ja ein bisschen neidisch 
bin schon sehr auf den aufbau gespannt 
mfg
tom


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

danke. es hat heute den ganzen tag geregnet und so ist der aufbau schon fast abgeschlossen! ich bin hinterher fast erschrocken, weil auf einmal nur matt graue und schwarze teile verbaut waren ;-)


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

Ist es dann also schon das aufgebaute Rad in deinem dazugehörigen Photoalbum??


----------



## zaskar-le (13. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> der blitz hat eingeschlagen [...]
> mehr gibts bald im jawohl-thread



 ein wohl uneinholbarer Aufbaurekord 

Glückwunsch, das ist ein Volltreffer!
Den Aufbau finde ich sehr, sehr schön - so lassen! 

lg, Christian

P.S: kann jemand mit Photoshop testweise mal die Gabeldecals entfernen (ich kann sowas leider nicht...) 
Aber das ist wirklich nur eine Kleinigkeit, die mich mal interessieren würde 

Edit: Aaargh, im falschen Thread gepostet - aber Ihr wisst, was ich meine


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

danke, danke! 
ja ich denke so schnell ging es auch bei mir noch nie!
ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass es so auch bleiben wird (reifen und griffe werden wohl noch getauscht, aber das sind ja kleinigkeiten).


----------



## dr.juggles (14. September 2008)

schöne arbeit. understatement pur.

gt lightning decals in dem blau der fox decals wär der wahnsinn imo.


----------



## versus (14. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schöne arbeit. understatement pur.



danke !



dr.juggles schrieb:


> gt lightning decals in dem blau der fox decals wär der wahnsinn imo.



daran habe ich auch schon gedacht


----------



## divergent! (17. September 2008)

heute beim zoll abgeholt. hinterbau kommt an mein lila rts ( juhu 300 gr weniger ). das team rts bekommt dann nen stahlhinterbau, wird nochmal schön aufpoliert und geht wieder zum verkauf


----------



## versus (17. September 2008)

sehr cool! endlich mal wieder ein rts! bitte unbedingt das ergebnis zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. September 2008)

ja sicher doch. warte noch auf meine gabel, die wird dann  erstmal bespaßt und danach kann ich euch ein 3/4 fertiges rts zeigen.

das restliche 1/4 muss dann erstmal aufgrund geldmangel bis nächstes jahr warten


----------



## Kruko (19. September 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> heute beim zoll abgeholt. hinterbau kommt an mein lila rts ( juhu 300 gr weniger ). das team rts bekommt dann nen stahlhinterbau, wird nochmal schön aufpoliert und geht wieder zum verkauf



Einen RTS Team-Rahmen opfern für einen RTS 3

Sorry, no comments


----------



## divergent! (20. September 2008)

wo ist das problem???der rahmen ist gleich bis auf den hinterbau und dem schweren piggyback dämpfer.

und da es leicht werden soll brauch ich nur den hinterbau. ob da am rahmen ein team steht oder nicht is mir egal da beide hauptrahmen gleich schwer sind


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2008)

Die Rahmen sehen gleich aus, sind es aber definitiv nicht.

Team-Rahmen: handgeschweißt aus 6000er Alu mit konifizierten Rohren

RTS-3: Taiwan-Produktion aus 7000er Alu mit "Standard"-Rohren

Du opferst den hochwertigsten Rahmen der RTS-Baureihe um einen "minderwertigen" Rahmen aufzubauen. 

Sorry, aber dafür habe ich persönlich kein Verständnis. Das geht absolut nicht gegen Dich.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. September 2008)

Die Lösung find ich auch nicht optimal
Häng dir lieber den lila Hauptrahmen an die Wand, polier den Team Rahmen auf und hab dann mit dem silbernen deinen Spass. Es ist zwar dann vielleicht nicht in deinem Sinne aber in einem GT-Nostalgie-Sinn
gruß


----------



## divergent! (20. September 2008)

ja gut ist ein argument aber halten tut der auch mit 7000er alu. wie gesagt tut ja am gewicht nix zur sache. und ob der handmade in usa ist is mir wurscht. das team rts ist ja auch 14,5 zoll und somit eh zu klein. ich kanns verkraften

und selbst wenn retro usw...dann müsste ich es auch entsprechend konsequent aufbauen...und ich bezweifle das mal stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (21. September 2008)

Juhuu, ein Traum von mir ist in Erfüllung gegangen 
Letzten Donnerstag war ich beim Zoll und durfte den neuwertigen Rahmen holen.


----------



## versus (21. September 2008)

boah insa, das teil ist der knaller ! ! ! glückwunsch !


----------



## chrrup150 (21. September 2008)

schick schick, auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch zum zuwachs
hinter dem warste doch schon länger her, oder?


----------



## mountymaus (21. September 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> schick schick, auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch zum zuwachs
> hinter dem warste doch schon länger her, oder?



Das ist der Rahmen, der zu meinem GT- Glück noch gefehlt hatte.
Der Rahmen ist vom Zustand einfach 
Dafür stellt man sich auch den Wecker, damit man um 3:40 in Amerika mitbieten kann


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. September 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuu, ein Traum von mir ist in Erfüllung gegangen
> Letzten Donnerstag war ich beim Zoll und durfte den neuwertigen Rahmen holen.



Ist der hässlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meinen Glückwunsch. Willkommen bei den Lotto's


----------



## mountymaus (22. September 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Ist der hässlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Meinen Glückwunsch. Willkommen bei den Lotto's



Tja, der ist sogar so hässlich, dass er einen Griff zum Wegschmeißen hat  
Allerdings werde ich nicht sagen wo er landen würde.......


----------



## Stemmel (28. September 2008)

"Bo" Borrego ist vom pulvern zurück, danke Artur! 





















perlrubinrot 

Aufbau dauert noch ein wenig... Die Urlaubskasse ist ein wenig überstrapaziert worden...


----------



## oldschooler (7. Oktober 2008)

DPD ...was will der gute mann schon wieder hier?!

nanu?




triple triangle, groove tube, competition series...?!







omg... es ist wieder da...




leider ohne die zugehörige gabel...die suche ich händeringend,denn mit mag un co. kann ich mich nicht so richtig in dem rahmen anfreunden..


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Oktober 2008)

einfach der umfaller das teil................................. 

hoffentlich sieht zaskar le das teil nicht. 


wo haste den den aufgegabelt.


----------



## alf2 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünschte die decals an meinem bravado LE wären auch noch so gut beieinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (20. Oktober 2008)

Zaskar LE 99er cosmic sunrise. So wurde er ersteigert:




... und wurde heute vom zoll geholt und mit neuen Decals versehen (leider nur 98er - hatte keine 99er mehr). Dann sah er so aus:


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2008)

divergent! schrieb:


> ... wie gesagt tut ja am gewicht nix zur sache. und ob der ...



genau da liegste falsch. das 6061er ist das leichtere alu. weswegen es auch trotz höherer weichheit (ogott) bei den team modellen verwendung fand...


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Oktober 2008)

Eher ein dicker Brief, aber dafür war die Freude nach einem guten Monat warten umso größer!


----------



## Syborg (27. Oktober 2008)

Heute bei mir wohlbehütet angekommen 





Vielleicht hat jemand im Forum Tips zum Aufbau des guten Stücks !


----------



## kingmoe (27. Oktober 2008)

Syborg schrieb:


> Heute bei mir wohlbehütet angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, da ich mir da schonmal Gedanken drüber gemacht habe:

Schaltung Mid-90th-XT (M739?!) mit schwarzen Avid SD5 V-Brakes und eine Judy in Electric Red. Lenker, Stütze und Kurbel schwarz matt. Vorbau evtl. rot eloxiert, aber nicht hochglänzend.
LRS nach Einsatzbereich, auch komplett schwarz.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, ich will es mal aufgebaut sehen, damit ich endlich hemmungslos weinen kann


----------



## Kint (27. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Naja, da ich mir da schonmal Gedanken drüber gemacht habe:
> 
> Schaltung Mid-90th-XT (M739?!) *mit schwarzen Avid SD5 V-Brakes* und eine Judy in Electric Red. Lenker, Stütze und Kurbel schwarz matt. Vorbau evtl. rot eloxiert, aber nicht hochglänzend.
> LRS nach Einsatzbereich, auch komplett schwarz.
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, ich will es mal aufgebaut sehen, damit ich endlich hemmungslos weinen kann



war das nen 20er moe ? echt ? avid würde ich auch nehmen. wenns keine sd5 sondern 3er auch tun tun dann hab ich hier noch nen satz liegen - und nen roten elox booster. evtl sogar 2. ich würde auch drauf achten dass du im matten elox shema bleibst -


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schaltung Mid-90th-XT (M739?!) mit schwarzen Avid SD5 V-Brakes und eine Judy in Electric Red. Lenker, Stütze und Kurbel schwarz matt. Vorbau evtl. rot eloxiert, aber nicht hochglänzend.
> LRS nach Einsatzbereich, auch komplett schwarz.



klingt bestens, würde ich auch genau so machen


----------



## santacruza (28. Oktober 2008)

ja duziduzi wer ist denn da geschlüpft? 



ah, ein männchen  



noch ein bisschen schief nach der geburt....



geplanter aufbau mit ner alten xtr invers... gabel z1 freeride, magura 10th anni, xt laufräder, no disc, syntace teile


----------



## Grusel (28. Oktober 2008)

36 Kartons mit GTs ... wenn einer Bilder von den neu modischen Schnickschnack haben möchte, pm an mich. Mach auch gerne Details .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (28. Oktober 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Naja, da ich mir da schonmal Gedanken drüber gemacht habe:
> 
> Schaltung Mid-90th-XT (M739?!) mit schwarzen Avid SD5 V-Brakes und eine Judy in Electric Red. Lenker, Stütze und Kurbel schwarz matt. Vorbau evtl. rot eloxiert, aber nicht hochglänzend.
> LRS nach Einsatzbereich, auch komplett schwarz.
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau, ich will es mal aufgebaut sehen, damit ich endlich hemmungslos weinen kann



Danke für die Tips: Schwarze Avids hab ich noch da, die kommen dran. Dann hab ich letztens ein Alpinestars *NOS* komplett XT aus dem Jahr 95/96 von nem Händler aus dem hintersten Winkel seines Kellers vom Fleck weg für nen Appel und ein Ei erstanden. Das wird nun gestrippt und verwendet. Hab dazu noch nen mattrot eloxierten Vorbau von Race Face, der sollte ganz gut passen. Einen schwarzen Syncros Lenker, Syncros Stütze werd ich mir noch besorgen müssen. Eine Judy in electric red brauch ich noch. (Angebote nehme ich gerne entgegen ) Sollte ich keine finden mach ich mir eine noch hier rumstehende Z1 farblich passend. Der LRS wird komplett schwarz werden. Lass mir mit dem Aufbau aber Zeit, notgedrungen 

Bis denne

Syborg


----------



## mountymaus (10. November 2008)

Endlich!!
Heute, nach langen Wochen mit Hoffen und Bangen musste ich "leider" eher Feierabend machen  , um zum Zoll zu fahren.

Er ist da!!! Wir haben Familienzuwachs bekommen...... 
Ein GT Zaskar LE Y2K aus dem Jahr 2000 (NOS)





Mit Tischtennisschlägern......





Und dem kleinen anderen Schmankerl......






Dafür wird mein Zaskar race das Haus verlassen...
Näheres demnächst....


----------



## dr.juggles (11. November 2008)

sehr schön, was hats denn eigentlich mit den tischtennisschlägern auf sich?
größe s?


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> sehr schön, was hats denn eigentlich mit den tischtennisschlägern auf sich?
> größe s?



Nöp. Sollte Made in USA bedeuten


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Nöp. Sollte Made in USA bedeuten



nöp!!

Die Tischtennisschläger waren nur auf Rahmen angebracht, die im Stammwerk in Santa Ana geschweißt wurden. Man findet auch Zaskar LE Rahmen aus diesen Jahren ohne die Schläger. Diese sind aber trotzdem in den USA gefertigt worden, nur halt nicht in Santa Ana

Der Hintergrund war eigentlich mehr ein Gag, da die Belegschaft im Aufenthaltsraum eine Tischtennisplatte hatte.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> nöp!!
> 
> Die Tischtennisschläger waren nur auf Rahmen angebracht, die im Stammwerk in Santa Ana geschweißt wurden. Man findet auch Zaskar LE Rahmen aus diesen Jahren ohne die Schläger. Diese sind aber trotzdem in den USA gefertigt worden, nur halt nicht in Santa Ana
> 
> Der Hintergrund war eigentlich mehr ein Gag, da die Belegschaft im Aufenthaltsraum eine Tischtennisplatte hatte.



Die hohe Kunst der GT-Kunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (11. November 2008)

schön endlich sehe ich mal wie die badge richtig montiert aussieht - kannst du bitte mal ein schönes detailfoto der schrauben machen insa - die köpfe sehn ungewohnt aus...

und hier gibts die komplette historie zu den TT bats:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3693669&postcount=17


----------



## tomasius (11. November 2008)

@mountymaus: Schöner Rahmen und schönes head badge. 
Ihr immer mit euren NOS Teilen. Ich kann die Abkürzung langsam nicht mehr hören, bzw. lesen. 

Ein GT Paket habe ich zwar nicht bekommen, dennoch fiel mir dieses nette Video in die Hände. 






Tja, was man so alles auf dem Herbstmarkt eines winzigen Kuhdorfes finden kann.  Das Problem ist nur, dass ich keinen Videorecorder besitze. 

Tom


----------



## dr.juggles (11. November 2008)

danke für die tischtennis klärung!

würde dass video auch gerne mal sehen, hab noch nen recorder aber nicht anbgeschlossen.


----------



## mountymaus (11. November 2008)

@ kint
Ist das so Detail genug??


----------



## tomasius (11. November 2008)

> kannst du bitte mal ein schönes detailfoto der schrauben machen insa - die köpfe sehn ungewohnt aus...



Kint braucht das Detailfoto doch nur um eine Spezialwerkzeug anfertigen zu können. Beim nächsten Treffen pirscht er sich dann in tiefer Nacht an und wird...

@Kint: bitte vervollständigen! 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass ich keinen Videorecorder besitze.
> 
> Tom



Ich habe einen Videorecorder und einen DVD-Recorder

mit der Litfaßsäule


----------



## Kint (11. November 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Kint braucht das Detailfoto doch nur um eine Spezialwerkzeug anfertigen zu können. Beim nächsten Treffen pirscht er sich dann in tiefer Nacht an und wird...
> 
> @Kint: bitte vervollständigen!
> 
> Tom



was will ich mit ner zweiten badge...? 

auch wenn das bild immer von anderen gerippt wird - letzlich hängt diese bei mir an der wand:






@tom - sieht das nach standard kreutzschlitz aus ? da war gt wohl torx nicht mal exklusiv genug,... 


tausend dank insa.. 
geh ich recht in der annahme dass hinten im steuerrohr ne mutter sitzt und die beiden löksken nur für nen stirnlochschlüssel zum gegenhalten sind ?


----------



## mountymaus (11. November 2008)

Also, für die Befestigung der Badge ist keine Mutter im Steuerrrohr.
Scheinbar ist das Ding in den Rahmen geschraubt. 
Wird aber auch nicht demontiert, um genauer zu gucken!!!


----------



## hoeckle (11. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> geh ich recht in der annahme dass hinten im steuerrohr ne mutter sitzt und die beiden löksken nur für nen stirnlochschlüssel zum gegenhalten sind ?


 

iss nicht dein ernstgemeint ,oder ?.....

und schon muskeln aufgebaut?


----------



## versus (11. November 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Er ist da!!! Wir haben Familienzuwachs bekommen......



hey insa, herzlichen glückwunsch zu dem wunderschönen teil 



mountymaus schrieb:


> Ein GT Zaskar LE Y2K aus dem Jahr 2000 (NOS)



heisst das nicht i-2k, wie beim xcr (auch mit pingpong-bats)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (12. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> heisst das nicht i-2k, wie beim xcr (auch mit pingpong-bats)



Hallo Volker,
mir wurde der Rahmen als Y2K verkauft. Das einzige, was ich daraus ableiten könnte ist, dass es sich bei dir um einen i-drive handelt, dafür das i. Was dann allerdings das Y heißt???
Vielleicht Year 2000?? Bei dir i-drive 2000??
Ich weiß ansonsten nicht, was sich GT dabei gedacht haben könnte.


----------



## cleiende (12. November 2008)

Y2K


*Y*ear
*2* (two)
*K*ilo (thousand)

Und da hat sich das I-2K als Wortspiel mit I-Drive angeboten.

Schreibt Dir einer, der seit 15 Jahren im Büro primär Englisch spricht und schreibt.


----------



## mountymaus (12. November 2008)

@cleiende
Da lag ich doch mit meiner Vermutung gar nicht schlecht würde ich mal sagen.
Aber danke für die Bestätigung


----------



## versus (12. November 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Y2K
> 
> 
> *Y*ear
> ...



ich bin beeindruckt! 

ich hatte schon öfter überlegt mal nachzuforschen wo die modellbezeichnung herkommt (für den gt-pedia-thread), aber darauf wäre ich wohl bis zur rente nicht gekommen


----------



## Kint (12. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich bin beeindruckt!
> 
> ich hatte schon öfter überlegt mal nachzuforschen wo die modellbezeichnung herkommt (für den gt-pedia-thread), aber darauf wäre ich wohl bis zur rente nicht gekommen



y2k bug

 ist dir ein begriff ? potentiell explodierende atomkraftwerke am 1.1.2000 ? 

im übrigen gibts schon einen nachfolgekandidaten



hoeckle schrieb:


> iss nicht dein ernstgemeint ,oder ?.....
> 
> und schon muskeln aufgebaut?



wieso ? jau bisher hab ich einmal ne befestigung mit spax schrauben gesehen - einmal mit popniete. beides schien mir nicht original zu sein...

ne bisher hab ich nur den stacheldraht drunter vorgezogen....


----------



## hoeckle (12. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wieso ? jau bisher hab ich einmal ne befestigung mit spax schrauben gesehen - einmal mit popniete. beides schien mir nicht original zu sein...
> 
> ne bisher hab ich nur den stacheldraht drunter vorgezogen....


 
ich gehe eher davon aus das ein gewinde in die schraubenlöcher geschnitten wurde. das ist technisch die sauberste lösung. kein überstand im steuerrohr, kein gefummel, etc...

kein problem, jetzt nur noch 200,-....


----------



## cleiende (12. November 2008)

Die Berater, und für einen solchen bin ich tätig, haben damit eine Menge Geld verdient.
Die Vermieter von Notstromaggregaten auch, wir hatten zwei 20 Fuß Container vor der Bürotür stehen.



versus schrieb:


> ich bin beeindruckt!
> 
> ich hatte schon öfter überlegt mal nachzuforschen wo die modellbezeichnung herkommt (für den gt-pedia-thread), aber darauf wäre ich wohl bis zur rente nicht gekommen


----------



## GT-Man (12. November 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> mir wurde der Rahmen als Y2K verkauft. Das einzige, was ich daraus ableiten könnte ist, dass es sich bei dir um einen i-drive handelt, dafür das



Also eigentlich ist es doch ein ganz normaler 2000er Zaskar LE Rahmen. Was Y2K damit zu tun haben soll (außer dem Modelljahrgang) erschließt sich mir leider nicht.


----------



## Kruko (12. November 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist es doch ein ganz normaler 2000er Zaskar LE Rahmen. Was Y2K damit zu tun haben soll (außer dem Modelljahrgang) erschließt sich mir leider nicht.







Ich habe an meinen Rahmen nicht so eine Badge, auf der auch noch "Limited Edition" steht 

Du darfst mich aber auch eines besseren belehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (12. November 2008)

also seit ich meine ergattert habe versuche ich da näheres zu rauszufinden. die einzige offizielle quelle dazu ist der 2001er katalog und da gabs  diese badge nur beim DHI team framekit. das kit mit rahmen, boxxer gabel, xtr kurbel und kefü. die anderen frame only modelle hatten dicke alufolienbadges die deutlich billiger in der ausführung waren und nur den GT schriftzug trugen und selbstklebend waren.- einfach nur bedrucktes dünnes blech. dazu die info im 2001er katalog : "gts handgefertigte rahmensets... gt ist stolz auf seine peinliche genauigkeit im detail ... ... details sind: easton rohrsatz, _steuerkopflabel_,... " allerdings von allen abgebildeten rahmensets trägt nur das dhi team kit exakt dieses steuerkopfschildchen., in den 2000er katalogen ist davon ubrigens noch gar nix zu sehen... 

foto von der folie zum vergleich:




die andere semi offizielle quelle ist ein verkäufer gewesen der exakt so ne badge mal in groß - ca 30cm durchmesser und nicht gerundet verkaufen wollte - auf nachfrage erhielt ich die  info die gabs als deko material für ausgesuchte us händler im jahre 2001. 

und dann hab ich bisher 2stück  2001er dhis gesehen die die badge trugen, der eine verkäufer meinte er hätte ein framekit aufgebaut der andere wusste dazu gar nix zu sagen. plus zwei irgendwas rahmen die offensichtlich nachgerüstet wurden 8ich mein eins war ein roteloxal 96er) wie gesagt einmal genietet einmal mit spax befestigt... 

um ganz ehrlich zu sein würde ich jetzt auch davon ausgehen, dass die badge an den rahmen eigentlich nicht drangehört, und der zusammenhang zum i-2k bzw das Y2k erschliesst sich mir jetzt auch nicht denn die i2k idrives hatten die badge ja auch nicht...

und feri - nen 5mm schraubenkopf mit stirnlochschlüssel reinzudrehen ist einfach nur üble frickelei...


----------



## mountymaus (13. November 2008)

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sich da einer die Mühe macht und an einen Rahmen diese kleinen Löcksken bohrt, Gewinde reinschneidet und die Badge dann da dran schraubt.


----------



## versus (13. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> y2k bug



klar, aber ich war leider nicht in der lage das auf i-2k umzudenken


----------



## Kint (13. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> klar, aber ich war leider nicht in der lage das auf i-2k umzudenken



transferleistung heisst sowas - hab ich neulich von ner befreundeten psychologin gelernt... 

und @insa:

doch ich.  also würde das machen wenn ich den passenden rahmen dafür hätte 

" ich jetzt auch davon ausgehen, dass die badge an den rahmen eigentlich nicht drangehört," 

dafür hab ich mir gestern im bett schon auf die finger geklopft .... ich wollte sagen sowas gehört an jeden rahmen dran - war original von Gt aber wohl nur bei dem erweiterten Rahmenkit vom 2001er DHi montiert - meinem momentanen kenntnisstand nach. ich freu mich für dich das ding ist nämlich ECHT selten, und werde mich ab jetzt in keinen weiteren mutmassungen ergehen wer die da dranmontiert hat


----------



## mountymaus (13. November 2008)

@kint
Bei dem Rahmen sind alle Decals unter Lack. Wenn da jemand was geändert hätte, dann wären auf jeden Fall Spuren zu erkennen und der weiße Decal durch die Badge zu sehen.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. November 2008)

Aber, wie man sieht, hat das DHi Team auch die Tischtennisschläger. Keins der anderen hat die.

Vielleicht ja eine Santa Anna Sonderserie in der Team-Reihe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. November 2008)

Die Badge gehört original an den Rahmen. Dies hier habe ich gerade bei einem uns bekannten Shop gefunden

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?...d=1683&zenid=6ec436c9b71c28ec2ebc94947319d580







Die Befestigung der Badge ist wie bei Insa's Zaskar LE.

Ob diese Rahmen sich nun Y2K nennen oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Bei Bencycles steht aber, dass es eine Limitierte Sonder-Edition war.

Zur Zeit ist auch so ein Knick-Zaskar in der Bucht. Laut Beschreibung hat dieser Rahmen auch die Badge

http://cgi.ebay.de/RAR-GT-ZASKAR-RA...14&_trkparms=72:1231|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bastieeeh (13. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist auch so ein Knick-Zaskar in der Bucht. Laut Beschreibung hat dieser Rahmen auch die Badge
> [/url]



... mit den Stirnlochschrauben ...


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. November 2008)

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt ein gelb-blaues i-drive 1000, da ist es auch dran. Müßte irgentwie 2000-2001 sein.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. November 2008)

Bei mir kam heute seit Langem mal wieder ein GT-Paket an, sogar ein richtiger GT-Karton 

Drin war meine Beschäftigung für die kommenden Winterabende:






Selten hatte ich so einen Spaß beim Auspacken und dem ersten "Bekanntmachen"


----------



## versus (27. November 2008)

wow sehr geil. die farblich passende kurbel musst du ja nur am zaskar im hintergrund abschrauben 

viel spass beim basteln


----------



## Radical_53 (27. November 2008)

Dank dir! Das genau ist der Plan  
Diesmal möchte ich halt nicht den Fehler machen, gleich drauf los zu wuseln, sondern will das gute Stück erstmal richtig säubern, polieren, dann wiegen und knipsen. Langfristiger Spaß für den Winte quasi


----------



## GT-Man (29. November 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinen Rahmen nicht so eine Badge, auf der auch noch "Limited Edition" steht
> Du darfst mich aber auch eines besseren belehren



Die Metall-Logos wurden häufiger an 2000er LEs gepappt, jedenfalls habe ich die ab und zu in der US-Bucht gesehen. Eine Logik gab´s dabei anscheinend nicht (wie so häufig bei GT). Vielleicht waren es die ersten 75 LE Rahmen oder die ersten 3 Monate der Produktion des Jahres 2000, keiner weiß es.












Doch weder die Lackierung noch der Rohrsatz unterscheidet sich vom LE ohne Metall-Logo. Die Bezeichnung I-2K hat aber eigentlich wirklich nur das "Special"-Modell verdient, welches wirklich echt "Limited" war: 



Die Bezeichnung "I-2K" steht ja auch groß genug drauf. Also bedeutet das Y-2K des Verkäufers zum Glück doch nur Year 2 Kilo, puuuuh - Glück gehabt. Dachte schon, die 100 I-2Ks kriegen Familienzuwachs.


----------



## Kint (13. Dezember 2008)

jetzt in ihrem kino...:

*Ein kleiner Italiener...*
eine 864km luftlinie Produktion. 
coproduziert von [email protected] 
Darsteller: 
robbitobbi
zaskar-freak
kint
Fabrizio "i like bubble wrap" C. 
Scott "dünnwandige kartons sind spitze" usa. 
Unter Mitwirkung von 
Poste Italiane und DHL. 
gedreht an original schauplätzen in 
Rimini, 
Lübeck 
und Zürich. 

Soundtrack by Conny Froboess

Akt 1 : 
Szene 1 - Der Auftritt:


robbitobbi schrieb:


> 91er Zaskar in 14,5" aus Italien in günstig:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140286561208&fromMakeTrack=true



Szene 2 - Die Absprache:


Kint schrieb:


> jemand interesse an dem rahmen ? ich will die gabel udn den LRS... man könnte sich abprechen und das ding aufteilen...





Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> Ja, schick mir mal ne pm...



Akt 2:
Szene 1 - Fakten :
ebay" data-source="post: 0"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
[email protected] schrieb:


> HI, The fork it's 3d model, the crank is 175mm, the hubs are shimano deore xt with rims ARAIA BM 400 PRO. The general condition of the bike are
> good, the frame did not cracks and not dents.The components are in
> good conditions of working. No problem of the bike, it's ready for the road.


Szene 2 - [fiel dem cut zum Opfer]
kint: road ???

Akt 3:
Szene 1 - Der Zuschlag...:
ebay" data-source="post: 0"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> hre Zahlungshinweise für eBay-Kauf - Artikelnummer 14028656122588, CLASSIC Superlight Frame Polished Vintage



Kint: das fällt aber nüchtern aus....

Szene 2: 
kurze schrecksekunde hat da etwa die mafia ihre hände im spiel ? 


[email protected] schrieb:


> Hello, thank you for your payment, tomorrow I now shipping.Thank you.Fabrizio.



scheinbar doch nicht... 

Akt4:
Szene 1  - der Held macht sich auf die Reise:
ein kurzer Blick zurück auf die sonnenverwöhnten strassen Riminis 





der treue Freund bringt die Reiseklamotten... 





Szene 2 - udn ab geht die post...





&
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arbeiten hand in hand und jetzt ist mir auch klar warum das päckchen leicht demoliert bei mir ankam...:










na wenigstens keine ausreden...passiert.


Akt5 : 
SZene 1 - Eine Enthüllung:









der regisseur hat entschieden den Film erst ab 18 freizugeben weswegen Weichzeichner udn Pornobalken zuhause bleiben durften....



na klar eine Italienische Schönheit im besten Erhaltungszustand.....







ende Teil 1 ....





​


----------



## -lupo- (14. Dezember 2008)

@Kint: Du solltest den Golden Globe für den Besten Film bekommen =) Echt geiler post! 

Ach ja: Complimenti per la bicicletta!


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2008)

sehr  gut, dass es nun doch geklappt hat. 
wenn der rahmen nun noch in die schweiz soll und das nicht sehr eilt, kannst du mir nochmal ne pm schicken. wenn lars ihn doch nicht will, bitte auch eine pm - ich glaube der würde meiner süsses sehr gut passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wenn lars ihn doch nicht will, bitte auch eine pm - ich glaube der würde meiner süsses sehr gut passen



ich glaube nicht dass das zur debatte steht...

@all.


----------



## hoeckle (14. Dezember 2008)

hehe, und wer bekommt welchen winkel? ist ja nicht gerade unwichtig....


----------



## joe yeti (14. Dezember 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Also, für die Befestigung der Badge ist keine Mutter im Steuerrrohr.
> Scheinbar ist das Ding in den Rahmen geschraubt.
> Wird aber auch nicht demontiert, um genauer zu gucken!!!



nö die badge ist genietet...

bei mir hat er gefehlt am 2000 zasi le tt , es sind zwei kleine löcher im steuerrohr...

wer hat den so ein badge über?

gruss joe


----------



## Kint (14. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> hehe, und wer bekommt welchen winkel? ist ja nicht gerade unwichtig....


bei höchst formellen sachen immer die tiefste... das ist aber schon einem kniefall equivalent. 
bedankung und formell die mittlere - im alltag auch bei nieder zu höhergestellten. kundenverabschiedungen, etc. 
die einfachste ist dem handschlag equivalent bzw ne normale begrüßung zwischen bekannten. 



joe yeti schrieb:


> nö die badge ist genietet...
> bei mir hat er gefehlt am 2000 zasi le tt , es sind zwei kleine löcher im steuerrohr...
> wer hat den so ein badge über?
> gruss joe



weils halt scheinabr nur 2001 inkllusive war. genietet ? wieso jetzt das ? 

ich glaub noch niemand...


----------



## joe yeti (14. Dezember 2008)

weil bei mir im steuerrohr keine gewinde sind , nur 2 kleine löchlein....


----------



## Kint (14. Dezember 2008)

joe yeti schrieb:


> weil bei mir im steuerrohr keine gewinde sind , nur 2 kleine löchlein....



evtl retrofitted...


----------



## joe yeti (14. Dezember 2008)

wie meinen herr kint?


----------



## Kint (14. Dezember 2008)

joe yeti schrieb:


> wie meinen herr kint?



ich meine dass da jemand seinen rahmen mit ner badge aufgewertet hatte, udn die eben genietet hat. das erste mal wird sie 2001 gezeigt, zudem scheint sie bei originalen rahmen verschraubt zu sein.


----------



## Kint (18. Dezember 2008)

*danke *an den alten Herrn...

denn heute hab ich ne RIESENtüte mit schmalen Inhalt von der Post abgeholt... werde mir also wohl heute abend die diashow vom Forumstreffen letztes jahr anschauen...-. 



edith sagt 

nochmals *danke * 

an den herrn gt-sassy der mir heute einen "jack in the box" beschert hat....nach zwei jahren suche fallen mir die reifen in einem EXTREM fairen tauschegschäft für ein schaltauge in die hände...





1988er ritchey force 2.0 in FAHRBAR !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Dezember 2008)

Bit of a personal Christmas gift....NOS Mavic 217's in gold with Red Ano GT Hadley hubs.   Not sure if they will go on my black Psyclone or the 96 Red ano Zaskar LE I'm in the process of building up.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (15. Januar 2009)

Bei mir ist auch wieder was von GT eingetroffen!
GT Teguesta 1991
das war mein erstes GT und ich hatte es leider Verkauft. Nach vier Jahren suche und der Hilfe von GT Heini habe ich endlich wieder ein Tequesta wie ich es damals hatte. 

Wenn jemand noch einen orginal GT Lenker in gutem Zustand loswerden will bitte per PN melden!!!


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Januar 2009)

Schön!
Bis auf den Chainsuck scheints ja ein guter Zustand zu sein. DieSchalthebel taugen übrigens hervorragend zum Wegwerfen 

Hast du die Duke im Hintergrund zufälligerweise von Manni?

Gruß...

Philip


----------



## spatzel (16. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr  gut, dass es nun doch geklappt hat.
> wenn der rahmen nun noch in die schweiz soll und das nicht sehr eilt, kannst du mir nochmal ne pm schicken. wenn lars ihn doch nicht will, bitte auch eine pm - ich glaube der würde meiner süsses sehr gut passen



.....meinst du mich oder gibts hier noch ein Lars???


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. Januar 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Schön!
> Bis auf den Chainsuck scheints ja ein guter Zustand zu sein. DieSchalthebel taugen übrigens hervorragend zum Wegwerfen
> 
> Hast du die Duke im Hintergrund zufälligerweise von Manni?
> ...



Ja, die Duke ist vom Manni. War aber leider schonmal kaputt! Öl und Luft wollten nichtmehr drin bleiben!!! Aber alles wieder in Ordnung


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Januar 2009)

Aah, dann ist es mal meine gewesen. Lief etwa 3 Jahre problemlos in meinem Zaskar. Seltsam, dass die Gabel nicht mehr dicht ist, die 2000 km bei meinen 65kg dürfte sie kaum überfordert haben. Habe allerdings leider nie das optimale Zwischending zwischen gutem Ansprechverhalten/optimaler Federwegsausnutzung und optimalem SAG gefunden gefunden. Entweder sie sprach gut, hatte aber 3,5cm SAG oder aber sie hatte vernünftige 1,5 cm SAG, sprach aber nicht an. Wahrscheinlich war ich einfach zu leicht 

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrks (16. Januar 2009)

Der Xizang ging heute ein. Bilders morgen!!!


----------



## divergent! (16. Januar 2009)

heut ist mein lefty-projekt eingetroffen


----------



## Syborg (16. Januar 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> heut ist mein lefty-projekt eingetroffen



Glückwunsch zu dem Rahmen 

So ein mattschwarz-frostrotes LTS bin ich auch gerade am aufbauen (unter anderem ) aber ohne Lefty und Discs.

Gruss Syborg


----------



## divergent! (16. Januar 2009)

cool. dann hoffe ich doch davon fotos zu sehen. mein aufbau wird sich ne weile hinziehen, da ich ja eigentlich mein geld für meinen lehrgang zurückhalten müsste.......aber manche dinge sind doch verlockender


----------



## Tiensy (19. Januar 2009)

*Hurra, es ist ein grosses Paket angekommen!!!*    

Hier ist es:


----------



## oldschooler (19. Januar 2009)

sehr sehr schön....

ich brauche auch was aus titan....


----------



## Tiensy (19. Januar 2009)

Oh Sorry... der Thread heißt ja es ist ein *GT*-Paket angekommen.

Das Paket seht ihr oben...

Hier das GT:


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Januar 2009)

Tiensy: GEIL!


----------



## Tiensy (19. Januar 2009)

Danke. Es ist einfach noch zu schön um wahr zu sein.

Letztes Jahr war bei mir völliges Durcheinander angesagt was den Einkauf und die Anhäufung von GT Rahmen anbelangte...

Dieses Jahr soll alles besser werden  Der Anfang ist getan.

*OFFTOPIC:*

Sucht jmd. einen STS Lobo Rahmen in Größe M?


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Januar 2009)

Mann, Mann, Mann...
Das wird ja langsam zu viel Titan hier 
Wenn alle Rahmen aufgebaut sind, müsste mal eine GT-Attacke auf die Titanium Gallerie geritten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrks (19. Januar 2009)

Aus Versaille?


----------



## Tiensy (19. Januar 2009)

mrks schrieb:


> Aus Versaille?



Bin deutscher Staatsbürger.


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wenn alle Rahmen aufgebaut sind, müsste mal eine GT-Attacke auf die Titanium Gallerie geritten werden



Genau! Schön vorher absprechen und dann an einem Wochenende alle 5 Minuten nacheinander durchposten - das wär was!


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Januar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Sucht jmd. einen STS Lobo Rahmen in Größe M?



Glückwunsch Tiensy! Dieses matte Finish ist einfach ein Traum!  Irgendwann...

Zum Lobo: Wollen ja, können nein.


----------



## Janikulus (19. Januar 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


>



ich poste nochmal auf der Seite, der Rahmen ist einfach zu schön!! ist der neu??

Gratuliere auf jeden Fall zu dem feinem Teil!  und  ach komm nochmal


----------



## Tiensy (19. Januar 2009)

Hi Paul,

ich wollte es eigentlich lassen diese 3 bösen bösen Buchstaben zu nennen. Naja, dann muss ich es eben doch tun. Der Rahmen ist nicht NOS, dafür aber ungefahren und Kratzerfrei 

Jetzt weißt Du ja wofür ich deine Teile brauche


----------



## tomasius (19. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch Tien Sy!  Habe dir eine PM geschickt!

Tom


----------



## versus (19. Januar 2009)

auch glückwunsch von mir und willkommen im ti-club !!!

bin schon gespannt auf den aufbau!


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Januar 2009)

In dem Zustand wohl selten anzutreffen.  Auch von mir Glückwunsch an Tiensy und viel Vergnügen mit dem Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Januar 2009)

Hi Tien Sy,

na der steht dem Rahmen in Coburg def. in nichts nach..im Gegenteil! Wenn man bedenkt dass der in Co. 620â¬ hÃ¤tte kosten sollen...siehste ich hab Dir ja gesagt dass Du da eine gute Wahl getroffen hast!!!!

Jetzt aber bitte fahrbar aufbauen!

Viel SpaÃ damit!

Vg
Peter


----------



## hoeckle (20. Januar 2009)

glückwunsch! echt schönes teil!


so was hätt ich ja auch gene nochmal, aber mann kann ja nicht alles haben...

btw:

wer hat ein filled stahl in 19` für mich


----------



## Tiensy (20. Januar 2009)

@all: Danke für die Glückwünsche. Vorallem Dir Peter  

Ich bin absolut angetan von dem Stück. Das fühlt sich nach einem überragenden Material an. Auch beeindruckend wie dünnwandig das Steuerrohr im Gegensatz zu dem des Zaskars ist. 

Hier gibt's ab und an dann mal die Fortsetzung von der Titan Geschichte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354271&page=5

Beste Grüße.


----------



## mrks (21. Januar 2009)

So, hier mein Xizang. Das Zaskar muss leider gehen und steht beim Online-Auktionator des Vertrauens


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Januar 2009)

Scheint aktuell ja "in" zu sein, ein Zaskar gegen ein Xizang zu tauschen  Sehr schickes Pärchen!


----------



## mountymaus (21. Januar 2009)

Der Postbote war es heute nicht. Sondern ein Herr von GLS, welcher mir dieses große Paket übergeben hat....





In dem Paket habe ich folgendes gefunden.....





Und als er aufgebaut war, sah er dann so aus....
Mein GT-XCR 1000 in Größe S....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. Januar 2009)

fein, fein - willkommen im verein !


----------



## joines (31. Januar 2009)

3 Pfund Titan bitte! 
- Kommt sofort! 

Kam gestern von der großen Insel


----------



## bernd_spiegel (31. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe ja noch auf " titan für 3 pfund...danke!"


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

nicht gerade ein paket, sondern frisch von der werkbank eines berner bikeshops habe ich heute einen neuzugang ausgehändigt bekommen. 

ist es nicht so, dass affektkäufe mit die schönsten sind? 

gestern abend habe ich nochmal eine ricardo-auktion beäugt, die ich schon seit woche beobachte (die erste auktion lief ohne gebot aus). eigentlich bin ich ja auf der suche nach stahl, aber ein material ausser stahl fehlte ja noch in der sammlung. nachdem ich einst eins brechen sah, habe ich mir vorgenommen, dass ich kein thermoplast kaufen werde, obwohl ich schon immer eins haben wollte. irgendwann wurde der entschluss soweit aufgeweicht, dass ich kein gebrauchtes kaufen würde, da man nie weiss was der vorbesitzer so getrieben hat. wenn man dann auch noch einen neuen (ja, *NOS*) rahmen für überschaubares geld in erreichbarere entfernung bekommen kann, gehen einem langsam die argumente gegen den kauf aus. genug prosa, seht selbst:





































geboren im januar 1997, 18" gross ein paar kleine lagerspuren, aber sonst unberührt


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Februar 2009)

ich vermisse mein lts sehr extrem und wenn ich das hier sehe fange ich an zu überlegen mir doch wieder so ein teil........................ 


man gt ist echt ne süsse strafe.


----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2009)

Dann mal lichen Glückwunsch zu dem guten Stück


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Februar 2009)

affengeil der plastebomber


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Februar 2009)

falls du überlegen solltest welche gabel da rein soll,sag ich dir diese ist einfach der traum.............................................


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

danke allerseits!

da der entschluss das teil zu kaufen erst 1.5 std vor auktionsende spruchreif war, habe ich bisher nur auf den 2 std fahrt über den aufbau nachgedacht. 

irgendwie hätte ich lust auf eine 737er gruppe und eine z1 bam mit polierter brücke und möglichst auch polierten tauchrohren, aber das ist noch kukunftsmusik.

erst mal steht er hier und ich muss dauernd dran rumfingern...


----------



## Ketterechts (1. Februar 2009)

Sehr lecker Volker und auf den Aufbau freue ich mich jetzt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. Februar 2009)

sehr,sehr schön - da bin ich ja mächtig neidisch 

meine meinung zum aufbau kennst du ja - wurde ja schon beim i2k geäussert.... nein ist ein scherz....

viel spaß beim aufbau...


----------



## mountymaus (1. Februar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen im Plaste-Bomber-Club.....


----------



## tomasius (1. Februar 2009)

Ich beharr' auf starr! 

Nettes Plastikteil. 

Tom


----------



## Syborg (1. Februar 2009)

Kann mich dem nur anschliessen, richtig schönes Teil 

Hat was von einem Kunstwerk auf der schwarzen Ledercouch und vor der hellen Wand !

Gruss Syborg (der fast nur auf blankes Alu steht )


----------



## cleiende (1. Februar 2009)

Volker, Glückwunsch! Ich habe bisher etwas zurückgeschreckt weil 
- ich die Schrecksekunde der Wertvernichtung durch Einreissen nicht erleben will
- Chefin so Sätze wie "miete Dir ne Garage" immer wieder sagt
Mach was Schönes draus! Und wenn Du willst kannst Du eine Z1 Atom Race in silber zu meinem EK von mir haben. Starke Federn gibt es immer wieder bei Ebay.
Gruss,


Christoph


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2009)

danke, danke! habe eben 2 stunden die alumuffen poliert 
und das teil von oben bis untern beäugt: 

der aufbau wird sicher etwas dauern, da noch was anderes den vorrang hat. dazu gibt es wohl einen eigenen faden 

@christoph: wie soll ich das mit den starken federn denn verstehen ??? 

was ist das für eine atom race?
ich dachte ja spontan an so was (ohne decals):









was meint ihr?


----------



## Syborg (2. Februar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> ........ Und wenn Du willst kannst Du eine Z1 Atom Race in silber zu meinem EK von mir haben. Starke Federn gibt es immer wieder bei Ebay.
> Gruss,
> 
> 
> Christoph



Also eine Atom Race in silber suche ich auch noch für mein LTS. Falls Versus die Gabel nicht haben möchte, bekunde ich mein Interesse. 
Umgekehrt, falls Versus die Atom Race verbaut, hätte ich Interesse an der Gabel von Versus. 
Fahr z.Zt im LTS ne Marzocchi Z2 mit 130mm Federweg und das geht gar nicht. 100mm wären perfekt.

In diesem Sinne 

Gruss Syborg


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2009)

Syborg schrieb:


> Also eine Atom Race in silber suche ich auch noch für mein LTS. Falls Versus die Gabel nicht haben möchte, bekunde ich mein Interesse.
> Umgekehrt, falls Versus die Atom Race verbaut, hätte ich Interesse an der Gabel von Versus.
> Fahr z.Zt im LTS ne Marzocchi Z2 mit 130mm Federweg und das geht gar nicht. 100mm wären perfekt.
> 
> ...



also wenn es die ist, von der ich hoffe, dass sie sei, ist sie quasie schon mein 

standardmässig waren am sts aber 80 (judy) verbaut, oder?


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Februar 2009)

ich hab da mal was vorbereitet.................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> also wenn es die ist, von der ich hoffe, dass sie sei, ist sie quasie schon mein



Wenn das mit der Gabel nicht klappt, kannst du dich bei mir melden.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

nun ist er endlich da:







1" Carbon Gabeln sind auch schon im Hause, fehlt noch ein 1" Steuersatz..

Was mich wundert ist die Rahmengeometrie...war die bei den Team Zr 1.0 immer anders als bei den mobistars und den ZR XXXX?. Die hatten doch identische Rohrlängen, zumindest war es bei dem 2000er und dem Lotto mobistar so...der hier hat ein 52er Sitzrohr und ein 55er OR...na ja, hauptsache meiner)

VG
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Februar 2009)

ist das der den ich bei mtbr entdeckt habe?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Februar 2009)

jo David, dat is der!

Nochmals Danke für den Tipp!

VG
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Februar 2009)




----------



## cleiende (16. Februar 2009)

Ehem, Du brauchst aber ne 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel. Ist zumindest bei meinem ZR 1.0 der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_Pro (16. Februar 2009)

oder nen reduzier steuersatz


----------



## Kruko (16. Februar 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ehem, Du brauchst aber ne 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel. Ist zumindest bei meinem ZR 1.0 der Fall.



Denke ich auch, wobei man die ZR eigentlich nicht vergleichen kann. Peters ZR hat einen Standard-Steuersatz und der von cleiende bzw. meiner ist ein intergrierter Steuersatz. 

Aber Insa's Lotto von 2001 hatte zu unserer Verblüffung auch einen 1 1/8 Steuersatz. 2001 muss wohl der Wechsel des Durchmessers von 1 Zoll auf 1 1/8 Zoll gewesen sein.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Februar 2009)

Jo is 1 1/8, verlass Dich nie auf die Aussagen der Amis..

Na ja die Gabeln in 1" waren Überbleibsel der letzten Rahmen mit 1".

So wird die Suche noch einfacher!

VG
Peter


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2009)

es isssssssst da das GuTe stück. 











david der erst mal putzen geht......


----------



## SixTimesNine (19. Februar 2009)

Waschen, ein bischen Lack ausbessern und Lecker Wax (Turtle Wax) und Du wirst staunen was das für ein Schatz ist. (Wenn Du dieser Arbeit aber lieber aus dem Weg gehen willst  dann gimmy a call und ich hol ihn ab)


----------



## Kruko (19. Februar 2009)

Schick, schick Herr David. Aber da wirst Du noch viel Arbeit haben, das schöne Stück herzurichten. Wird sich aber bestimmt lohnen


----------



## Ketterechts (21. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich kein Packet , sondern Anlieferung durch einen guten Freund , der den LRS auch persönlich ( kein Versand ) abgeholt hatte 









Die Hinterradnabe läuft etwas schwergängig - kann man die ohne grösseren Aufwand zerlegen ?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Die Hinterradnabe läuft etwas schwergängig - kann man die ohne grösseren Aufwand zerlegen ?



Ja, links und rechts Inbus rein und drehen.


----------



## Ketterechts (21. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp

Aber seht , was zum Vorschein kam 





Ich krieg die Krise - verdammte Sch....

So und nun ? Erst mal mit dem Verkäufer klären , wie es weitergeht - 

Ganz wichtig - GIBT ES NOCH ERSATZ ???

Wäre super , wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. Februar 2009)

Wow! Appears as though you will be needing a new freehub body to make it workable again. The Hadley freehub bodies are not that easy to find/acquire.  You better start putting out some wanted posts on some blogs.  How did that happen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

oh shit!!! dann gleich mal den verkäufer kontaktieren!

















..ich weiss allerdings aus erfahrung, dass der ärger selbst im fall einer rückgaben nicht deutlich abnimmt! sonekacke...


----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2009)

Juhuu, Post aus England ist eingetroffen... 

Leider war ich nicht zu Hause. Bloß gut, dass man nette Nachbarn hat.


----------



## Janikulus (26. Februar 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuu, Post aus England ist eingetroffen...



ja geil! den hab ich auch in 19" und wartet auf ein singlespeed Aufbau...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. Februar 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuu, Post aus England ist eingetroffen...
> 
> Leider war ich nicht zu Hause. Bloß gut, dass man nette Nachbarn hat.



Looks like the one I just finished


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Februar 2009)

och menno ich arschenloch...wieso hab ich nur zu spät auf den blöden sofortkaufbutton gedrückt 
sogar mit dem schönen handmade in the usa aufkleberchen...wie ist denn der chainsuck und der abrieb am steuerrohr in natura?

viel spaß damit




mountymaus schrieb:


> Juhuu, Post aus England ist eingetroffen...
> 
> Leider war ich nicht zu Hause. Bloß gut, dass man nette Nachbarn hat.


----------



## Tiensy (26. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> och menno ich arschenloch...wieso hab ich nur zu spät auf den blöden sofortkaufbutton gedrückt
> sogar mit dem schönen handmade in the usa aufkleberchen...wie ist denn der chainsuck und der abrieb am steuerrohr in natura?
> 
> viel spaß damit



Ist das ein 14.5er? Das Oberrohr sieht so abfallend aus... Wunderschoenes Teil auf alle Faelle!


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Februar 2009)

nööö der is 16"


----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2009)

@dr.juggles
Der Chainsuck und der Abrieb am Steuerrohr sind in natura nicht schlimm. Der Rahmen ist in einem sehr guten Zustand....


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Februar 2009)

magst du evtl. tauschen gegen einen 97er in 16" frostrot - fast nos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (26. Februar 2009)

18" und wir hätten uns duelliert! 

Sehr, sehr schön, keine Frage! 

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> magst du evtl. tauschen gegen einen 97er in 16" frostrot - fast nos



Sorry, mein Aufbaukonzept steht schon fest.....


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Februar 2009)

...irgendwann hab ich den schönen roten auch mal.
was spricht dein konzept?
ich würde ne graue judy xc, xt 737, silberne parts und schwarze ceramicfelgen verbauen.
wobei bei diesem rot grüne naben und grüner king / sattelstütze mein fave wären ...


----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2009)

Ich werde wohl eine silberne XT-Gruppe nehmen, einen silbernen King,
einen silbernen Syncros Vorbau, silberne Syncros Kurbel, einen silbernen Lenker und dann eine silberne Gabel. Was für eine weiß ich noch nicht so richtig. Der versus hat da eine schöne Marzocchi....


----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte das ganze auch gern in schwarz aufgebaut. Wollte nur keine Kopie von versus's Zaskar LE machen.


----------



## tofu1000 (26. Februar 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Der versus hat da eine schöne Marzocchi....


Falls er sie nicht rausrückt ->>
http://cgi.ebay.com/marzocchi-bombe...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
Cool wären ja auch mal ein paar rot eloxierte Felgen mit silbernen Flanken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (26. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Falls er sie nicht rausrückt ->>
> http://cgi.ebay.com/marzocchi-bombe...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> Cool wären ja auch mal ein paar rot eloxierte Felgen mit silbernen Flanken...



So eine hängt in Orange in meinem Lieblingsradladen..


----------



## mountymaus (26. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Falls er sie nicht rausrückt ->>
> http://cgi.ebay.com/marzocchi-bombe...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> Cool wären ja auch mal ein paar rot eloxierte Felgen mit silbernen Flanken...



Danke für die Info...


----------



## Tiensy (27. Februar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Falls er sie nicht rausrückt ->>
> http://cgi.ebay.com/marzocchi-bombe...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
> Cool wären ja auch mal ein paar rot eloxierte Felgen mit silbernen Flanken...



Die Gabel versendet der Verkaeufer leider nicht nach Deutschland. Hier nochmal eine X-Fly aus UK:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marzocchi-Bom...14&_trkparms=72:1700|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## KaZuO (27. Februar 2009)

Nunja, eigentlich habe ich kein GT-Packet erwartet, aber an dem gestern angekommenen Profile-Racing KB haben 5 GT gelabelte Ketenblattschrauben drrangehangen .





Von wann sind die schätzungsweise??


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2009)

Gestern endlich angekommen





Nochmals tausend Dank in die Schweiz 

Die Parts sind auch schon alle da, aber das gehört ja in einen anderen Thread


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. März 2009)

This time it's a GT-Paket just leaving not arriving for about a week...someone is getting a big one!  Who could this lucky person be?


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2009)

i live in berlin,but its not me. 


ob das so toll ist hier die halbe adresse des empfängers zu veröffentlichen wage ich zu bezeifeln (wenn er es nicht weis)


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. März 2009)

look what arrived today...1994 NOS Team Scream....but it's a Timberline in 18" size not a Psyclone.  Still a very nice frame and fork w/single cable "groove tube" for the rear brake.  New Old Stock yet 15 years old...amazing that these are still out there


----------



## dr.juggles (4. März 2009)

unbelievable kevin.
i´d like to see some deadstock ano zaskar frames.
last year was a nos 1994 purple zaskar 16" from japan on the bay.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2009)

DR. J...I know where a couple exist but the owner will not sell.  There has been two NOS on craigs in the US this past year one black and one ink blue and I missed out on both.   but tomorrow NOS Zaskar Team  and Friday minty 1991 Zaskar  the ....next Monday 18 Xizang again   The boxes they are a rolling in now.  Nice road bikes/frames have been tough to come by though and I need one.
Suppose to get up to 55 degrees F here on Friday so it's time to ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (5. März 2009)

Friday minty 1991 Zaskar


----------



## dr.juggles (5. März 2009)

argh damn...missed out both? thats sad and even more sadly as they were the two very best colours gt ever made.
enjoy riding ... i step on my kona now and go out for a ride.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2009)

barnfullagts t-h-r-o-w-s a drool towel to Syborg.  Wipe your chin!  You are making a mess.


----------



## versus (6. März 2009)

es war gestern so weit:

stabiler karton




top verpackt




feines geröhr




und ab auf die couch




zwar ein paar lackmacken, aber 1814 gramm - wahnsinn!!!




und dann mal schnell mit irgendwas zusammengesteckt um grob zu checken, wie es mit der grösse ist




den kann ich sicher fahren! er ist zwar viel niedriger als das 18" zassi, aber nicht viel kürzer. der sattel ist so schon auf meiner höhe und ich finde das sieht noch  aus.

ich denke das wird ein schickes gefährt


----------



## Tiensy (6. März 2009)

Hi Volker,

Gratulation zu dem schoenen Stahl. Jetzt klappt's ja sogar mit den Ausfahrten ganz in weiss 

Beste Gruesse.


----------



## versus (6. März 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> 
> Gratulation zu dem schoenen Stahl. Jetzt klappt's ja sogar mit den Ausfahrten ganz in weiss
> 
> Beste Gruesse.



genau 

dem zassi fehlen nur noch kurbeln und (gescheite) bremsen.


----------



## hoeckle (6. März 2009)

und morgen kommt ein riesenpaket mit buntem inhalt....


----------



## Ketterechts (6. März 2009)

Hi Volker

Sehr schickes Teil .

Ja ein Psyclone , das wär so ein Rahmen da würd ich glaub ich auch noch gerne schwach werden . Aber den kann ich mir ja bei Gelegenheit ja mal persönlich anschauen .

Benjamin


----------



## cleiende (6. März 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Jetzt klappt's ja sogar mit den Ausfahrten ganz in weiss


 ... mit einem Straus voll _(roter)_ Rosen.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (6. März 2009)

wellcome in the psyclone club.
anderer rohrsatz als die vorgänger aber nicht weniger schön.  
und wie wird er aufgebaut?
retro oder aktuell?............................so viele fragen..............DIE SEHR SEHR GROSSEN SPASS MACHEN


----------



## versus (6. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und morgen kommt ein riesenpaket mit buntem inhalt....







Ketterechts schrieb:


> Aber den kann ich mir ja bei Gelegenheit ja mal persönlich anschauen .



kannst du. ich gebe dir morgen früh bescheid wegen deiner logie-anfrage



cleiende schrieb:


> ... mit einem Straus voll _(roter)_ Rosen.
> 
> Glückwunsch!



danke 



Davidbelize schrieb:


> wellcome in the psyclone club.
> anderer rohrsatz als die vorgänger aber nicht weniger schön.



danke. vielleicht ist er deshalb so leicht! 



Davidbelize schrieb:


> und wie wird er aufgebaut?
> retro oder aktuell?............................so viele fragen..............DIE SEHR SEHR GROSSEN SPASS MACHEN



wie fast immer wird es ein mix aus funktionellen teilen mit retrotouch 
heisst: vernünftige federgabel winken: christoph), v-bremsen, aktuellen reifen, etc.


----------



## Tiensy (6. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wellcome in the psyclone club.
> anderer rohrsatz als die vorgänger aber nicht weniger schön.
> und wie wird er aufgebaut?
> retro oder aktuell?............................so viele fragen..............DIE SEHR SEHR GROSSEN SPASS MACHEN



Ich glaub Versus fehlt noch ein Rad mit Syncros Revolution Kurbeln  Auf alle Faelle ist der Rahmen ja mal Einzigartig. Wirklich ein super schoenes Teil. Ich wiederhole mich...


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2009)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zu dem guten Stück. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## versus (6. März 2009)

es kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass der rahmen von 99 ist, oder ???

die rahmennummer ist "99 P041" 

meines wissens gab es psyclones nur bis 97 (und eben 97 auch in weiss).


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2009)

99 hat es den Psyclone in den Farben Red, Blue, Pearl White, Yellow, Black und Custom gegeben.

Katalog habe ich hier vor mir liegen. Decals und Stahlsorte passt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> und ab auf die couch



WOW!! Wunder-, wunderschön!

OT @Jörg: Dein XCR und Xizang sind auch wunderschön 

Wieviel GT-Titan gibts jetz eigentlich hier? Dürfte ne stattliche Anzahl sein.


----------



## versus (6. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> 99 hat es den Psyclone in den Farben Red, Blue, Pearl White, Yellow, Black und Custom gegeben.
> 
> Katalog habe ich hier vor mir liegen. Decals und Stahlsorte passt auch.



danke 
meinst du du könntest ggf. mal einen scan der seite machen ?

im 99er katalog von mtb-kataloge ist kein psyclone mehr drin, aber das sind auch hauptsächlich die deutschen ausgaben.

habe hier 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=108048

auch was dazu gefunden. also ist es ein 99er!


----------



## zaskar-le (7. März 2009)

...herrjeh ist der schön!  

Kann mich gar nicht loseisen von Deinen Fotos. Schön auch, dass Du ihn fahren können wirst! Ich finde auch, dass das erste Optik-Setup in Sachen Fahrposition absolut im grünen Bereich ist, wenn er für Dich lang genug ist.

Einfach wunderbar! Viel Spaß damit.
Christian


----------



## dr.juggles (7. März 2009)

16" was n des für ne kindergröße?
schönes stahl!


----------



## Raze (7. März 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ... Ich finde auch, dass das erste Optik-Setup in Sachen Fahrposition absolut im grünen Bereich ist, wenn er für Dich lang genug ist.



Hallo Volker,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Rahmen. Ich finde auch, die Optik ist noch gut im grünen Bereich, ich fahre selbst meine Rahmen immer etwas kleiner, was ja jetzt im Plastik Zeitalter richtig angesagt ist.

Wie groß bist Du und was für eine RH haben die TITAN-Boliden?

Danke für die Info

und viele Grüße von raze


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. März 2009)

two great delivery's to my home yesterday NOS Team and a garage queen Ink Blue ano Zaskar.  Enjoy


----------



## dr.juggles (8. März 2009)

nice! did you already changed the downtube decals with the xizangs?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. März 2009)

yes and 10 minutes later I found some correct originals so out comes the heat gun again


----------



## dr.juggles (9. März 2009)

shit happens


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. März 2009)

That bwas blunt but yes you are right about that and it will likely happen again unfortunately.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (9. März 2009)

for me its always a pain in the ass to remove some decalsets ... some are so bad to remove...really sucks.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. März 2009)

I always use a heat gun on the vinyl die-cut decals as the warmth softens the glue and makes them easier to peel off.  I wore out the old heat gun and just bought a new one yesterday.  When using it on anodizrd (eloxiret?) or painted frames though you must keep it moving or you can damage the ano color or melt the paint.


----------



## tomasius (15. März 2009)

Ein Paket ist bei mir zwar nicht angekommen, dafür gab es eine Kofferaumladung GT. 







Tja, in NL gibt es nicht nur Kopje Koffie, Frikandel Special, Heineken, etc... 

Der Verkäufer hatte für das Pantera keine Verwendung mehr und möchte sich ab sofort ganz dem Rennrad fahren widmen. - Er ist übrigens 76 Jahre alt. - Respekt!  

Über Preise spricht man ja berkanntlich nicht, nur soviel, drei blaue Scheinchen haben gereicht. Auch nach mehrmaliger Nachfrage wollte er nicht mehr dafür haben.  

Tot ziens!

Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (15. März 2009)

Very nice Tomasius.  I have a frame, fork and stem in the same color that I've been meaning to get built up one of these days.


----------



## Danimal (15. März 2009)

Girvin Flexstem? Sehe ich das richtig? GEIL!


----------



## dr.juggles (24. März 2009)

schon etwas länger hier bei mir...ein schönes schweizer päckchen...danke nochmal an JAN 











...wollte eigentlich eine mike king dual replika machen mit grauer quadra 21, aber hab hier sone schöne 95er dh in NOS...kann mich kaum entscheiden...


----------



## tonicbikes (30. März 2009)

oh, ein kleines schwarzes Zaskar kommt aber auch sehr geil......


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2009)

Der von Tomasius gerettete Rahmen kam dann gestern an.






Kein wunder, dass die das nicht nach Ger verschicken wollten, so hat der ursprüngliche Verkäufer den Rahmen zur Post gebracht






Nach geschätzen 5h Klebeband und Klebebandreste entfernen...




...kam dann dies zum Vorschein










Jetzt heißt es Teile sammeln. Daher hier fix die erste Frage: 950er XTR V-Brakes oder silberne Magura HS33, wenn der Aufbau (Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Kurbeln) in silber erfolgen soll. Laufräder weiß ich noch nicht, entweder dunkel oder auch silber. Und Umwerfer/Schaltwerk schwanke ich noch zwischen, 900er (oder 910er) oder 950er.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. April 2009)

es kam ein 16" er lts von 96. leider in natura weitaus mehr lila als das blau auf fotos 
dachte es sei ink-blau - eher milka lila lts kuh...
dafür topzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schon etwas länger hier bei mir...ein schönes schweizer päckchen...danke nochmal an JAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr cooler rahmen. habe auch eine weile mit mir gerungen, ob ich den nehmen soll 

mal ne frage am rande: hast du eigentlich auch ein fahrfertiges GT? 
du musst ja haufenweise rahmen zuhause haben, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich noch kein foto eines bikes gesehen


----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

Raule83 schrieb:


>



 die briten sind so geil. ich frage mich echt, ob das am mangel an sonnenlicht liegt, oder was da sonst schief läuft...



Raule83 schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es Teile sammeln. Daher hier fix die erste Frage: 950er XTR V-Brakes oder silberne Magura HS33, wenn der Aufbau (Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Kurbeln) in silber erfolgen soll. Laufräder weiß ich noch nicht, entweder dunkel oder auch silber. Und Umwerfer/Schaltwerk schwanke ich noch zwischen, 900er (oder 910er) oder 950er.



wird die schaltgruppe denn auch 950 sein?
wenn nicht würde ich bei silbernen anbauteilen, wenn es keine maguras werden sollen, eher die polierten 737/739er xt-bremsen nehmen. 
die passen farblich dann auch zu stütze, lenker etc., sind nur 20gr. schwerer und bremsen meiner meinung genauso gut. viel spass bei der teilesuche.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. April 2009)

@versus

der schwarze wird bald fertig - fehlt noch ein lenker.


----------



## Raule83 (6. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wenn nicht würde ich bei silbernen anbauteilen, wenn es keine maguras werden sollen, eher die polierten 737/739er xt-bremsen nehmen.
> die passen farblich dann auch zu stütze, lenker etc., sind nur 20gr. schwerer und bremsen meiner meinung genauso gut. viel spass bei der teilesuche.



danke für den hinweis...die sehen echt schick aus!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. April 2009)

It's a 1999 NOS US National Team issue frame...Reynolds 853....built at the GT Tech Shop in Longmont, CO.  The build sheet on the frame says it was welded by Dave Tiemeyer.  Serial number 6 of 10-12 that were made for the National team that year.  Basically a GT Edge frame with a cm longer top tube.  Only one way to build this one....Ouza Pro and full DA!


----------



## lfo (11. April 2009)

the edge frame looks amazing and Ouza Pro and full DA sounds very promising !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lfo (11. April 2009)

GT EDGE RH56 NOS , da verschmerzt man auch die horrenden Versandkosten von UK nach DE


----------



## Diggler (11. April 2009)

@ ifo
sehr schön


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. April 2009)

lfo...I also have one the same color as yours in Excell tubing from 1994 the first year they wer made...serial number 5....amazing riding frames!  How are you planning to build yours up?  Is that a Ultegra or DA stem on there?  That frame appears to be 96 or maybe 97 judging by the decal.


----------



## lfo (14. April 2009)

@Diggler
finde ich auch ;-)

@bvarnfullagts
it's a 97 edge frame (97E ...) and a shimano 600 (ultegra) stem.

i'm planning to build the bike with a shimano 600 8-speed STI or with a DA 74xx 8-speed STI group very familiar to this bike 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157615707486443/


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. April 2009)

This landed on my door step yesterday 58cm Edge Ti. Serial number show it was manufactured in 1997.


----------



## cleiende (20. April 2009)

Es kam letzte Woche aus dem nahen Ausland. 
Die übliche Mail unserer Poststelle lautet:
"Für Dich liegt in der Poststelle ein privates Paket/Päckchen, zur Abholung bereit . 
Du findest die Poststelle im Gebäude XXXXX dann einfach der Beschilderung folgen.
Bitte rufe mich kurz an, bevor Du zur Abholung deiner Sendung vorbei kommen möchtest, unter der Tel.: XXXXX an, damit Du nicht umsonst zur Poststelle kommst.

Viele Grüße"

Am Freitag war ich eh mit dem Auto im Büro.

Also ein Giant-Karton hätte es nicht sein müssen, oder?





Dann mal los









Was das wohl ist?





Ah!!













Pictures by insanerider

Jetzt wisst Ihr auch wie es in unserer Poststelle aussieht ;-)
Dazu wird es wohl in einiger Zeit mal wieder einen Aufbauthread geben. Aber zunächst liegt es brav mit der ihm zugedachten blauen Duke auf Halde.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## Kruko (20. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Also ein Giant-Karton hätte es nicht sein müssen, oder?



Der Wahlschweizer schreckt aber auch vor nichts zurück

Schön zu sehen, dass der Rahmen in Gute Hände gekommen ist


----------



## cleiende (20. April 2009)

Der Rahmen ist jemandem zugedacht der derzeit ein blaues Zaskar mit gelber P-Bone fährt. Der Bub wächst ja noch ;-)

Es braucht auch keiner wegen des blauen Zaskar fragen, der Bub hat zwei kleine Brüder, die wollen auch gut versorgt sein.


----------



## mountymaus (20. April 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist jemandem zugedacht der derzeit ein blaues Zaskar mit gelber P-Bone fährt. Der Bub wächst ja noch ;-)
> 
> Es braucht auch keiner wegen des blauen Zaskar fragen, der Bub hat zwei kleine Brüder, die wollen auch gut versorgt sein.



Dann fehlt ja nur noch deine Frau, welche du mit dem GT-Virus anstecken musst....


----------



## cleiende (20. April 2009)

Nee, die ist da resistent. Abgesehen davon würde Sie wenn, dann das Kastan VLR bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (23. April 2009)

so heute kam dann mein 96er zaskar aus UK an...manchmal lohnt es sich doch die Only Local Pick Up Leute nett anzuschreiben 
war dann doch recht günstig das komplettbike mit pace.
war aber eigentlich nur auf den rahmen scharf, hab alle teile schon hier liegen.


----------



## cleiende (23. April 2009)

Drei Anregungen:

Sattelstütze
Schmutzfänger hinten
Sattel

Hau rein,


cleiende


----------



## dr.juggles (23. April 2009)

...im moment passt es noch besser ins vergewaltigte gt bikes...wird komplett gestrippt...wollte nur den rahmen haben. natürlich ist jetzt auch einer in der deutschen bucht.
aber das schutzblech hinten is doch geil muhahaha


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist das hier angekommen:







Natürlich war keine Glotze drin, sondern:




























ha, weiterscrollen.......






































....noch scrollen......













































tärääääääääääääääääähhh:






Vielen Dank nochmal an Thomas der lange mit sich gerungen hatte. Er wir original aufgebaut und wird immer die Zierde meines Wohnzimmers sein!

VG
peru


----------



## dr.juggles (28. April 2009)

geilomatiko 

echt porno


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Er wir original aufgebaut und wird immer die Zierde meines Wohnzimmers sein!



Mit oder ohne Dreck dran? Bitte sag, dass du es auch mal dreckig machst Bitteee...!


----------



## Davidbelize (28. April 2009)

jetzt sag bitte nicht: "ich hab auch die passende gabel dazu"



sehr sehr sehr sehr   











weiter scrollen........












sehr sehr schön.     





team scream im forum:

bravado le  3x........................................... 
psyclone    1x........................................................................


----------



## zaskar-le (28. April 2009)

Meinen Glückwunsch, Peter!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. April 2009)

Hi,

also ich hab die passende Gabel dazu! Allerdings noch ohne Lack! versus hat sich bereit erklärt sein abzuzeichnen und unsere Hausgrafiker sowie die Grafikdienstleister sind schon vorgewarnt)

Sorry, aber dreckig wird der nimmer! Der bleibt im Wohnzimmer...hab schon immer Skrupel mit dem Team Xizang in den Wald zu brettern...und wenn Du hörst was der NOS LRS für dieses Ding gekostet hat dann würdest auch nimmer durch die Kante räubern...

Ach ja, hab zwar schon nen Gt gelabelten, älteren Sattel, hätte aber gerne einen mit glattem Leder...und ne Gt Stütze wär auch nicht schlecht, ansonsten hätt ich alles...evtl. wären NOS oder gute Onza mega Hirschgeweihe nicht schlecht, hab zwar welche aber die sehen scho garstig aus....

Vg
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dreckig wird der nimmer! Der bleibt im Wohnzimmer...hab schon immer Skrupel mit dem Team Xizang in den Wald zu brettern...und wenn Du hörst was der NOS LRS für dieses Ding gekostet hat dann würdest auch nimmer durch die Kante räubern...



Dann lass die Bombe mal platzen 
Aber wenn du genug Räder zum heizen hast, geht das auch mal in Ordnung.
Ich könnt sowas nicht mit mir vereinbarn. Ein schönes Rad gehört gefahrn und wird zwangsweise dabei dreckig.
Allerdings...wenn du ne Wand mit den Einzelteilen bepflasterst hat das ganze dann wieder was


----------



## versus (28. April 2009)

glückwunsch peter und willkommen im t.s.c.!

gleich nach den wettbewerbsfotos werde ich mal den bleistift spitzen.


----------



## GT-Man (29. April 2009)

Endlich ein türkises 93er Zaskar. Muss aber noch etwas aufgehübscht werden. Er und seine Decals haben doch etwas gelitten:


----------



## kingmoe (29. April 2009)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Endlich ein türkises 93er Zaskar. Muss aber noch etwas aufgehübscht werden. Er und seine Decals haben doch etwas gelitten:



Schön, dass es hier gelandet ist, ich wollte mir das nicht auch noch ins Haus holen, der Preis war ja schon verlockend


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2009)

Moin,

den hab ich vor einer guten Woche bekommen. Die Kettenstrebe musste allerdings repariert werden und der Lack ist in einem bescheidenen Zustand.

















Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher ob ich ihn wieder in der Originalfarbe lackieren lasse und wie ich ihn aufbauen soll!


----------



## cleiende (1. Mai 2009)

Du kennst hoffentlich den Unterschied zwischen Lack und Eloxal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Du kennst hoffentlich den Unterschied zwischen Lack und Eloxal.



Mir ist schon klar das diese ein eloxierter Rahmen ist. Ich habe schließlich auch ein paar Jahre GT's verkauft! Nur ist die Eloxierung in einem erbärmlichen Zustand! Wenn diese vernünftig runterzubekommen ist werde ich ihn allerdings pulverlacken laassen.

Und da stellt sich mir die Frage ob in einem diesem blau nahe kommenden Farbton oder komplett anders!

Gruss


----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2009)

Zum Thema eloxal hab ich seit dieser Woche ja noch einen, nur nicht mit Original-Decals:


----------



## Janikulus (28. Mai 2009)

ER ist da!!! Force 1.0 von 2008 in L


----------



## Janikulus (28. Mai 2009)

übrigens nichts für leichtbauer, 3370g


----------



## Tiensy (28. Mai 2009)

Hi Paul,

freue mich fuer Dich!  

Schon eine Idee bzgl. des Daempfers?

Beste Gruesse,

Tien Sy.


----------



## Janikulus (28. Mai 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> freue mich fuer Dich!
> 
> ...



Danke.

das wird wahrscheinlich eine Fox RP23 / Talas 150 Kombi, ansonsten evtl. XT, Crossmax, RF Kurbel, Thomson... mal sehen, das muss ich noch ein paar mal überschlafen


----------



## hoeckle (29. Mai 2009)

die post von mittwoch und heute.....


----------



## kingmoe (29. Mai 2009)

Die Force und Sanction Rahmen sind immer wieder geil. Obwohl sie ja kaum noch eigenständig aussehen, aber das i-Drvie ist einfach klasse.




Janikulus schrieb:


> übrigens nichts für leichtbauer, 3370g



Ja, mein Freund hat sich auch gewundert, als er den Rahmen auf der Waage hatte 
Aber was soll´s geht trotzdem auch gut bergauf.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Juni 2009)

das richter ist eins der schönsten von gt überhaupt.
kommt es mit zum treffen?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. Juni 2009)

Box on the back step when I got home from work tonight.  Yet another fillet brazed Tech Shop built frame.  This time a truly custom built 57cm C-C GT Edge steel frame and fork that was originally built for and owned by none other than Doug Martin.  The Manager of GT's "Team Scream" mountain bike team in the mid 90's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Juni 2009)

nachdem ich aus selbstschutz lange mit mir gerungen habe, habe ich das paket nun doch abgeholt:

simly better...




hier gehts schon eher in die richtige richtung - ein erster bekannter name




und ein zweiter




messer gewetzt und raus damit




und einmal auf der posingcouch platz nehmen




traumhafter zustand




feinstes geröhr




mit nur einem hauch von kratzerchen




sehr hübsch, sehr leicht (gefühlt, nicht gewogen), aber 





@tom: es ist auch schon auf dem weg zu dir - mehr dazu per pm/mail


----------



## tomasius (14. Juni 2009)

@versus:

   

Danke für diese Fotostory!  

Danke für den genialen Einfall! 






@gt-heini

Danke für...!  

PMs kommen heute Abend!

Tom


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (14. Juni 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ER ist da!!! Force 1.0 von 2008 in L



Da meint man das man schon alle schönen Rahmen kennt und dann sowas... 
WAHNSINN! 
Einfach super - vor allem auch richtig geile Farbe.


----------



## versus (14. Juni 2009)

tomasius schrieb:


>



 gerne


----------



## Chat Chambers (15. Juni 2009)

So, frisch aus Kalifornien...daumen:





Nach zwei langen Tagen aus dem Verschlag beim Zoll befreit.





Die neue Heimat ist doch auch ganz schön:









Mal schnell zusammengebastelt:





Oh ja, gib mir die andere Seite:





Sexy!





Verdammt geiler Arsch! 





Mehr Bilder folgen irgendwann...erstmal muss die kalifornische Schminke, sprich Staub runter...Es gibt noch was zu tun! 

Also Lasmiranda Dennsiewillja!


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Juni 2009)

sehr schön die schwarze perle herr dschäimbers


----------



## colombo (16. Juni 2009)

...ist heute angekommen....





...natürlich unterschrieben ...


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Juni 2009)

liegt auch schon wieder über nen monat hier umher...

leider komische decals? das gt am unterrohr müsste größer sein als der restliche all terror schriftzug.

weiß noch nicht ob ich da nen 94er og decalsatz draufmache den orangenen - der gefällt mir fast genauso gut.
aber der blau gelbe hier passt perfekt zu ner raceline 
aber leider ist auch das zaskar am oberrohr nicht exakt angebracht (zu weit mittig)
leider fehlt auch das competition series an den sitzstreben 

die decalsache macht mir schon zu schaffen...normal wäre das mein liebster aufklebersatz (noch schöner ist nur der 95er wo das gelb so ausgefranst ist), aber mit den fehlern nervt es mich schon.
muss noch schwer überlegen den orangenen 94er zu benutzen da eine raceline drankommt.

der rahmen kommt aus uk und ist ein 93er mit dem genieteten zuganschlag oben und den alten führungen am unterrohr.
kein kratzer an der kettenstrebe. mal schön nevr dull dann 














tatort ruft


----------



## MKAB (28. Juni 2009)

Hurra!! Heute konnte ich dies in Empfang nehmen:





Öffnen:





Spannung...





Glänzende Augen, erhöhter Puls - ein Traum  





GT Zaskar, 1996, 19 Zoll, ballburnished 

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an DEAN48 für die tolle Kommunikation und den fairen Deal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (29. Juni 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> liegt auch schon wieder über nen monat hier umher...
> 
> leider komische decals? das gt am unterrohr müsste größer sein als der restliche all terror schriftzug.
> 
> ...



Dann können wir ja bald parallel loslegen.


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Juni 2009)

Finally!!! it landed 

Am Samstag ein schönes Kärtchen vom Zoll im Briefkasten...shiet bis Montag warten das wird hart und nur mit einigen Bieren zu ertragen/ überbrücken sein

Heute dann gleich zu den alten bekannten vom Zoll gefahren





was mag da wohl drin sein 

also mal vorsichtig hineinlugen...





nanu - ink blau´mit gelben decals 

















so soll er dann aussehen 





toller zustand! bis auf einen mini chainsuck so gut wie neu.

all hail to kevin sande - thank you


----------



## Tiensy (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Daniel San,

freut mich fuer Dich! Sieht wirklich huebsch aus in dem Ink Blau. 

Der Zustand ist ja auch noch pornoes 

Sehr schoen!

PS. Aber als Trial-Rad baust Du es nicht auf, oder?


----------



## Syborg (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Daniel,

schöner Rahmen, 16" oder? Leider wieder Zwergengröße. Ich glaub ich finde nie einen türkisen in 18" oder 19". Sei's drum, vielleicht schreib ich den Kevin mal an. Obwohl ich z.Zt. Einkaufsverbot habe 

Nochmals Glückwunsch

Gruß Syborg


----------



## dr.juggles (29. Juni 2009)

dank meinen 1,85m seh ich auch aus wie anthony quinn stuntdouble aus der glöckner von notre dame wenn ich auf den zwergenrahmen (16") hantiere (aff aufm schleifstein 

tourenfahren ist aber sogar einigermaßen machbar mit langer stütze!  frag mal volker der hat ja auch einen 16"er und fährt normal größere. ein 16"er gt fällt ja aus wie bei den meisten anderen eine 18".
aber für touren hab ich ja eigentlich was anderes, steht sogar auch TURNER drauf.

deinen türkisen wirst du schon noch finden! 

grüße


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Juli 2009)

Heiße Ware aus den Usa.Richtig geputzt sieht der sogar wie neu 

Wird ein sehr "spezielles" Projekt 









Grüße Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (1. Juli 2009)

Nicht schlecht!

Fehlen nur noch Tragflächen und zwei kleine Turbinen.
Bin mal gespannt wie der aufgebaut aussieht.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Juli 2009)

das DHI ist das einzige "aktuelle" GT welches mir gefällt


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Juli 2009)

Der Rahmen ist halt einzigartig.Abgesehn davon fährt sichs klasse 

Das DHi ist heute gleich mal so richtig rangenommen worden ...





...bis die Späne fliegen.


----------



## Al-Capone (1. Juli 2009)

Hi Speedy,
wie teuer war denn der Rahmen?


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Juli 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hi Speedy,
> wie teuer war denn der Rahmen?



Den Preis muss ich leider für mich behalten.Aber der war schon unverschämt günstig.

Ps:Auf der suche?Ich hätte noch einen "Team DHi" Rahmen im Angebot.

Grüße Rafa


----------



## mani.r (1. Juli 2009)

Servus Rafa.

Was wiegt eigentlich der DHi mit dem Coil Dämpfer?

Bin mal gespannt was Du da vor hast...

Danke


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Juli 2009)

mani.r schrieb:


> Servus Rafa.
> 
> Was wiegt eigentlich der DHi mit dem Coil Dämpfer?
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen wiegt incl dem sackschweren Stahlfederdämpfer (1,15kg)
 und der Maxle Achse ca. 5,9 kg

Vergleich  DHX Air - 5,25kg


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. Juli 2009)

box at the door step today


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juli 2009)

Inzwischen schon eine Weile her, nichtsdestotrotz ist die Freude darüber ungemindert.
Nochmal danke an Ketterechts! Hier nochmal das Bild von ihm:





Einzig die Decals mussten dran glauben, die waren mir dann doch eindeutig zu "nineteesspieloLsdPeacegrello":





Aber keine Angst - es kommen wieder welche drauf, aber anders. Aber erstmal werde ich versuchen, denn Lack etwas auszubessern. 
Bisherige Aufbaufantasien: Möglichst viele Teile in schwarz-glänzend. LX. Lenker und Stütze sind schon da. Verzögern wird wohl eine alte HS22 in Farbe der Decals und dem Sattel, so sich denn ein akzeptabler findet.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (15. Juli 2009)

Ah yes...one of the best early GT "special paints".  Amazing process to see it happen on the paint line at the factory.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Juli 2009)

bei mir hat gerade die Nachbarin ein Hermes Paket abgegeben



Voller ungedult aufgerissen



und es kammen diese zu vorschein



Die Suche ich jetzt schon seit Olympia in China und dank Oldman habe ich sie jetzt
Herzlichen Dank.
Sind für das grüne Richter 8.0 gedacht, habe aber auch schon überlegt wie die Reifen am weißen XCR (STS) 2000 aussehen? Aber der muß erstmal geschweißt werden.


----------



## Kruko (16. Juli 2009)

Heute kam auch bei mir wieder ein GROßES Paket an Aber seht selbst





Was da bloß drin ist??

Meine neue Spaßmaschine 

GT Marathon 1.0 von 2008









Köstlich amüsiert habe ich mich über die GT-Bedienungsanleitung, welche dem Rad beilag. Da stand etwas von 21 Gang und Cantilever-Felgenbremse. Ich habe zwar gelacht, aber eigentlich ist das zum


----------



## tonicbikes (16. Juli 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Köstlich amüsiert habe ich mich über die GT-Bedienungsanleitung, welche dem Rad beilag. Da stand etwas von 21 Gang und Cantilever-Felgenbremse. Ich habe zwar gelacht, aber eigentlich ist das zum




Das ist so eine von diesen Standard "Bedienungsanleitungen", manchmal auch mit sehr schönen "Classic-Fotos" garniert........ganz schön traurig 
Richtig übel wird´s, wenn einen Kunden darauf ansprechen!

Schönes Paket, hätte ich auch (an)genommen

gruss
tonic


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juli 2009)

ist schon letzte woche angekommen aber ein herzeigen lohnt da die bilder des verkäufers gelöscht wurden.







suche noch ne tretlager-zugführung und cantibolzen.
also wer helfen kann........


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Juli 2009)

der rahmen ist wunderschön!


----------



## monacofranze (22. Juli 2009)

da isser- endlich ein zaskar! hoffe ich mal ....leider mit weiteren kleinen beulchen...aber egal. farbe gefällt mir sogar gut...decals schon bei ebay ersteigert...ich mags....fehlt noch ne halbwegs gute gabel. evtl je judy oder mag21? ist sicher nicht ganz korrekt aufgebaut, aber der rahmen ists ja auch nicht


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juli 2009)

Find die Farbe auch gut - aber die Manitou baut auf alle Fälle zu hoch - welches Baujahr war der Rahmen ? Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja Judys - passen optisch imo sehr gut zu GT und funktionieren ausreichend gut , auch wenn man es mal etwas härter angeht und wenn du mehr Performance suchst - DUKE


----------



## lfo (26. Juli 2009)

Nicht heute ist schon zwei drei Tage her, Bravado LE ohne Lack, Stahl ist in super Zustand und der Flugrost stört nicht weiter ich glaube es war die richtige Entscheidung meine Alu GTs durch Stahl zu ersetzen .

Ein großes DANKE geht an peru73 für den fairen Deal.

Und noch eine Frage kann mir jemand das Baujahr verraten Rahmennummer ist T9301 A918 0138, 93 oder 91 ??


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juli 2009)

Die Farbe vom Bravado hat ja mal was, ich würde versuchen das so klar zu pulvern oder lackieren und so zu erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lfo (26. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Farbe vom Bravado hat ja mal was, ich würde versuchen das so klar zu pulvern oder lackieren und so zu erhalten.


Die Idee hatte ich auch schon ich bin aber im Moment noch sehr unschlüssig wie der Aufbau aussehen soll, eigentlich sollte das Rad ja der klassische Counterpart mit grobstolligen Reifen zu diesem






hier werden.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Juli 2009)

lfo schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage kann mir jemand das Baujahr verraten Rahmennummer ist T9301 A918 0138, 93 oder 91 ??



Das ist ein 1993er. Zum einen wegen der Cantisockel (also keine U-Brake), zum anderen hat es ein 2-Schrauben-Ausfallende und die Ausfaller hinten und an der Gabel sind nicht verstellbar wie beim 1991er.

Schöner Rahmen, mach was draus


----------



## lfo (26. Juli 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das ist ein 1993er. Zum einen wegen der Cantisockel (also keine U-Brake), zum anderen hat es ein 2-Schrauben-Ausfallende und die Ausfaller hinten und an der Gabel sind nicht verstellbar wie beim 1991er.
> 
> Schöner Rahmen, mach was draus


Danke Moe


----------



## Sascha123 (28. Juli 2009)

Heute ist mein zweites 18er GT Zaskar LE (Baujahr 1996) angekommen. Die Decals mussten runter und ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Gesamtzustand absolut zufrieden.

Natürlich mussten gleich meine neuen Reifen und Schläuche rauf. Das wirkt natürlich perfekt.

Jetzt beginnen bald die Fragen:

Welche Pedalen? (waren Klicker drauf)
Welche Griffe?
Barends ja oder nein?
Decals?
...


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Juli 2009)

Bei mir kam heute auch was Neues an!




zerbrech mir grade den Kopf wie ich den Rahmen aufbaue..


----------



## Sascha123 (28. Juli 2009)

Mehr Bilder bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juli 2009)

Sascha, die Reifen passen ja mal perfekt zum Rahmen.

Berichte mal wie sich der Panaracer macht. Haste die Teile zufällig gewogen?


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Juli 2009)

reicht das?


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juli 2009)

nö


----------



## Sascha123 (28. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sascha, die Reifen passen ja mal perfekt zum Rahmen.
> 
> Berichte mal wie sich der Panaracer macht. Haste die Teile zufällig gewogen?



Werde ich die Tage machen, wenn ich ne neue Kette und Kassete drauf habe.

Ich habe die Verpackung der Reifen gerade entsorgt aber es stand etwas um 500 Gramm drauf. Gewicht ist bei dem Bike nebensächlich aber Drahtreifen kämen natürlich auch nicht drauf.


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Juli 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Heute ist mein zweites 18er GT Zaskar LE (Baujahr 1996) angekommen. Die Decals mussten runter und ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Gesamtzustand absolut zufrieden.



Glückwunsch! Witziges Ding, das Teil hat was, ohne Frage. 



Sascha123 schrieb:


> Welche Pedalen? (waren Klicker drauf)


Clickies 
Sonst vielleicht eine Shimano Bärentatze?



Sascha123 schrieb:


> Welche Griffe?



GT Grips, Odi, Onza, Oury, Ritchey...



Sascha123 schrieb:


> Barends ja oder nein?



Ich sag immer erstmal nein, da es optisch m.E. eher zu den etwas früheren Rädern passt. Wenn es aber der Sache dienlich ist und die Bar Ends bei Dir wirklich auch genutzt werden (besseres Ziehen, Hilfe am Berg, gut gegen Ermüdung durch Griffwechsel etc.) dann haben die Dinger fraglos ihre Berechtigung. 



Sascha123 schrieb:


> Decals?



Hhmm, könnte sicher auch ohne Decals prima ausschauen, durch das gelb sieht es gar nicht so "nackig" aus wie sonst üblich. Ich würde vielleicht mal Blackwalls aufziehen, fertig bauen und dann schauen. Vielleicht auch nochmal Vergleichsfotos machen, ohne Decals / mit Decals (musst ja die Decals nicht gleich fest verkleben für's Foto).

Wirklich witziges Teilchen, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Juli 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Heute ist mein zweites 18er GT Zaskar LE (Baujahr 1996) angekommen.
> Welche Pedalen?
> Welche Griffe?
> Barends ja oder nein?
> Decals?



Glückwunsch. Achtung - rein subjektiv: Mich würden die unterschiedlichen Töne von Gabel und Rahmen stören. Und die Reifen wären mir der "touch too much".
Ansonsten:
-XT
-ich wär ja für Oury, aber ist ja Gripshift und da hab ich keine Ahnung von
-nein
-ja, schwarz-weiß 


@ DeepStar: Ebenfalls Glückwunsch! Da seid ihr ja jetzt schon drei in Hamburg! Oder wurde er unter Hamburgern weitergereicht?


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Juli 2009)

ich hab vorhin gleich mal ein paar Teile an den Rahmen geschraubt,die hier so rumlagen...
Aber das gefällt mir so noch nicht. Gabel ist zu lang.. Ist schon wieder auseinander gerissen..





Nein der kam aus England..  In HH sind jetzt bald 3 unterwegs.. Wird bestimmt auch nen Gruppenbild geben..


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Juli 2009)

Oh, mit der Shiver sieht es wirklich grauenhaft aus! Heb sie lieber für das gesuchte STS auf.


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Juli 2009)

eventuell hab ich bald ne verwendung für die Gabel.. 
Aber keine Angst, es wird kein Zwilling.. 

Ist meine Lieblingsgabel,die staubt allerdings ein hier..


----------



## Sascha123 (28. Juli 2009)

@Zaskar-LE

Dank dir erst Mal für die vielen nützlichen Infos 

Auch wenn ich bekanntlich kein Hardcore-Klassikanhänger bin, soll das Bike definitiv möglichst zeitgetreu bleiben.

*Pedale:* Bärentatzen in schwarz klingen gut.

*Griffe:* Eines der genannten Beispiele. Überlege nur schwarz oder auch gelb?
*
Barends: *Waren gelbe Roox dabei. Ist aber nicht so mein Fall. Da ich selbst zweifele und sie nicht wirklich brauche, lass ich sie dann auch weg.

*Decals:* Blackwalls. Finde ich auch gut. Habe bei tomasisus mal schwarz-weiß angefragt aber das lässt sich noch korrigieren. Denke noch darauf rum.


@tofu1000

Vielleicht hab ich ein Problem mit meiner Farbwahrnehmung aber ich seh in live wirklich keinen erkennbaren Unterschied zwischen Rahmen und Gabel.

"touch to much" kann sein aber das Bike geht eh farblich in die Richtung sehr aufällig. Deswegen darfs auch mehr auffallen. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (28. Juli 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> *Griffe:* Eines der genannten Beispiele. Überlege nur schwarz oder auch gelb?



...würde ich an Deiner Stelle einfach mal ausprobieren, wobei die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die schon existierenden Gelbtöne immer recht schwer zu treffen sind. Und es schaut halt wirklich nur richtig gut aus, wenn es wirklich passt. Bei Onza kannst Du Dich mal nach den neueren "Ulés" umschauen, die gibt es in Gelb öfter mal in England. Auch Oury macht glaube ich gelbe Griffe. Letztere sind aber ohne Bastelei nicht sonderlich kompatibel mit Grip Shift. Die Onzas wiederum sind sehr dünn und nicht immer für große Männerpranken geeignet. 

Ich tendiere aber eher zu schwarzen Griffen, wenn es denn mein Rad wäre. Rahmen und Gabel in diesem schönen Gelb, das reicht eigentlich, zumal das Cockpit ja auch schön schwarz ist und schwarze Griffe zumindest in keinem Falle negativ auffallen würden. Die GT Kraton Grips funktionieren bei mir allerbestens mit Grip Shift (haben exakt die gleiche Dicke), sind aber leider inzwischen richtig schwer zu bekommen. In UK und auch US gibt es aber immer mal schwarze GT Grips neuerer Baujahre, vor allem auch sehr günstig für nur eine handvoll Dollar.

Lässt Du die Bremsen dran und tunkst Du die auch noch in tiefes schwarz? 
Decals in komplett schwarz stelle ich mir gerade richtig schick vor, also ganz ohne weiß.


----------



## Sascha123 (28. Juli 2009)

Die Argumente sind überzeugend. Werde die Tage nach schwarzen Griffen fahnden.



zaskar-le schrieb:


> ..
> Lässt Du die Bremsen dran und tunkst Du die auch noch in tiefes schwarz?



AAAhhhhhh

Ja, jetzt denke ich auch gerade darüber nach. Na ja, das muss jetzt noch etwas warten. Sonsts werde ich von meiner besseren Hälfte noch gelyncht.

Da denkt man, es passt halbwegs und dann kann man wieder anfangen zu korrigieren.  Stimmt ja alles. Leider! Dann muss das andere GT noch warten, kann ja eh noch nicht damit fahren.

Gute Nacht.
Sascha


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2009)

Sascha, wenn Du Bärentatzen dranbauen willst, schau mal nach Wellgo LU-939, sind mit rund 260 Gramm sehr leicht und ham gut Grip, und preisgünstig sind sie auch noch.


----------



## versus (29. Juli 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Heute kam auch bei mir wieder ein GROßES Paket an Aber seht selbst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wo kommt das denn auf einmal her???  welches modelljahr?


----------



## versus (29. Juli 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


>



sieht interessant aus! ich stimme tofu zu, dass man mit allzu vielen teilen derselben farbe aufpassen sollte. passen den gelbtöne denn richtig zueinander? ist auf einem foto immer schwer einzuschätzen. bei den griffen würde ich zu schwarzen ourys raten. auf die gewünschte grip-shift-länge abschneiden und gut. zu den barends hat christian alles gesagt.

weiter so 

@deep star: schön ein weiteres rey in unseren reihen zu sehen. das würde mich schon auch noch jucken...


----------



## Sascha123 (30. Juli 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sieht interessant aus! ich stimme tofu zu, dass man mit allzu vielen teilen derselben farbe aufpassen sollte. passen den gelbtöne denn richtig zueinander? ist auf einem foto immer schwer einzuschätzen. bei den griffen würde ich zu schwarzen ourys raten. auf die gewünschte grip-shift-länge abschneiden und gut. zu den barends hat christian alles gesagt.



Danke für die Hinweise!

Die Gabel passt wirklich perfekt zum Rahmen. Weder meine Partnerin, noch Gäste konnten einen Unterschied erkennen. Es kann sein, dass der Rahmen geringfügig heller ist aber das fällt definitiv nicht auf.

Jetzt kann ich mit der Suche der Komponenten beginnen und Tom wird mir  nach seinem Urlaub bestimmgt gute Decals machen.


----------



## Kruko (30. Juli 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wo kommt das denn auf einmal her???  welches modelljahr?



Ist ein 2008'er Marathon 1.0. Vor dem stand ich schon auf der Ifma in Köln und war sehr angetan

So wird der XCR ein wenig geschont. 

Bisher läuft das Rad sehr gut und wird erstmal ohne Veränderungen so gefahren. Einzig die Zugverlegung ist eine Zumutung gewesen Wie kann man Züge mit Kabelbindern so verlegen, dass diese am Rahmen scheuern. Aber ich war ja vorgewarnt.






Ist ein Bild aus MTBR. Dort hat die hintere Bremsleitung den Hauptrahmen durchgeschäuert


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. August 2009)

Gestern nach Hause gekommen und was finde ich da



mein erstes Zaskar, und in der richtigen Größe

Noch mal Danke Raule


----------



## dr.juggles (2. August 2009)

erstes zaskar und gleich eine recht schicke farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2009)

nanu...was is denn das?




onza? xt?




starr? GT? cantis? panaracer dart? stx parallax? 




GT Karakoram Elite 




mit Groove Tube!




schöner sattel...




schöner antrieb...








bis auf die reifen würd ich vom originalzustand sprechen
nur sind beide shifter im arsch...
hat wer 3/8-fach shifter für ne 737er xt sti über? biiitte...

trotzdem ein geiles rad!


----------



## gtbiker (6. August 2009)

Sieht super aus! 
Der Alex wird vernünftig....
Viel Erfolg für die Shifter!
Und dann mit dem Karakorum EBM?
Gruß


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. August 2009)

Nettes Karakoram, aber zeig mal genau wo der Zug des Umwerfers an sattelrohr langgeht. Irgentwie fehlt da was.

Nur nett, weil ich die Lackierung für ein GT langweilig finde, ist aber ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Und dann mit dem Karakorum EBM?
> Gruß



nix ebm. damit wird um jena geheizt!



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Nettes Karakoram, aber zeig mal genau wo der Zug des Umwerfers an sattelrohr langgeht. Irgentwie fehlt da was.
> 
> Nur nett, weil ich die Lackierung für ein GT langweilig finde, ist aber ja Geschmackssache.



ich finds bombig. und ein rotes fahrrad wollt ich irgendwie schon immer mal
das is quasi mein jugendtraum, den ich mir in meiner jugend, die kaum vorbei is, nie erträumt hätte.


----------



## flensburger (6. August 2009)

nur sind beide shifter im arsch...

@ aggressor 2: wie äußert sich das mit den Shiftern? Drückst Du ins "Leere" ?

gruß flensburger


----------



## aggressor2 (7. August 2009)

flensburger schrieb:


> nur sind beide shifter im arsch...
> 
> @ aggressor 2: wie äußert sich das mit den Shiftern? Drückst Du ins "Leere" ?
> 
> gruß flensburger



siehe hier: >klick<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (7. August 2009)

Da habe ich seit letzten Sonntag aus lauter Vorfreude feuchte Finger und was finde ich gestern nach der Arbeit? Die rote Karte der Post: will heißen bitte schlafen Sie noch eine Nacht darüber. 




Alle gestrigen Versuche die Prozesskette der Post zu unterbrechen scheitern, aber heute bekomme ich endlich meine Instruktionen für das Wochenende: 




Und darin verbirgt sich dieses Schätzchen: 




Ich bin dann mal in der Werkstatt 

Update:
Auf die Schnelle Laufräder und Gabel zusammengesteckt: 




Gabel undgetravelt: 




Der Plan ist daraus ein Tourenfully mit Scheibenbremse aufzubauen, ich schwanke noch zwischen zeitgemäßem und modernem Aufbau.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. August 2009)

Na mit der Gabel wird das nichts mit den zeitgemäß
Die Phaon passt aber bestens ins LTS, hatte ich auch drin. Wurde aber durch eine Axel ersetzt, da die Phaon für ein anderes Projekt bestimmt ist.


----------



## SpeedyR (7. August 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Der Plan ist daraus ein* Tourenfully* mit Scheibenbremse aufzubauen, ich schwanke noch zwischen zeitgemäßem und modernem Aufbau.



Mit dem Sitzrohrwinkel?


----------



## goegolo (7. August 2009)

Der Sitzrohrwinkel ist unproblematisch, beim Umwerfer muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen. Wie vermutet gibt es keine Bowdenzugführung, mit einer V-Brake Umlenkrolle oder gekürzten Pipe am Sitzrohranschlag müßte es eigentlich gut funktionieren... 

@GT-Sassy: Joar, die Phaon steht hier herum und passt eigentlich ganz gut da rein 

@Alle: Gibt es Empfehlungen zu einem der Scheibenbremsadater oder hat wer noch einen zu liegen? 

A2Z - wird ohne Bohrung verschraubt, damit reversibel, Optik mittelprächtig
Bedt -  schönes Frästeil, erfordert zwei Bohrungen am Ausfallende
Point/IBS - Abstützung am Cantisockel, Befestigung über Schnellspanner und Bohrung


----------



## divergent! (8. August 2009)

ich hab den a2z dran. macht bisher keine probleme. wenn du den in deinem falle polieren lässt fällt der sicher kaum auf. der betd ist sicher schick aber löcher möchte ich nicht bohren. das mit der abstützung wär auch ne variante...ist mir optisch aber nix.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. August 2009)

Alex, verdammt schickes Karakoram! Da hat sich die Geduld ja vollends gelohnt! Gefällt mir mal richtig gut! 

@ goegolo: Ich glaube mich zu entsinnen, dass der Betd-Adapter für den Hinterbau gedacht war, der bereits zumindest eine Bohrung besaß - also wohl eher die jüngeren Baujahre mit Aluwippe, aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest. Hier ein Foto, welches ich mir von janikulus "ausgeliehen" habe (hoffe das ist ok?): Die obere Bohrung





Den a2z hat meines Wissens auch davidbelize am LTS gefahren und hatte nix dran auszuzsetzen - außer dass er die Bremse bei Radausbau demontieren musste (?). 
Point kenn ich nicht.
Ansonsten scheint die Phaon ja ganz passabel zu passen - aber mit Steuersatz und Vorbau etc. fehlen dir ja mindestens noch 5cm


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> ... hat wer noch einen zu liegen?



Ich habe einen A2Z liegen, bei Interesse PN an mich


----------



## goegolo (8. August 2009)

@tofu1000: Bei Betd gibt es zwei Adapter: 









Der erste ist der von Dir gezeigte, der zweite schaut so aus als passe er auch bei der älteren Schwinge. Löcher möchte ich aufgrund des guten Erhaltungszustande eigentlich keine bohren...

@divergent!: Hört sich gut an, ein paar Detailbilder hast du nicht zufällig parat? 

@TigersClaw: Subba, Du hast PN


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @tofu1000: Bei Betd gibt es zwei Adapter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passen beide nicht an Deinen Rahmen. Der erste ist eine Selfmade-Lösung. Der zweite (hier schwarz) ist die gleich Ausführung wie bei Tofu1000. Wenn Du nicht Bohren willst, so bleibt nur die A2Z-Lösung. Den A2Z hätte ich auch über.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. August 2009)

@steve: danke für die blumen
aber bevor ich das nächste mal mit dem teil fahre schmeiß ich diesen elenden vorderreifen runter...
sowas verhärtetes hab ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. August 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @divergent!: Hört sich gut an, ein paar Detailbilder hast du nicht zufällig parat?



doch hab ich ganz zufällig da ich mein rad hier neben mir hab wegens bremsendemontage
mein blitz geht aber nicht deshalb sind sie etwas dunkel. hoffe du erkennst trotzdem was


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (9. August 2009)

nach langer Zeit auch aus meiner Ecke mal wieder was neues zu melden. Soeben aus dem sonnigen Kalifornien eingetroffen:































Und nun am Stück:






Der Vorbesitzer:






Andere Seite:
























Bessere Bilder gibts demnächst noch.


----------



## divergent! (9. August 2009)

cool damit kann mans bergrunter sicher krachen lassen....oder willst du es schonen wegen prominenten vorbesitzer?


----------



## Janikulus (9. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> cool damit kann mans bergrunter sicher krachen lassen....oder willst du es schonen wegen prominenten vorbesitzer?



och, in seine Sammlung passt das ganz gut rein:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/4352

 sehr schön das blaue DHI!


----------



## divergent! (10. August 2009)

das ist nicht ernsthaft seine sammlung

wenn ja .....du hastn knall


----------



## Kruko (10. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das ist nicht ernsthaft seine sammlung
> 
> wenn ja .....du hastn knall



Nur so kommt man in die Biker-Bravo


----------



## divergent! (10. August 2009)

wow respekt...und 90% davon fahrbereit...sehr cool.

wenn er mal was loswerden will..............


----------



## scapin-biker (10. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das ist nicht ernsthaft seine sammlung
> 
> wenn ja .....du hastn knall


Dieser Aussage kann ich nur zustimmen
Wie lautet der Spruch: GT ist ne Sucht


----------



## monacofranze (15. August 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Da habe ich seit letzten Sonntag aus lauter Vorfreude feuchte Finger und was finde ich gestern nach der Arbeit? Die rote Karte der Post: will heißen bitte schlafen Sie noch eine Nacht darüber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 schön wie so ein lts rumkommt, letztes jahr noch in münchen, nun wieder nahe seiner heimat....ein freund hatte des mal ( oder wer hätte sonst den royal racing aufkleber am sitzrohr erkannt  ?)
aber tourenfully??? das ist ein lts DH, also ein kleineres blatt als 32 kannst du knicken, selbst mit 32er blatt schleift fast die kette an der kettenstrebe....aber dennoch einfach ein schöner rahmen , viel spass daran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (15. August 2009)

monacofranze schrieb:


> schön wie so ein lts rumkommt, letztes jahr noch in münchen, nun wieder nahe seiner heimat....ein freund hatte des mal ( oder wer hätte sonst den royal racing aufkleber am sitzrohr erkannt  ?)
> aber tourenfully??? das ist ein lts DH, also ein kleineres blatt als 32 kannst du knicken, selbst mit 32er blatt schleift fast die kette an der kettenstrebe....aber dennoch einfach ein schöner rahmen , viel spass daran



Joar, der hat den Aufkleber . Das mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt habe ich überhaupt nicht bedacht, hier an der Küste reichen ja prinzipiell auch zwei Blätter aber in den Bergen wird das problematisch  Vielleicht kann ich einen gebogenen unteren Schwingenteil auftreibe, sofern diese die gleichen Maße haben...


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2009)

Hi,

ist das ein LTS DH (Downhill) oder DS (DualSports), da ist ein Unterschied. beim DS kannst Du locker vorn 3-fach fahren.


----------



## goegolo (15. August 2009)

Bin fast am überlegen, ob ich noch einmal das Modell wechsle. Scheibenbremsadapter, neue Gabelbrücke und ggf. Schwingenwechsel sind mir zu viele Kompromisse .


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2009)

hast du nicht ne kurbel da die du probeweise einfach montierst?

dann weißt du was geht und musst dich nicht verrückt machen lassen.


----------



## monacofranze (15. August 2009)

wieso verrückt machen? ich saß genau auf diesem rahmen schon drauf (mit 32er blatt das grad so passte)...und du?


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2009)

monacofranze schrieb:


> wieso verrückt machen? ich saß genau auf diesem rahmen schon drauf (mit 32er blatt das grad so passte)...und du?




sitze grad vorm rechner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (15. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hast du nicht ne kurbel da die du probeweise einfach montierst?
> 
> dann weißt du was geht und musst dich nicht verrückt machen lassen.



Die habe ich vorhin rangehalten, das kleine Blatt liegt definitv unterhalb der Strebe. Hinterher ist man(n) immer schlauer


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2009)

versuch macht klug. das heißt jetzt in deinem fall konkret?machbar oder doch nicht


----------



## monacofranze (15. August 2009)

evtl mal weniger zeit vorm rechner verbringen...dann könnte sich deine frage von selber beantworten  -> nicht machbar...


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2009)

was hat das jetzt mit dem rechner zu tun? egal. nicht machbar reicht als antwort. 

dann muss scheinbar ein anderer rahmen her....ärgerlich...oder 2-gach fahren und hinten dann die sram 10-fach mit 36 zähnen drauf.


----------



## goegolo (15. August 2009)

Fürs erste probiere ich 2x9. Ein inverses XTR m951 Schaltwerk ist bereits unterwegs, einen Downswing Umwerfer funktioniert mit kleiner Umlenkung vom oberen Zuganschlag. Das wird auf jeden Fall ein schräger Hobel


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2009)

mit 2-fach kommt man auch überall hoch. ich bin 29-42 und 11-32 gefahren. das passte. denk mal wenn du ein 32er vorne und hinten ein 34er hast passt das schon


----------



## SpeedyR (15. August 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist das ein LTS DH (Downhill) oder DS (DualSports), da ist ein Unterschied. beim DS kannst Du locker vorn 3-fach fahren.



Das ist ein LTS DH.Also für die schnelle Linie bergab von A nach B.Wenn man es als Tourenfully dem Einsatzzweck entfremdet,dürfte man ein angenehmes Chopperfeeling fast auf Hinterrad sitzend erleben 

Hier das LTS DS zum vergleich






Speziell das Sattelrohr ist eher gebogen.Beim DH ist es "geknickt" .Der knick war notwendig,damit das Hinterrad genug Platz druch den grösseren Federweg hatte.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2009)

Jetzt wo Du das schreibst sehe ich das auch. Ist ja auch logisch mit den stärkeren Knick.
Man lehrnt nie aus


----------



## goegolo (15. August 2009)

Na, also so stark wie beim DS ist der Knick meines Erachtens nicht. Ich habe da heute nochmal ein paar Teile für eine Sitzprobe zusammen gesteckt und finde die Sitzposition auch mit dem 140er Vorbau bereits sehr komfortabel. Vom Hinterrad ist da an der Kimme eigentlich nichts zu spüren 






Mit einem 32er Kettenblatt schauts übrigens so aus. 










Ein 28er oder 29er KB dürfte da auch möglich sein


----------



## divergent! (16. August 2009)

wenn du ne 4 arm kurbel dranbauen würdest wäre sowas praktisch:

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=6054&page=31

extralite octaramp gara!

siehe auch auf extralite.com

damit hast du ne sehr leichte 2-fach kombi die evtl sogar passen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (16. August 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ein 28er oder 29er KB dürfte da auch möglich sein



Lasse mal den Hinterbau ein paar cm einfedern.Die Kette kommt unweigerlich in Kontakt mit der Kettenstrebe.Das wird so auf Dauer nicht funktionieren.Abgesehn davon wirds arg klappern.


----------



## monacofranze (16. August 2009)

sag ich doch...


----------



## cleiende (23. August 2009)

Und das kam im Urlaub in unserer überaus zuverlässigen und diskreten Poststelle daumen an:









Zustand der Decals eher "fertig"









Was die Gabel mit "Response" zu tun hat habe ich nie begriffen. Okay, Direktheit ist auch eine Antwort...





*Zustand:*

Vorderes Metallstück (Einleitung der drei Züge) im Groove Tube fehlt, da hat irgendeiner ne Öse reingebraten
Lack wellt sich unterm Oberrohr
Scheint aber der damalige DuPont Lack zu sein
Farbsprenkel habe ich abgekratzt
Steuersatz ist okay und muss nochmal saubergemacht werden

Was noch gemacht wird bevor ich ihn erstmal einlagere

Fluid Film
Ablaufbohrung ins Tretlager
Schraube in selbiges


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2009)

der rahmen ist so heiß der schwitzt sogar

willst du den rahmen so fahren oder erstmal richtig restaurieren?

denke mal richtig fit gemacht und der ist ein schmuckstück


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. August 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und das kam im Urlaub in unserer überaus zuverlässigen und diskreten Poststelle daumen an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cleiende.....from what I remember the "Response" forks were actual the Tange "Big Fork" that were spec'd by Diamond Back.   Felzno the eBay.com decal seller may have the Richter 8.0 decals.  You should send Paul an email at [email protected] and check.


----------



## cleiende (23. August 2009)

Thanks for the hint.
With respect to the fork I was more joking about the responsiveness of it - it is in mild words rather direct...

By the way, there was a discussion abut the frame: Is it a 1994 Richter or not - your opinion?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (23. August 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Thanks for the hint.
> With respect to the fork I was more joking about the responsiveness of it - it is in mild words rather direct...
> 
> By the way, there was a discussion abut the frame: Is it a 1994 Richter or not - your opinion?



Definitely 1993!  Was no Richter 8.0 in the 1994 line.
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1993-2.pdf
See page 20


----------



## mountymaus (24. August 2009)

Hurra, heute ist es angekommen. Leider nicht mehr zum Treffen aber unsere erste Ausfahrt haben wir auch schon gemacht...

Der Lieferant hat ganz schön dumm geschaut, als ich sein LKW geknipst habe...






Soo, ein ganz schön großer Karton...






Was da wohl drin ist??? (Ein GT natürlich)






Immer noch nicht wirklich zu erkennen...






Fertig aufgebaut!!! Vielen Dank an gt-heini... ich finde es echt gelungen...






Nur noch ausprobieren... eher Feierabend machen und ab aufs Rad...






AUA... Schei§§ Dornen!! Naja, ein Nightride bringt auch nicht nur Spaß, hoffentlich stecken da nicht noch ein paar Spitzen drin...


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2009)

Ein Force? Genial  ... Und was schenkst Du Heini im Gegenzug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (24. August 2009)

May the FORCE be with you


----------



## mountymaus (25. August 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ein Force? Genial  ... Und was schenkst Du Heini im Gegenzug?



Er hat dafür ja schon das GT Marathon bekommen... 



SpeedyR schrieb:


> May the FORCE be with you



THX!!!


----------



## SpeedyR (25. August 2009)

Was haben wir denn da...





Garantiert brudaal!

Ps: Die Rothaus Kiste muss ich noch unbedingt die woche austauschen


----------



## Kruko (25. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Die Rothaus Kiste muss ich noch unbedingt die woche austauschen



Stimmt 

Bei uns ist die Kiste auch wieder fällig


----------



## Stemmel (25. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ps: Die Rothaus Kiste muss ich noch unbedingt die woche austauschen



Für kommendes WE???? leeeegggaaaa.... 


Wir sind sparsam: die zwei Flaschen, die wir von der Pumapxxxx wieder mitgenommen haben, sind immer noch da.  Volker! Du hast uns gefehlt, Deine Liebste hätte sie uns sicher gerne abgenommen!


----------



## mountymaus (25. August 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Was haben wir denn da...



Na, was ist da wohl drin??? Neues GT-Geröööhhrr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (25. August 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Nur noch ausprobieren... eher Feierabend machen und ab aufs Rad...



Gut schaut's aus!


----------



## mountymaus (25. August 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Gut schaut's aus!



Danke, die erste Tour hat auch echt viel Spaß gemacht 
Ich konnte gestern echt nicht bis zum Feierabend warten und habe dann Stunden abgefeiert, ich musste auf das Rad...
Meine Kollegen haben langsam Verständnis für mein Hobby


----------



## divergent! (25. August 2009)

ich hab mal ne rein technische frage. bei den rahmen ist doch die kurbel quasi in der schwinge integriert. wenn ich jetzt im stehen fahre und das rad federt ein..wie federt das dann genau? die beine müssten dann ja automatisch mit der schwinge federn...oder..kann mir das immer nicht so recht vorstellen wie das mit den antriebsschwingen geht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. August 2009)

Tja, das sind die Geheimnisse des i-Drive
So nun mal richtig, die Kurbel ist im Prinzip in der Schwinge beweglich gelagert und mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden (über den Dogbone).
Somit ist die Kurbel von den Antriebeinfüßen befreit. Funktioniert ausgezeichnet, hat aber einen leichten Gewichtsnachteil. Dafür aber einen sehr guten Schwerpunkt.
Vielleicht erklärt Dir ja dieses Bild die Funktion:


----------



## gtbiker (25. August 2009)

mountymaus: Das Force ist ne Wucht! 
Wünsch dir viel viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Janikulus (25. August 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hurra, heute ist es angekommen.



sehr schön! Gratuliere!

Ist das Originalausstattung?


----------



## mountymaus (25. August 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> sehr schön! Gratuliere!
> 
> Ist das Originalausstattung?




Das Rad ist bis auf den Sattel original. Es ist eine komplette SLX außer die Naben, diese sind "nur" Deore. Die Bremse ist eine Avid Juicy 3.


----------



## SpeedyR (25. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne rein technische frage. bei den rahmen ist doch die kurbel quasi in der schwinge integriert. wenn ich jetzt im stehen fahre und das rad federt ein..wie federt das dann genau? die beine müssten dann ja automatisch mit der schwinge federn...oder..kann mir das immer nicht so recht vorstellen wie das mit den antriebsschwingen geht.



Nein nicht ganz.Das Innenlagergehäuse ist eine eigenständige Einheit welche an die Schwinge angeflanscht wird.

Das Innenlagergehäuse wiederrum ist am Hauptrahmen abgestützt (dieser Bügel=Dogbone)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4AVEiTWxI8"]YouTube - GT Idrive Demonstration[/ame]
(gut erklärt,in english)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dYlQYJTbVs&feature=related"]YouTube - GT i-DRIVE TECH demonstration[/ame]
(ton kan man sich sparen)

Beim treten erzeugt man normalerweise einen "Kettenzug",welchen man als Antriebseinfluss bezeichnen kann.

Da sich das Innenlagergehäuse aber am Hauptrahmen abstützt,wirkt es auf den ersten 1-2cm beim treten dem Kettenzug (Antriebseinfluss) entgegen in dem es ausgleichend "streckt".

Somit wird der Antriebseinfluss auf ein minimum reduziert.An sich genial.Aber auch simpel.

Andere Systeme  zb "VPP" beim Santa Cruz,Intense ,oder MAESTRO beim Gaint arbeiten ähnlich indem sie den Kettenzug minimieren.


----------



## divergent! (25. August 2009)

aaahh danke für die erklärngen. das system ist nicht schlecht. kenne nur die alten schwingen wie beim trek y. da war ja alles drin. interessantes system...müsste man sicher mal erfahren ob es praktikabel wär. der rahmen an sich gefällt mir.


----------



## moitrich (2. September 2009)

Das NOS-Paket heute vom Zoll abgeholt:




Alle 3 sind im Paket:




2x Alu, 1x so halb/halb:







Alu Nr.1
Zaskar LE in 16"




Alu Nr.1 und Nr.2 
Nr.2 ist ein Zaskar LE in 14,5"







Und hier der Plastik-Bomber:










Zum Schluss alle 3 gemeinsam:







Das STS wird zum Großteil mit den Komponenten meines LTS aufgebaut.
Aus einem Zassi wird ein SS.
Welchen ich aufbaue entscheide ich davon welcher übrig bleibt.
Denn einer wird ende des Jahres zum Verkauf angeboten.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (2. September 2009)

kannst du mir den postboten auch mal vorbeischicken


----------



## gtbiker (2. September 2009)

ich kipp hier grad vom Stuhl....ähm,mir bleibt nix zu sagen. Punkt.


----------



## divergent! (2. September 2009)

was hatn der zoll bzw du dem zollmann eigentlich gesagt?


----------



## Beaufighter (2. September 2009)

Wow, ich bin eigentlich kein(e) Freund(in) von Plastikrahmen, aber das STS finde ich mal sehr sehr schick. Viel Spass beim Aufbau!


----------



## Davidbelize (2. September 2009)

nenne deine quelle....................


----------



## moitrich (2. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nenne deine quelle....................



Mehr hat er nicht, leider.


----------



## divergent! (2. September 2009)

das nächste mal gibst du einfach die tracking nummer durch............


----------



## Sascha123 (2. September 2009)

Hab ich was verpasst

Beginnen jetzt auch noch nach den Glühbirnen die GT-Hamsterkäufe? 

Schöne Rahmen


----------



## Al-Capone (2. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nenne deine quelle....................


 
Hong Kong denke ich mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (2. September 2009)

Das Paket kommt aus Fern-Ost 

Freut mich, dass da endlich mal jmd. zugeschlagen hat!

Da bekommt "Triple Trinangle" eine ganz neue Bedeutung 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.

Gesetz dem Fall der 14.5er wird "übrig" bleiben... Ich melde mal Interesse an.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. September 2009)

Wo liegt MUC nochmal?

Gratuliere!!  
Nach ca. 12 Jahren noch 3 Rahmen auf einmal in Neu zu bekommen.....Top!!!!


----------



## dr.juggles (2. September 2009)

tiensy ... hatte der hongkong trader nicht damals nur den 14,5"? wo hat der den 16" noch aus dem ärmel geschüttelt?
günstig war der rahmen damals schon.

schöne 3faltiGkeiT


----------



## Tiensy (2. September 2009)

Omitofo Daniel San 

Ich hab jetzt mal geschätzt, dass das Paket aus HK kommt. Bzgl. des 16er Zaskar's hab ich keine Ahnung.

STS und 14.5er kommen mir bekannt vor.

Allerdings scheint die HP von HK dann nicht sehr gut aktualisiert zu sein... Die Rahmen werden hier nach wie vor gelistet: http://www.hkbicycle.com.hk/index.php?lang=eng&pg=product&mcid=82&bid=

Wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## moitrich (2. September 2009)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Omitofo Daniel San
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal geschätzt, dass das Paket aus HK kommt. Bzgl. des 16er Zaskar's hab ich keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...




Richtig geschätzt, das Paket kam aus HK.

Hier mal die ganze Geschichte:
Hab vor etwa 2 Monaten die Seite entdeckt und nach ewigen hin und her ist dann vor einem Monat der erste STS DS bei mir angekommen.
Damals war der Zassi nicht auffindbar, daher blieb es bei dem einen Rahmen.
Nach weiterem Kontakt hat der gute Mann sein Lager durchsucht und einen weiteren STS DS und einen Zassi in 14,5" gefunden.
Kurz bevor die beiden Rahmen losgeschickt wurden hat der Verkäufer sich germeldet mit der Nachricht, dass ein 16" Zassi ebenfalls verfügbar sei.
Laut seiner Bestandliste hat er aber definitiv kein Zassi und kein STS mehr.

Was noch sicher da ist, ist der Lobo (ob 1 oder mehrere weiß ich nicht).
Was mit dem XCR und dem LTS DH ist, habe ich nicht gefragt.

Mich wundert nur ein wenig, dass einige von euch diese Quelle kennen und doch nicht seinen Bestand gekauft haben, schlißlich waren die Preise sehr attraktiv.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Al-Capone (2. September 2009)

Hi,
welche Größe haben denn die STS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (2. September 2009)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Hi,
> welche Größe haben denn die STS?



Sind beide 16", große Rahmen scheinen in Fernost nicht gefragt zu sein.


----------



## Al-Capone (2. September 2009)

Da bin ich beruhigt das es kein 18" ist
Kann ich heute Nacht ruhig schlafen.


----------



## dr.juggles (2. September 2009)

hi moitrich...schön dass alles so reibungslos geklappt hat.

tiensy und ich hätten damals schon zugeschlagen wenn er ein 14,5" und ein 16" gehabt hätte. damals war halt nur das kleine verfügbar.

mfg


----------



## Tiensy (2. September 2009)

Hi Alex,

an dem 14.5er hatte ich bereits recht früh Interesse. Allerdings gab es ja auch über Ebay und Co. "genügend" 14.5er. NOS wäre natürlich fein gewesen, auf der anderen Seite brauch ich da aber auch erstmal ne ordentliche Menge Überwindung NOS Rahmen entsprechend aufzubauen und zu fahren... Naja, hab es dann sein lassen.

Alle anderen Rahmen bis auf den Lobo 1000 DH waren uninteressant.

Hast demnach also 2 mal Zaskar, 2 STS DS und 1 LTS  Ja, das deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen... Der Trend geht doch deutlich in Richtung fünft Rad


----------



## Sascha123 (2. September 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur ein wenig, dass einige von euch diese Quelle kennen und doch nicht seinen Bestand gekauft haben, schlißlich waren die Preise sehr attraktiv.



Das mit den Preisen stimmt! 

1. Aber wenn es in Hong Kong Probleme gibt, wars das dann wohl auch. 
2. Wird dort mittlereweile alles z. T. perfekt gefälscht und viele haben begründete Bedenken.

Aber in deinem Falle lief ja alles blendend!


----------



## moitrich (2. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hi moitrich...schön dass alles so reibungslos geklappt hat.
> 
> tiensy und ich hätten damals schon zugeschlagen wenn er ein 14,5" und ein 16" gehabt hätte. damals war halt nur das kleine verfügbar.
> 
> mfg



OK, ist nachvollziehbar aber wollte keiner von euch das STS oder den LOBO?
Ich weiß noch wie aufgeregt ich an dem Abend war als ich das STS auf der HP entdeckt habe, ich hab fast kein Auge zubekommen die Nacht.


----------



## Al-Capone (2. September 2009)

moitrich schrieb:


> OK, ist nachvollziehbar aber wollte keiner von euch das STS oder den LOBO?
> Ich weiß noch wie aufgeregt ich an dem Abend war als ich das STS auf der HP entdeckt habe, ich hab fast kein Auge zubekommen die Nacht.


 

Ich wollte,aber alles zu klein.Muß 18" haben.


----------



## dr.juggles (2. September 2009)

...und ich bin strictly zaskar freak 
ok bei einem nos 95er oder 96er LTS würde ich noch schwach werden


----------



## Al-Capone (2. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ok bei einem nos 95er oder 96er LTS würde ich noch schwach werden


 
Ich auch!


----------



## tofu1000 (2. September 2009)

Ich habe ja noch die leise Hoffnung, dass der Wolf nächstes Jahr noch im Laden liegt, denn wir sparen inzwischen schon, um dann Freunde in HK zu besuchen. Denn befreundeten Herrn in HK habe ich auch schon auf Fahrräder dieser Art angesetzt... Das Lobo dürfte ich dann sogar offiziell kaufen! 
Aber Glückwunsch, das ist echt ein irres Paket!
Vom STS DS würden mich die genauen Maße sowie das Gewicht interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Syborg (2. September 2009)

Ja ist den heut schon Weihnachten und das im September 

Tolles Paket hast du da bekommen


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (4. September 2009)

So, hier läuft's ja richtig rund! Ich meine gerade drei Bikes an einem Tag hab ich eigentlich noch nie geschafft, hier tröpfeln sie eher rein. So z.B. am Montag, direkt aus Hawaii eingeflogen:





na dann legen wir mal los:









Stunden später





kleine Spielsachen vs. grosse Spielsachen:





und fertig: GT Ricochet 1987, Zustand: fast wie neu!





mehr Bilder hat's in meinem Album


----------



## tofu1000 (5. September 2009)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> ...am Montag, direkt aus Hawaii eingeflogen:
> 
> und fertig: GT Ricochet 1987, Zustand: fast wie neu!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! Damit musst du doch eigentlich mal beim Hamburger "Rey-Trial-Dreigestirn" vorbeischauen!


----------



## korat (5. September 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Damit musst du doch eigentlich mal beim Hamburger "Rey-Trial-Dreigestirn" vorbeischauen!



schau mal in seine galerie: da gibts noch ganz andere 

auch meinen glückwunsch, ich finde es absolut hinreißend!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. September 2009)

Hallo!

Heute hab ich das hier dem Postboten schon beim Beladen seines Fahrzeugs entrissen:







Drin war das hier:






.........................................allerdings gibts natürlich wieder was zu meckern!

Und zwar das hier:






Anfangs hab ich wirklich überlegt ob es zurückgeht. Abgesehen von den kleinen Verarbeitungsmängeln bzgl. der Lackierung/Oberflächen wurde der Rahmen ja mit 1280g angegeben. Geglaubt hab ich das zwar eh nicht, aber das es schmalzige 1566 g werden ist schon heftig für einen Plastikrahmen. Und das ohne jegliche Anbauteile (außer Cableguide). Mit den intgegrierten Innenlagern sind es dann schon über 1600g! Und das für nen M Carbon Rahmen.

Letztlich werd ich ihn aber doch behalten, die Lackierung ist sooooooo schön. Mein 9,5 kg Bike wird es aber sicher nicht werden.

Hier nochmal das weiße Team Xizang in 18" zum Vergleich:






So, jetzt freu ich mich aber aufs Schrauben!

Weil das Ding so schwer ist wird auch nix Leichtes neu gekauft, es kommen jetzt die Reba, WCS Lenker etc. dran. Nur die Kurbel wird ne KCNC oder E-Bones.

VG
Peter


----------



## Radical_53 (10. September 2009)

Schick ist er 

Aber wieso soll das mit 9,5kg nichts werden? Unter 8 wäre jetzt übel geworden bei dem Rahmen, aber unter 9 sollte an sich gar kein Thema sein!


----------



## gtbiker (10. September 2009)

Hui Peter, Glückwunsch zum Rahmen! 
Das Gewicht ist natürlich ärgerlich....aber unter 9,5kg ist trotzdem kein Thema. Wird bestimmt eine herrliche Fahrmaschine


----------



## SpeedyR (10. September 2009)

Sehr geiles Zassi Peter!Die Lackierung bleibt einfach unerreicht.

Gewicht hin oder her.Mit dem Zaskar Carbon hast du etwas besonderes (und rares)-und das ist was anderes wie der 0815 Modellbau mit Aufklebern von Scott,No Saint,Cube ect.,
von dem mittlerweile zu genüge bei uns fahren.

Aufbauen.Radfahren.Spass haben


----------



## oldman (10. September 2009)

Peter,

das mit dem Gewicht hatten wir doch schon mal.... wie hies das Teil? Achja, Anniversary nochwas....
Mach Dir nichts draus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. September 2009)

puh das mit dem gewicht ist ärgerlich. zumal der rahmen ja auch nicht gerade günstig ist. wenns dir primär nicht ums gewicht geht dann würde ich den rahmen behalten. wenn ich den hätte ginge er zurück. fast 350gr mehr kann man nicht mehr auf fertigungstoleranz schieben. den müssten die bei mir solange austauschen bis er entweder das versprochene gewicht hat oder leichter wär.

schön ist er trotzdem.


----------



## Stemmel (10. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Peter! 
Hoffe, Deiner Schulter geht es wieder besser, so dass es bald bewegt werden kann!


----------



## tofu1000 (10. September 2009)

Oh, Peter, das ist echt mal wieder eine Augenweide! Fühle dich hiermit nochmal an den Aufbauthread erinnert!  Und das Gewicht - schiet dropp!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also der Schulter geht es besser. War heute wieder mal Radeln...natürlich gleich wieder am ZR 1.0 ne Speiche gerissen und bis jetzt unterwegs gewesen.

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Zuerst war ich schon a bisserl verärgert wegen dem Gewicht, aber jetzt ists mir schon wurscht. Das Ding sieht einfach geil aus und wird wirklich was besonderes bleiben. Außerdem: bei stolzen 88kg Lebendgewicht brauch ich ja gar nicht am Rahmen rumzumotzen!. Und halten wird er bestimmt.

Demnächst mehr im Aufbauthread.

VG
Peter


----------



## mountymaus (10. September 2009)

Von mir auch noch meine Glückwünsche zu dem Rahmen... 
Ich finde auch, dass man nicht zu viel am Gewicht des Rahmens mecken sollte, sondern erst mal den eigenen Speck abtrainieren sollte.
Habe momentan leider auch zu viel auf den Rippen...


----------



## RidgeBack (11. September 2009)

Toller Rahmen, gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 
Und bedenke... das höchste (Gewichts-)Tuningpotential steckt im Fahrer selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

aber nicht jeder der mehr wiegt hat potenzial zum abnehmen.....muss ja nicht fett sein. hab bei 1,70 auch knapp 70 kilo...bin aber alles andere als fett

wenn dann jemand mit 1,90m kommt und austrainierte 85-95 kilo wiegt...wo soll der abnehmen? bei den muskeln?

bin trotzdem schon auf den aufbau gespannt


----------



## lyteka (17. September 2009)

Nach fast vier Woche warten, konnte ich endlich ein Päckchen abholen    





Was wohl drinn ist?   





Nachwuchs bei den Wölfchen....


----------



## Kruko (17. September 2009)

Hübsch, hübsch. 

Da hat sich aber einer extrem mit dem GT-Virus angesteckt

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit dem Wolf


----------



## Rennkram (17. September 2009)

Ein Paket aus dem sonnigen Kalifornien 




XCR LE Hauptrahmen NOS mit wenigen Lagerspuren.
Der Aufbau dauert sicher lange. 
Zum Glück sind viele Teile noch erhältlich. Schwierig wird der Hinterbau.
Die Schwinge werde ich wohl lackieren müssen..

Nadellager sind schon drin 

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand eine Schwinge mit Disc rumliegen?


----------



## Rennkram (17. September 2009)

Na Super... der Rahmen hat an der Dämpferaufnahme einen kleinen Riss


----------



## divergent! (17. September 2009)

ärgerlitsch. wenn du nen guten aluschweißer in der nähe hast lass ihn doch schweißen solange wie es nur ein kleiner riss ist.


----------



## Rennkram (17. September 2009)

6000er Alu schweißen? Wenn das geht?
Der Riss ist 5 mm lang. Da bräuchte er ja nur einen Punkt draufsetzen.




Der Riss ist Rot markiert. Nicht groß, aber an einer blöden Stelle...
Den Lack hab ich abgekratzt..


----------



## SpeedyR (17. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ärgerlitsch. wenn du nen guten aluschweißer in der nähe hast lass ihn doch schweißen solange wie es nur ein kleiner riss ist.



Ja,es reisst dann noch schneller 

>Der Riss sieht eher nach nem "Schlag".Vielleicht durch den Dämpfer (einseitig mal hochgeschwenkt,Dämpferfeder leicht verkantet,und schon ises passiert)
Ich würde mir vorerst keine Gedanken machen.Es ist weit vom Loch der Dämpferaufnahme.Schleife (bzw glätte) es leicht aus,und beobachte es gelegentlich.

Grüße RAfa


----------



## Rennkram (17. September 2009)

Danke, du machst mir wieder Mut 

Ja, so werde ich es machen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## divergent! (17. September 2009)

wieso reißt es dann schneller?

mein kumpel hat seine buell nach totalschaden wieder gerichtet und den rahmen wieder neu schweißen lassen, haarrisse, aufnahmen, steuerrohr usw....der fährt wieder damit seit diesem sommer und es hält.

also ich würde das schweißen lassen, verschleifen und gut...wär mir sicherer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (17. September 2009)

Du scheinst ja von allen Ahnung zu haben!
6000 Alu wurde wärmenachbehandelt (stimmts Jörg).
Ohne anschließende nachbehandlung versprödet das material drum rum und reißt dann um so schneller und doller.
Ach ja, der Bull Rahmen Deines Kumpels ist bestimmt nicht aus Alu.


----------



## Stemmel (17. September 2009)

@lyteka

erst eins, dann zwei, dann drei....


----------



## versus (17. September 2009)

das sieht nach einem klassischen xcr-problem aus: gebrochene dämpferschraube!
ist mir beim xcr auch schon 2mal passiert und die sitzdom ist an ähnlicher stelle auf etwas deformiert. da hat sich aber seit jahren nix verändert. also ist es zwar sehr ärgerlich, aber noch kein grund zur panik.

ein tipp für den aufbau:
nach den schraubenkrachern habe ich mir eine 8.8er schraube mit sehr langem schaft besorgt und das gewinde nur genauso lang nachgeschnitten, wie ich es unbedingt brauche. die schraube ist natürlich immer genau am übergang gewinde/schaft gebrochen.

disc-schwingen gab es eine weile lang in der us-bucht von "captfunhog" in nos und für schmales geld!


----------



## Rennkram (17. September 2009)

Ja, Ebay wird beobachtet 

Der Rahmen ist neu. Dem Besitzer ist er wohl mal unglücklich aus der Hand gefallen.
Eine derartige Schraube hab ich schon am XCR1000. 
Aber danke für den Tip.

Ich werde den Riss ausfeilen und beobachten.


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja von allen Ahnung zu haben!
> 6000 Alu wurde wärmenachbehandelt (stimmts Jörg).
> Ohne anschließende nachbehandlung versprödet das material drum rum und reißt dann um so schneller und doller.
> Ach ja, der Bull Rahmen Deines Kumpels ist bestimmt nicht aus Alu.





deshalb hatte ich ja gefragt.....es ist nix bull...buell!!

guckst du sowas:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJC_MmXaceQ&feature=PlayList&p=C5462054F30D882A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=33"]YouTube - Buell XB12Ss Sebring Sound[/ame]

ob die 6000er alu hat müsste man bei harley nachfragen. das teil hat nen kpl aluhauptrahmen, schwinge ebenso.


----------



## SpeedyR (18. September 2009)

Der Thread ist einfach toll


----------



## SpeedyR (18. September 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja von allen Ahnung zu haben!
> 6000 Alu wurde wärmenachbehandelt (stimmts Jörg).
> Ohne anschließende nachbehandlung versprödet das material drum rum und reißt dann um so schneller und doller.



EXAKT so schauts aus.

Ps: Ich kann mich noch gut an geschweisste STS Muffen erinnern


----------



## zaskar-le (18. September 2009)

warten...








endlich...






Der Verkäufer hat das Thema Verpackung sehr ernst genommen. 
Die letzte Schicht war übrigens Frischhaltefolie 












 Herrjeh, ist der schöööön. Das Eloxal ist noch kräftig wie am ersten Tag.






Statt der Worte hätte eigentlich auch der hier gereicht: 

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Fluffi (18. September 2009)

> nach den schraubenkrachern habe ich mir eine 8.8er schraube mit sehr langem schaft besorgt und das gewinde nur genauso lang nachgeschnitten, wie ich es unbedingt brauche. die schraube ist natürlich immer genau am übergang gewinde/schaft gebrochen.


 
Ist jetzt die nachgeschnittene Schraube gebrochen ? Wenn ja, ist klar, weil du durch das "schneiden" das Gefüge beschädigst und ´ne Sollbruchstelle einbaust.
Gibet von GT keine passenden Schaftschrauben in 10.9 ?
Wenn nicht, was hält ihr davon eine Verschleißbüchse zu drehen, diese dann auf 350-400 HV zu vergüten und mit einer 10.9 von innen zu verschrauben ? Dadurch entlastet ihr das Gewinde. Hat denn jemand ein genaues Bild vom Aufbau ? Da kann man sicherlich was machen. Man muß nur schauen wer einen an der Hand hat, der eine kleine Werkstatt hat und das machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (18. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> warten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja komisch aus beim Zoll. So sieht bei uns die Zulassungsstelle aus 

Da bin ich ehrlich froh im ländlichen Bereich zu wohnen 

Aber trotzdem! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem guten Stück. 

Wäre doch sicherlich auch etwas für Jana


----------



## zaskar-le (18. September 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem guten Stück.



Danke!



gt-heini schrieb:


> Wäre doch sicherlich auch etwas für Jana


Äh, ja. Ich habe Ihr den Rahmen vorhin kurz zeigen wollen. Sie riss mir den noch eingepackten Rahmen aus der Hand und kämpfte sich tapfer durch die vielen Schichten durch. Am Eloxal angekommen:

sie: "Oooohhh, ist der schön! Schau mal wie der funkelt! Ist der für mich?"

*kurzes Innehalten, ich gedanklich verzweifelt nach Antwort suchend*

sie: "der ist ja klein! Du, der würde mir doch passen, oder?"

Sagen wir's mal so: es steht nun auch ein Plan B zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruko (18. September 2009)




----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

hey wow der sieht echt toll aus. glückwunsch


----------



## mountymaus (18. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Äh, ja. Ich habe Ihr den Rahmen vorhin kurz zeigen wollen. Sie riss mir den noch eingepackten Rahmen aus der Hand und kämpfte sich tapfer durch die vielen Schichten durch. Am Eloxal angekommen:
> 
> sie: "Oooohhh, ist der schön! Schau mal wie der funkelt! Ist der für mich?"
> 
> ...




Ich möchte dir natürlich auch zu dem wunderschönen 

 Rahmen gratulieren  

Der sieht ja wirklich aus wie neu... 

Plan B ist immer eine gute Idee.


----------



## gtbiker (18. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich habe Ihr den Rahmen vorhin kurz zeigen wollen. Sie riss mir den noch eingepackten Rahmen aus der Hand und kämpfte sich tapfer durch die vielen Schichten durch. Am Eloxal angekommen:
> 
> sie: "Oooohhh, ist der schön! Schau mal wie der funkelt! Ist der für mich?"
> 
> ...





Ich denke aber du solltest bei Plan A bleiben, das wäre mal was Anderes....bin gespannt!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem wunderschönen Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (18. September 2009)

nochmals danke!

Breaking news: Jana hätte gern silberne Komponenten am Rad...


----------



## mountymaus (18. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> nochmals danke!
> 
> Breaking news: Jana hätte gern silberne Komponenten am Rad...



Silberne Komponenten passen doch prima an grün eloxiert


----------



## Ketterechts (19. September 2009)

Sehr geiles Teil 

Ich möchte mir garnicht vorstellen , was passieren würde wenn mal einer in 18" zum Verkauf stünde .

Bin sehr gespannt auf den Aufbau .


----------



## dr.juggles (19. September 2009)

geiles teil 
aber von hansis persönlichem spielzeug zu einem ordinären damenrad


----------



## Sascha123 (19. September 2009)

Ich finde den Rahmen auch sehr hübsch und habe gleich mal ne Frage dazu.

Warum sieht man derartige Aufbereitungen so selten?
Kosten? Aufwand? Möglichkeiten?


----------



## aggressor2 (19. September 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen auch sehr hübsch und habe gleich mal ne Frage dazu.
> 
> Warum sieht man derartige Aufbereitungen so selten?
> Kosten? Aufwand? Möglichkeiten?



aufbereitung? ich denk der is original...


----------



## Sascha123 (19. September 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aufbereitung? ich denk der is original...


 
Die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt und mir aufgrund der Einzigartigkeit des Rahmens selbst beantwortet.

Ansonsten bitte ich gerne um Nachhilfe zu dem Thema.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. September 2009)

na der hans rey wird sich doch wohl kein gt selber eloxiert haben...


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2009)

und selbst wenn es sowas nicht gäbe....eloxalbäder gibts genug


----------



## dr.juggles (19. September 2009)

der rahmen ist doch im 98 oder 99er katalog als acid green gelistet, sogar mit foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (19. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> der rahmen ist doch im 98 oder 99er katalog als acid green gelistet, sogar mit foto



Richtig, ist im 98-er drinnen und wurde nur dieses Jahr angeboten.
Das LE in BB war dagegen 97 schon verfügbar.


----------



## zaskar-le (19. September 2009)

Hans hat mir übrigens grad' geantwortet und auch ein paar Bildchen mitgeschickt


----------



## gtbiker (19. September 2009)

Komisch, mir hat er das Bildchen auch schonmal geschickt....war sogar auf einem Buch vorne drauf! 

Ich glaube der Hans will uns verarschen.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. September 2009)

ja das bild war auf einer aktuelleren ausgabe seines TRIAL buches als cover zu sehen.
von dem buch gab es ja diverse auflagen und in einer späteren war dieses foto zu sehen!

was für decals kommen drauf? die originalen 98er n gelb hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
hätte noch einen originalen nos 96er satz in schwarz mit weißem rand und zackigem zaskar oberrohr...der satz der normal auf dem 96er in rot elox drauf war.
bei interesse geb ich ihn dir. sähe auf dem grünen auch gut aus.


----------



## gtbiker (20. September 2009)

Steht hier im Regal


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. September 2009)

Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn ich mir im Buch ansehe und alles was er mit dem Bike gemacht hat verstehe ich den super guten Zustand des Rahmens nicht. Auch bei Hans Rey fliegt das Bike mal auf den Boden und darum sollte doch zumindest ein Kratzer zu sehen sein.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. September 2009)

er wird nicht nur einen gehabt haben 
ich glaube bei ihm ist auch mal der ein oder andere zu bruch gegangen.


----------



## zaskar-le (20. September 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> was für decals kommen drauf?



Keine Ahnung. 
Ich habe zur Zeit verschiedene Varianten im Kopf, und durch die Steilvorlage von Hans nun noch eine mehr. Die gelben Decals hab' ich noch nie bei ebay & Co. gesehen, glaube ich.



dr.juggles schrieb:


> hätte noch einen originalen nos 96er satz in schwarz mit weißem rand und zackigem zaskar oberrohr...der satz der normal auf dem 96er in rot elox drauf war. bei interesse geb ich ihn dir. sähe auf dem grünen auch gut aus.



Danke, das ist nett! Ich lasse es mal auf mich wirken und melde mich ggfs. nochmal bei Dir. 



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn ich mir im Buch ansehe und alles was er mit dem Bike gemacht hat verstehe ich den super guten Zustand des Rahmens nicht. Auch bei Hans Rey fliegt das Bike mal auf den Boden und darum sollte doch zumindest ein Kratzer zu sehen sein.



Doch doch, er hat schon so seine Macken. Insbesondere an den Sitzstreben sind einige heftige Kratzerchen, und an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs ist das Eloxal hinter dem vorderen Zuganschlag schon heftigst blankgerubbelt; das sah man zwar in der Auktion, hätte man aber auch etwas ehrlicher fotografieren können. Ich bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden, und die schlimmere Stelle an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs sieht man ja auch nicht auf den ersten Blick, da verdeckt. So wie der Rahmen ausschaut, ist er m.E. nicht sonderlich oft, dafür dann aber intensiv im Einsatz gewesen.


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2009)

Ich stelle jetzt mal eine "doofe" Frage.

Warum soll der Rahmen jetzt aus dem Besitz von Hans sein?? 

Habe ich da irgendwo etwas nicht mitbekommen. In der Auktion stand da nichts. Und es nur aufgrund einer Farbe auszumachen ist mir sehr vage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. September 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich stelle jetzt mal eine "doofe" Frage.
> 
> Warum soll der Rahmen jetzt aus dem Besitz von Hans sein??
> 
> Habe ich da irgendwo etwas nicht mitbekommen. In der Auktion stand da nichts. Und es nur aufgrund einer Farbe auszumachen ist mir sehr vage.



ich dachte christian hatte den namen mal in die finger genommen...


----------



## zaskar-le (20. September 2009)

Nein, ich war's nicht, ich wusste beim ersten Entdecken auch nichts davon, dann kam das hier.

Ich habe daraufhin jetzt nur noch mal den Herrn Rey angeschrieben, ihm die Rahmennummer genannt und ihm den Hintergrund nebst Artikelstandort durchgegeben, und er meinte dass das durchaus sein kann. Auf einem der Fotos von Hans entdecke ich auch die Stelle an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs, ist aber nur ein Indiz. Ist mir eigentlich aber auch wurst, ob's nun stimmt oder nicht, mir ging es nur um den schönen Rahmen ansich


----------



## versus (20. September 2009)

toller rahmen, schöne story: GLÜCKWUNSCH ! ! !


----------



## Stemmel (20. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Viele Grüße
> Christian




einfach 'ohne Worte'....


----------



## Sascha123 (20. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Hans hat mir übrigens grad' geantwortet und auch ein paar Bildchen mitgeschickt


 
Sah für mich (auch aufgrund fehlender Decals) erst aus wie selbst veredelt.

Dann hat sich meine Frage ja damit erledigt! Schön und selten ist es ja trotzdem.


----------



## SpeedyR (23. September 2009)

Ich glaub bei mir kommt die Tage 'ach a grosser GT Karton aus dem hohen Norden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2009)

Eschd? Was kommt denn?


----------



## SpeedyR (24. September 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Eschd? Was kommt denn?



Ähh.Isch würd sagen,is was schnelles und hartes.Fängt mit 'Z an


----------



## versus (27. September 2009)

ein sehr grosses paket kam von der insel hierher geschwommen. mein erstes komplettrad überhaupt - vom böttcher 2000 kommunionsrad mal abgesehen ;-)

mal wieder kein hinweis auf den inhalt zu erkennen




aha, das vertraute logo




jaha, es ist aus plastik!




und wunderschön, wie ich finde




eigebtlich sollte es ja der stealth bomber werden, aber dank des tipps aus degersheim habe ich dann das hier zu einem super preis geschossen.

marta, crossmax und thomson sind schon verbaut, eine noir + x.0-kombi sind auf dem weg 
wenn der umbau abgeschlossen ist, gibts wieder bilder. leider kann ich auch dann erst richtig damit fahren, denn ich will die komplette lx-gruppe als neu verkloppen. 

falls jemand hieran interesse an was hat, kann er sich melden.


----------



## divergent! (27. September 2009)

sehr schick...glückwunsch und neidisch sei


----------



## dr.juggles (27. September 2009)

irgendwie mag ich ja die neuen gt´s nicht mehr, aber das zaskar hier hat was.
das ist doch ein medium oder volker?
wärst du nicht auf nem large besser aufgehoben oder fallen die neuen m größer aus als die alten 16"?
mfg


----------



## versus (27. September 2009)

danke!



dr.juggles schrieb:


> irgendwie mag ich ja die neuen gt´s nicht mehr, aber das zaskar hier hat was.
> das ist doch ein medium oder volker?
> wärst du nicht auf nem large besser aufgehoben oder fallen die neuen m größer aus als die alten 16"?
> mfg



ja, medium. passt wie angegossen. ich konnte es in m auch probefahren und l hat mit einem 60er oberrohr (das m misst 58) gar nicht gepasst.

ich freue mich wie bolle auf ein aktuelles scheibengebremstes rad mit 100mm forke und - nach umbau - unter 10kg


----------



## Kruko (27. September 2009)

versus schrieb:


> eine noir + x.0-kombi sind auf dem weg
> wenn der umbau abgeschlossen ist, gibts wieder bilder.



Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb 

Da müssen wir ja noch ein wenig auf Bilder warten  Aber ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.


----------



## zaskar-le (27. September 2009)

Verdammt, manch Neues von GT könnte mich echt schwach werden lassen.
Das habt Ihr jetzt aber nicht gelesen, sonst bin ich meinen neuen Job bald wieder los! 

Glückwunsch aus Berlin, das Rad schaut sehr harmonisch aus, und allzeit gute Fahrt.
Christian


----------



## dr.juggles (27. September 2009)

das sind echt die neuen rahmen mit ihrer geometrie.
ich hab nur das kurze sitzrohr gesehen!
aber mit der neuen sloping geometrie und dem langen oberrohr wird das m schon passen.

schönes zassi!


----------



## TigersClaw (27. September 2009)

Das Carbon-Zaskar is schon sehr legger. Glückwunsch auch von mir zum Kauf. Darf man fragen wieviel Du investieren musstest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. September 2009)

danke an alle! ich war auch eine weile recht skeptisch, aber als ich dann das 2009er probegefahren bin und v.a. in augenschein nehmen konnte, stand fest: das muss ich haben! 
der rahmen ist wirklich schön gemacht und die kantigen rohre sehen sehr speziell aus. nun ist die materialsammlung in sachen triple triangle abgeschlossen 


@tiger: in etwa so viel, wie der rahmen nackig kostet.


----------



## Davidbelize (27. September 2009)

neid ist nicht vorhanden (da zu neu) aber glückwunsch zu deinem gt raumschiff,versus.


----------



## mountymaus (27. September 2009)

Gratulation zu dem neuen Zassi!!!


----------



## planetsmasher (27. September 2009)

ach volker. das Ding ist ja echt mal der Hammer. Und das es der Stealth-Bomber nicht geworden ist, lässt sich da doch echt verschmerzen.
aber etwas mehr schwarz hätte dem man in black sicher noch besser gestanden.

salu

PS


----------



## versus (27. September 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> ach volker. das Ding ist ja echt mal der Hammer. Und das es der Stealth-Bomber nicht geworden ist, lässt sich da doch echt verschmerzen.
> aber etwas mehr schwarz hätte dem man in black sicher noch besser gestanden.
> 
> salu
> ...



du sagst es, aber der schwarzanteil hat sich schon deutlich erhöht


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2009)

Hallo Volker!

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Plaste Kracher!

Ich find die Lackierung sehr schön, ganz in schwarz gefällt mir mittlerweile gar nimmi so gut.

Viel Spaß damit!

VG
Peter


----------



## tofu1000 (28. September 2009)

Volker, auch von mir noch Glückwünsche zum Plaste-Geschoss! 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ich *spätestens* im nächsten Jahr zum Treffen mal ein, besser *zwei *dieser Geräte live und in Farbe bestaunen kann...


----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2009)

Moin,

auch bei mir kam vor ein paar Tagen ein Paket über den grossen Teich geschwommen:





Was da wohl drin steckt?





Restfotos folgen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## gtbiker (28. September 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was da wohl drin steckt?


Vielleicht ein LTS-1? 

Bitte mehr Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein LTS-1?
> 
> Bitte mehr Bilder!



Da liegst Du gut mit der Vermutung! Ich Depp habe aber die restlichen Bilder mit meiner kompletten Adresse auf dem Karton im Hintergrund fotografiert! Die sollte dann doch nicht so im Internet veröffentlicht werden.

Von daher dauert es noch 1-2 Tage bis ich neue Fotos gemacht habe!


----------



## Manni1599 (28. September 2009)

Ich finde die Carbon Zassis auch genial. Sehen einfach Klasse aus und heben sich doch deutlich aus der Masse hervor. Schade, das mal wieder das versprochene Gewicht nicht gehalten wird, aber was solls.

Viel Spaß euch mit den schicken Bikes. Vielleicht sieht man ja tatsächlich mal eins auf dem nächsten Treffen.


----------



## versus (28. September 2009)

danke!



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Carbon Zassis auch genial. Sehen einfach Klasse aus und heben sich doch deutlich aus der Masse hervor. Schade, das mal wieder das versprochene Gewicht nicht gehalten wird, aber was solls.
> 
> Viel Spaß euch mit den schicken Bikes. Vielleicht sieht man ja tatsächlich mal eins auf dem nächsten Treffen.



das gewicht sollte bei etwa 1400gramm liegen, was für mich völlig okay ist. so lange ich ohne grosse klimmzüge unter 10kg komme finde ich das top!
das genaue rahmengewicht kann uns sicher (bald) peter mitteilen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. September 2009)

Hallo Volker!

So liest Du also meine Postings))))

Von wegen 1400g! 1560 g nachgewogen! Siehe hier:







Deswegen hab ich mich auch a bisserl über die 10 kg gewundert... so einfach ist das nämlich nicht. Ich hab jetzt nen grenzwertigen LRS mit 1306 g (nachgewogen) drin und die 10 kg werd ich nicht halten können. Trotz Leichtbau Kurbel etc...

Aber wie gesagt.... hauptsach, das Ding bohrt mir kein zweites A........ch.

VG
Peter

VG
Peter


----------



## Radical_53 (30. September 2009)

Wenn du jetzt bei 8kg skeptisch geworden wärst, hätte man das ja nachvollziehen können. Aber Sub 9 sind doch mit so einem Rahmen wirklich nicht schwer.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. September 2009)

Hi,

die Gewichtsdiskussionen sind mir sowas von wurscht...

Hier was Neues:






Hier noch im Karton.

Hier dann ein erster Blick. Wirklich top verpackt! 






Und hier dann der Inhalt:






Also für 105 kann echt keiner meckern. Hier und da ein paar Kratzer, aber an sich noch gut in Schuß.

Und hier nochmal alter Sack vor übergewichtigem Jungspund)






VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. September 2009)

hey peter,

das muss also wirklich an mir vorbei gegangen sein! ups...

schicke frostbeule!!!

ich will keine leichtbaudiskussion anstossen, aber meine plastikbombe wiegt aktuell 10.9 kg mit: 
crossmax xl (1870gr)
mountain king 2.4" (1300gr)
stinknormale schläuche (~300gr)
reba sl (~1650gr)
lx kurbel, kette, schaltwerk, umwerfer, shifter (nicht wirklich leicht)
xt kassette (300gr)
fizig gobi (266gr)
ritchey comp prügel (190gr)
thomson stütze + vorbau (auch kein leichtbau)
crank bros. candy c (~300gr)
magura marta sl (die bisher einzig wirklich leichten teile)

d.h. allein bei den rädern kann man mit noch soliden teilen ein knappes kilo rausholen. mit antrieb und schaltung sollte man dann deutlich unter 10 kommen können.

aber im grunde halte ich es wie du, nur würde ich mich natürlich niiiie *so* ausdrücken


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2009)

Um es mal extrem auszudrücken: scheiss aufs Gewicht, es sieht gut aus und ist sicher auch stabil. Ganz grosser Haben-Will-Faktor 

Mein 07er Alu-Zaskar sollte auch unter 10 kg landen, und es ist bei ca. 10.5 gelandet und steht dort immer noch. Egal, es fährt super und macht alles mit und das Gewicht ist sowas von nebensächlich geworden.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. September 2009)

Hi,

ja ja, ich schäm mich ja so wg. meiner Ausdrucksweise. Schwöre mich zu bessern!

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch dass der Rahmen hält und nicht so knackt und knarrt wie das Sc..., das einer letztens in den LBS gebracht hatte.

VG
peru


----------



## Radical_53 (30. September 2009)

Wenn es dich gar nicht interessiert hättest du es ja nicht ansprechen oder den Rahmen, geschweige denn dessen Teile wiegen müssen 
Der große Vorteil bei einem GT ist für meinen Geschmack, daß es sich auch mit einem hohen Gewicht noch wunderbar fährt. Manch anderes Rad fährt sich da nur schwerfällig und träge, bei einem GT empfand ich es bisher nie als störend. Bei manchen gefahrenen Aufbauten bin ich froh, das Gewicht gar nicht zu kennen oder seinen genauen Wert in einem lulligen Nebel guter Erinnerungen zu vergessen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Gewogen wird natürlich Aber eben wegen meinem Eigengewicht betreibe ich keinen exzessiven Leichtbau. 

Ist einfach ein Stück Technikinteresse, zu wissen mit was man denn da durch die Gegend fährt. 

Na ja, vielleicht wird es ja auch leichter als gedacht, mal sehen...schön war auch noch zu merken, dass dieses Monster von Oberrohr eigentlich gar nicht unbequem ist. Passt eigentlich ganz gut. Sportlich, aber nicht marternd. 

VG
Peter


----------



## ohneworte (4. Oktober 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auch bei mir kam vor ein paar Tagen ein Paket über den grossen Teich geschwommen:
> 
> ...



Nach dem ich beim ersten mal zu dämlich war folgt hier der Rest:













Leider hat er eine Beule auf dem Oberrohr. Aber ansonsten in einem guten Zustand. Wird mal wieder was für eine schöne Winterarbeit!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. Oktober 2009)

This one is just a tad rare....notice the logo with the mountains...must be from the late 80's to 1990 at the latest.  The arms have recessed machining on both sides and are extremely thin in the middle and very light.  I don't think this crank was ever offered to the public or pictured in a catalog....but a prototype produced by Profile for GT.  Thankfully this was listed on eBay by a former GT employee while most of you were sleeping


----------



## dr.juggles (6. Oktober 2009)

nice cranks dude!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. Oktober 2009)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> nice cranks dude!



Thanks Dr. J...Oddly enough they have a 130mm bcd spider so would work for road, bmx or perhaps the Psyclone SS.  Hoping someone at Profile can get me a 110/74mm spider for them.


----------



## GT-Man (9. Oktober 2009)

Das STS DH ist endlich da! (Und damit die STS-Sammlung komplett.) Gerade vom Zoll geholt:



Schonmal gut verpackt:



Der Rahmen und die Lager sind super in Schuss:



Endlich kommen die Originaldecals zum Zuge:



Dämpfer folgt demnächst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (9. Oktober 2009)

Wow, dass will ich auch


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön und mit scheibenbremsaufnahme. schon ideen zum aufbau?


----------



## GT-Man (9. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr schön und mit scheibenbremsaufnahme. schon ideen zum aufbau?



Ne, aber eine Judy DHO kommt auf jeden Fall ran - ganz wie am Original im Katalog:





Nur die Kettenführung macht mir Kopfzerbrechen. Welche sollte ich da nehmen?


----------



## goegolo (9. Oktober 2009)

Beispielsweise diese: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200391244413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT. Bei der Gabel würde ich ein aktuelleres Modell präferieren.


----------



## GT-Man (9. Oktober 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Beispielsweise diese: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200391244413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT. Bei der Gabel würde ich ein aktuelleres Modell präferieren.



Gabeltechnisch es soll schon irgendwie oldschool bleiben, daher bleibt´s daher bei der DHO. War schwierig genug, die überhaupt zu finden.


----------



## Kruko (9. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du auch schon eine Formula gefunden?? Oder soll es eine andere Bremse werden??


----------



## Rennkram (17. Oktober 2009)

94er Zaskar LE inc blue




Sehr wenig Gebrauchsspuren. Leichter cablerub, kein Chainsuck. Paar kratzer.
Verbaut war eine 26,6er Stütze 
Die angepriesenen cnc cranks entpuppten sich als suginos 

Im Nachhinein war das Teil zu teuer. Laut Artikelbeschreibung war das Rad wie neu....
Aber trotzdem schöner Zustand.

Das inc blue geht aber ganz schön ins violette


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Oktober 2009)

was haste den bezahlt,wenn man fragen darf?


schönes blau und sehr schöner rahmen.


----------



## Rennkram (17. Oktober 2009)

Ebay: 170389209134


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (17. Oktober 2009)

After all these 18 plus years....still NOS.


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Oktober 2009)

Zwar schon etwas länger her, aber nicht weniger schön:





uuund: (Vorsicht, etwas überbelichtet)







@ Kev: Nice Forks!


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2009)

Vom Stahl angesteckt durch Manni, kam heute folgendes bei mir an und wurde auf die Schnelle zusammengesteckt:





Ein dickes Dankeschön an Kingmoe für den superschnellen Versand, und den netten Gruss 

Am Montag geht der Rahmen samt Gabel zum Pulvern. Ich stelle mir die Originalfarbe vor, meint ihr das passt? Evtl. den Vorbau in der gleichen Farbe. Bin mir noch nicht sicher.

Oder doch eher so:





Ebenfalls mit passend gepulverter Gabel?


----------



## Kruko (30. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Bravado. Ist der Lack so schlecht, dass gepulvert werden muss??


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja der Lack ist leider hin, da is nix mehr zu retten. Es wird wieder blau, RAL 5022 in glanz gefällt mir ziemlich gut.


----------



## divergent! (31. Oktober 2009)

ich persönlich finde beide varianten gut. lass doch auch beide gabeln pulvern. so kannst du quasi immer mal nach laune wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


>



also wenn die sattelstütze so bleibt, gibt das aber ne zünftige sattelüberhöhung

starrgabel wär auf jeden fall gut, aber bitte keine aus alu.
ich hab noch ne bologna cut, glaub aber die war etwas krumm an den ausfallern...


----------



## cleiende (31. Oktober 2009)

Damit auch Johannes ein standesgemäßes Rad bekommt...





Und eines anderen Rätsels Lösung


----------



## Kruko (31. Oktober 2009)

Schön, dass der Psyclone in liebevolle Hände gekommen ist

So langsam steckst Du Deine ganze Familie mit dem GT-Virus an.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Christoph!

Mein Glückwunsch! Viel Spaß damit!

VG
Peter


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> also wenn die sattelstütze so bleibt, gibt das aber ne zünftige sattelüberhöhung



Die bleibt mit Sicherheit nicht so, da sie nur 2 cm im Rahmen steckt. Da kommt ne neue rein,



aggressor2 schrieb:


> starrgabel wär auf jeden fall gut, aber bitte keine aus alu.
> ich hab noch ne bologna cut, glaub aber die war etwas krumm an den ausfallern...



Da ist keine aus Alu drin, ist eine GT Stahlgabel. Die werde ich wohl auch verbauen. Der Rahmen ist mit guten 2.3 kg leider alles andere als leicht, von daher passt die Gabel.


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da ist keine aus Alu drin, ist eine GT Stahlgabel. Die werde ich wohl auch verbauen. Der Rahmen ist mit guten 2.3 kg leider alles andere als leicht, von daher passt die Gabel.



ahh...beim schnellen hinkucken sah die aus wie ne kinesis maxlight.
gut. dann passts.


----------



## SpeedyR (31. Oktober 2009)

Mein GT Paket aus dem hohen Norden kam am Dienstag.Ja was war denn da wohl drin?

Morgen gibts photos


----------



## mountymaus (31. Oktober 2009)

Gratulation Christoph 

Bei dir weiß man ja, dass er in gute Hände gekommen ist


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Oktober 2009)

Das sehe ich genauso


----------



## lyteka (5. November 2009)

Konnte der Versuchung nicht wiederstehen...







...  zum "Harz"en, wenn komplett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2009)

Is das der Sanction-Frame aus der Bucht? Glückwunsch, war guter Preis.


----------



## Kruko (5. November 2009)

Wird sicherlich der Rahmen aus der Bucht sein. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Gerät


----------



## mountymaus (5. November 2009)

Ja was sehe ich denn da?? Er schreibt mal wieder...  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch  und viel Spaß!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. November 2009)

Schöner Rahmen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Nachdem wir ja nun schon alles diskutiert haben und alles schon mal da war, heute eine Neuheit. Hatten wir noch nicht und ich hoffe es gefällt! Wenn nicht gibts halt mal wieder was zu Diskutieren.

Also hier gehts mal los:







Der eine oder andere wird es anhand der Aufkleber schon ahnen.

So sah das was drin war:






Wie jetzt? Von wegen neu, hatte ich ja hier schon mal gezeigt das Team Xizang. Oder hab ich etwas ein zweites bekommen?

Nachdem der Verpackungssums runter ist wird klar worum es geht:






Das Xizang hat sich den Hintern machen lassen! Endlich ein Xizang mit einer hochwertigen Disc Lösung!

Und das hier musste leider abgesaugt werden:






Demnächst in der Bucht! Mal sehen was sie bringen))

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## goegolo (12. November 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Das Xizang hat sich den Hintern machen lassen! Endlich ein Xizang mit einer hochwertigen Disc Lösung!



Eine schicke Popotopografie 

Edit: Warum hast Du die Bremssockel nicht gleich mit abnehmen lassen?


----------



## gtbiker (12. November 2009)

sprachlos.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. November 2009)

Mmh, aus den Ausfallenden könnte man Handtuchhalter oder Flaschenöffner machen
Super Sache das mit der Scheibenbremsaufnahme, fehlt nur noch ein Austauschbares Schaltauge


----------



## Janikulus (12. November 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mmh, aus den Ausfallenden könnte man Handtuchhalter oder Flaschenöffner machen
> Super Sache das mit der Scheibenbremsaufnahme, fehlt nur noch ein Austauschbares Schaltauge



hmmm titan Klorollenhalter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. November 2009)

Hi!

Lt. Aussage von rewell ist das bei Titanrahmen nicht nötig. War auch mein erster Wunsch.

"es werden beide Ausfallenden ausgetauscht, Wechselschaltauge ist nicht möglich und bei Titan auch nicht notwendig."

Na ich hab mich überzeugen lassen, er wirds wissen!

VG
Peter



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mmh, aus den Ausfallenden könnte man Handtuchhalter oder Flaschenöffner machen
> Super Sache das mit der Scheibenbremsaufnahme, fehlt nur noch ein Austauschbares Schaltauge


----------



## cleiende (12. November 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Lt. Aussage von rewell ist das bei Titanrahmen nicht nötig.



Woher soll sonst das Folgegeschäft kommen?
Mann, Du machst Sachen, woanders würdest Du dafür geteert, gefedert und danach gesteinigt.


----------



## versus (12. November 2009)

wow! mit einem ähnlichen gedanken spiele ich ja beim lightning schon eine weile!

mal doof gefragt: die lienke sitzstrebe sieht irgendwie nicht so richtig gerade aus. das täuscht, oder? bei rewel weiss man ja normalerweise was man tut.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (13. November 2009)

Dazu hätte ich auch zwei Fragen:

Warum hast du auch die Antriebsseite austauschen lassen und was lassen sich die Herren bei Rewel diese Maßnahme kosten?

Viele Grüße, Hardy


----------



## divergent! (13. November 2009)

ich denke mal wenn du recht und links unterschiedliche ausfaller hast sieht das blöd aus. lässt du den rahmen nochmal in orig. lack machen oder wird der gänzlich anders?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

AEnden werden von Rewell im Paar getauscht. Leider war Hr. Santa in Sachen Fachfragen nicht so auskunftsfreudig.

Es werden erstmal nur die Stellen ausgebessert, ein komplettes Makeover stand schon mla kurz nach dem Erwerb zur Debatte, allerdings hab ich keinen Bock diese Decals anchzubauen, obwohl ein Satz für das Team Zaskar zuhause liegt.

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (13. November 2009)

Titan kann man doch sehr gut hin und her biegen,musste ich bei meinem Rahmen erst machen. 
Daher brauch man da kein austauschbares Ausfallende. 
Finde ich auch optisch nicht sehr hübsch an nem Titan-Rahmen.
Hatte der Rahmen ja vorher auch net. Und um das zu richten muss man nur nen guten Händler haben und nicht zu Rewel schicken.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. November 2009)

I think I just got sick.....why sacrifice a classic frame for modern brakes?  I know it's your money... but I would have just bought a modern frame set up for discs before slicing up a classic.


----------



## cleiende (14. November 2009)

Disputable topic for sure. However, Peter owns a modern frame suitable for discs, in fact a carbon-fiber GT Zaskar.
What Peter did with his frame was way beyond the previously presented solutions for fitting discs into older frames such as
- Chunky adaptors (BETD etc.)
- Hand-crafted adaptor plates fitted to drop-ins ("the garage solution")
Yes, one of the original old frames is "lost" in sense of the keepers of the holy grail. However, its service life might well have just been extended and the way it was done will be close to unnoticeable in the end and for sure far away from a "UK retro" conversion.
Cheers,

cleiende
Who would never do this to one of his frames


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

naja dann fehlt nur noch die lefty....duck und weg


----------



## lfo (14. November 2009)

Wobei die Ausfaller von hier http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/storename/paragonmachineworks/ViewDept-261332.aspx hätten dem Rahmen sicher auch gut gestanden.

Ich hätte es wohl nicht über das Herz gebracht ein GT mit Teamlack "zuopfern".


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. November 2009)

Hallo!

Diese Aktion kann man ja gerne diskutieren, aber ich möchte keine Klassik Argumente hören, denn die sind hier absolut nicht angebracht.

Der Rahmen, der hier umgebaut wurde ist def. aus dem Jahr 2001. Also garantiert kein Klassik Rahmen der unbedingt in seiner Urform bewahrt werden müsste. 

Ich akzeptiere ja viele Meinungen, ich darf Herrn bvarn....mal daran erinnern was sein erster Tipp nach der gewonnen Ebay Auktion war: nämlich Aviation Stripper zu kaufen und den Lack zu entfernen und den Rahmen danach zu polieren. DAS wäre ja nun auch zumindest mal ein Ausschütten des Heiligen Grals.

Ja, und wenn *ICH* das möchte, dann bau ich auch ne L....ein!

War nur Spaß!

VG
Peter


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2009)

ich persönlich dände es auch viel schöner wenn gt mal wieder stahlrahmen machen würde mit ner disc aufnahme. aktuelle rahmen sind ja jetzt nicht soo der renner. finde deine aktion gut. zumal es auch wie beschrieben nicht so ne blöde bastellösung ist. ich stelle mir den rahmen grade ohne lack vor. mit ner titan starrgabel, titanvorbau-stütze-lenker, hope mini, sram xo...........goil


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2009)

Mir gefällt die Aktion auch, was spricht dagegen bei so einem hochwertigen Rahmen Scheiben zu montieren. Und da er ja eh nicht wirklich klassisch ist ...

Peter. falls Du ihn nicht komplett entlacken und polieren willst, warum nicht ganz weiss pulvern und lackieren. Ein richtig helles weiss, also NICHT in Richtung elfenbein oder so, stell ich mir richtig geil vor am dem Teil.

Insgesamt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Sascha123 (14. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich persönlich dände es auch viel schöner wenn gt mal wieder stahlrahmen machen würde mit ner disc aufnahme.



Stahl ist tot. Amen.
Schweres Bike + schwere Bremse wäre eine Traumkombination.  

Zu dem "Rahmenumbau" kann ich nichts wirklich negatives sagen. Ich selbst hätte mir den Aufwand nicht angetan aber das kann ich auch nur behaupten weil ich keinen persönlichen Bezug zum Bike habe.

Das so eine Konstruktion wirklich "ewig" hält bzw. unproblematisch ist, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt, nicht gedacht.


----------



## cleiende (14. November 2009)

jaja, Stahl ist tot.

Nach einem supernetten Nachmittag im Hinterland und angenehmer Konversation bei Kaffee & Kuchen belud ich mein Auto und fuhr heim.
Heute früh öffnete ich die Büchse der Pandora...





Siehe da, noch Alles da.
Oh, so sieht das also aus!





Und das auch noch in vorzüglichem Zustand.





Aber es wird nicht so bleiben. Wie hieß es bei Depeche Mode so schön? "Let me see you stripped".





Ist für einen *G*u*T*en Zweck, zwei User hier wissen Bescheid.
So long!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2009)

Lass uns Unwissende dran teilhaben, wir sind neugierig


----------



## Beaufighter (14. November 2009)

Das Avalanche sieht verdammt schick aus, ich liebe diese Lackierung


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. November 2009)

Nice Avalanche, I have a frame just like it that I recently picked up.  This arrived today.  Kind of a modern GT as far as the GT's I own but I got tired of waiting for an old Edge steel cyclocross frame to come up in my size so I grabbed this GTR-CX.  Anyone have a spare white cross fork?


----------



## tofu1000 (15. November 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


>


Ich fänd die Klorollenhalterung am passendsen - direkt fürs Werkstattklo. 
Wow, Peter, ich denke du hast das getan (bzw. tun lassen...) worüber sicher schon so einige hier nachdenken. Und das nicht einfach nur mit "totem" Stahl oder schnödem Alu, sondern gleich in Didaan! Ich bin sehr gespannt.

Das Avalanche wird doch bestimmt das nächste Kinderfahrrad!(?)


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2009)

Heute kam ein Paket aus Übersee. 

Nachdem ich feststellte, dass durch den Umbau des Jubi-Zaskars eine kpl. Schaltgruppe über war, kam der Gedanke mir ein Winterrad aufzubauen. Aber was soll man nehmen. Kurz durch die Bucht geschaut und über einen neuen Rahmen gestolpert. Heute konnte ich das gute Stück von meiner Maus beim Zoll abholen lassen. Aber seht selbst:





Karton mit komischen Schriftzeichen Das schauen wir uns mal genauer an





Aha, also von der anderen Seite des Globuses. Wobei ich doch in der US-Bucht am fischen war 

Dann mal auf mit dem Karton





Ein Verpackungskünstler war der Versender nicht. Ein bischen Luftpolsterfolie und das war es. Na ja, dann mal ab mit der Folie 

Heraus kam das





GT Avalanche 2.0

Der nette Zollbeamte hat uns aber erstmal ordentlich geschockt. Da der Rahmen aus China kam unterliegt er einer Art Strafzoll. Wenn das Paket über der Zollfreigrenze von 150 Euro gewesen wäre, hätten wir saftige 60% Zoll bezahlen dürfen Zusätzlich ware dann noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf gekommen. Glück gehabt und einen Rahmen bzw. ein Rad reicher  Also Vorsicht und nicht zu viele Lampen bei DX ordern


----------



## divergent! (19. November 2009)

60% danke für den tip das ist ja echt böse.

was hast du nun für den rahmen gelöhnt? aussehen tut er ja gut. kannst du ihn mal wiegen oder ist der schon aufgebaut

wir sind da ja wie kinder und lego....oooohhh ein baukasten,fertig


----------



## mountymaus (19. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> 60% danke für den tip das ist ja echt böse.
> 
> was hast du nun für den rahmen gelöhnt? aussehen tut er ja gut. kannst du ihn mal wiegen oder ist der schon aufgebaut
> 
> wir sind da ja wie kinder und lego....oooohhh ein baukasten,fertig





All inclusive ca. 120, ist schlecht mit wiegen, da schon fast fertig aufgebaut.
In Summe reichen die 60% noch nicht einmal.
1. 48,5% Zoll (Anti Dumping Zoll) Dadurch soll vermieden werden, dass so viel aus Fern Ost hier auf den Markt kommt.
2. 4,7% "Normalzoll"
3. 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer


----------



## divergent! (19. November 2009)

120 klingt gut. deutsche gesetzgebung muss man nicht verstehen..........der staat hier hat ständig angst was zu verpassen......krank.

ich sag nur gema und gez.


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> All inclusive ca. 120â¬, ist schlecht mit wiegen, da schon fast fertig aufgebaut.
> In Summe reichen die 60% noch nicht einmal.
> 1. 48,5% Zoll (Anti Dumping Zoll) Dadurch soll vermieden werden, dass so viel aus Fern Ost hier auf den Markt kommt.
> 2. 4,7% "Normalzoll"
> 3. 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer



Hi,

wobei der Anti-Dumpingzoll nur auf "Fertige Waren" berechnet wird. Sobald Du nachweisen kannst das der jeweilige Artikel in Deutschland erst veredelt wird entsteht "nur" der regulÃ¤re Zollsatz.

Also zahlen z.B. sÃ¤mtliche Fahrradhersteller in der EU fÃ¼r ihre eingefÃ¼hrten Komponenten den herkÃ¶mmlichen Zollsatz, da sie daraus noch komplette RÃ¤der fertigen.

FÃ¼r importierte KomplettrÃ¤der aus Fernost wie beispielsweise im Falle GT entfallen dann diese sogenannten StrafzÃ¶lle. Hiermit sollen die EU-Hersteller trotz ihrer hÃ¶heren Lohnkosten WettbewerbsfÃ¤hig bleiben.

Wenn ich mir dann deutsche Hersteller wie Derby Cycle, Cube Ghost etc. anschaue scheint das ja auch ganz gut zu klappen!

GrÃ¼sse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (19. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Für importierte Kompletträder aus Fernost wie beispielsweise im Falle GT entfallen dann diese sogenannten Strafzölle. Hiermit sollen die EU-Hersteller trotz ihrer höheren Lohnkosten Wettbewerbsfähig bleiben.



Das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Bitte um Aufklärung



Meinst Du das jetzt im Ernst?


----------



## Sascha123 (19. November 2009)

Man muss beim Thema Zoll nicht nur bis China schauen. Auch die Schweiz kann richtig teuer werden, was ich einst spüren durfte.

Gewerbliche deutsche Importeure müssen prinzipiell in China für Ausfuhrware keine Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen. Sie bekommen günstigere Konditionen und bei Großabnahmen sinkt mit der Stückzahl i.d.R. auch der Transportkostenanteil/Stück und damit auch wieder der Zollbetrag/Stück. Tut also nicht weh.

Für uns Endverbraucher ist der Schutz-Zoll gedacht, sonst machen sich globale Firmen die Preise und damit auch die verbliebenen teuren Arbeitsplätze in den Industrienationen kaputt.

Ich rege mich auch darüber auf aber ich würde wohl ohne Zoll nur noch beim dann neu geründeten "Chinesischen Amazon" bestellen.


----------



## cyclery.de (19. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meinst Du das jetzt im Ernst?



Ja war wirklich ernst gemeint. Mit den aus China/Taiwan importierten Rädern passiert hier in D ja nichts mehr. Dashalb habe ich nicht verstanden, dass der Strafzoll entfällt.


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Ja war wirklich ernst gemeint. Mit den aus China/Taiwan importierten Rädern passiert hier in D ja nichts mehr. Dashalb habe ich nicht verstanden, dass der Strafzoll entfällt.



Dann hast Du mich wohl falsch verstanden. Gerade auf diese entfallen dann die Strafzölle! Je nach Ursprungsland verschieden hoch!

Für z.B. Rahmen, die dann in Deutschland (EU) erst zum Fahrrad montiert werden gelten dann die herkömmlichen Zollsätze


----------



## Sascha123 (19. November 2009)

Ich glaube sein Satz war auch anders gemeint. - Zu spät ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Man muss beim Thema Zoll nicht nur bis China schauen. Auch die Schweiz kann richtig teuer werden, was ich einst spüren durfte.
> 
> Gewerbliche deutsche Importeure müssen prinzipiell in China für Ausfuhrware keine Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen. Sie bekommen günstigere Konditionen und bei Großabnahmen sinkt mit der Stückzahl i.d.R. auch der Transportkostenanteil/Stück und damit auch wieder der Zollbetrag/Stück. Tut also nicht weh.
> 
> ...




Moin,

das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Da ich im Vertrieb eines deutschen Herstellers arbeite kann ich dazu sagen das wir preiswerte Produkte als Komplettprodukt aus Asien einführen. Hierauf zahlen wir dann den höheren Zollsatz, der aber bei dem geringen Einkaufswert nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fällt.

Bei den höherwertigen Produkten ab ca.  500,- führen wir aus Asien nur die "Rohkomponenten" zu herkömmlichen Zollsätzen ein, da diese in der Produktion mit der Herstellung des fertigen Produktes veredelt werden.

Hier ist der Zollanteil aufgrund des Wertes bereits so hoch, das wir die höheren Produktionskosten gegenüber den asiatischen ausgleichen können und lieber unseren Produktionsstandort halten und stärken wollen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Sascha123 (19. November 2009)

Hast du in deinem Fall auch unbestritten Recht!

Mein Beispiel zielte nur auf den Vergleich Endverbraucher vs. Importeur.
Wenn China für Hersteller/Importeure zu teuer wäre, hätten wir ja sonst nicht auf fast jedem Produkt "Made in China" drauf.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## mountymaus (20. November 2009)

Ich kann ja auch nur das sagen, was mir die Herren gestern beim Zoll gesagt haben. Wenn der Rahmen >150 Wert gewesen wäre, dann wäre der Anti-Dumping-Zoll drauf gekommen und somit erheblich teurer.
Ob es da noch unterschiede gibt ob das ganze dann privat oder geschäftlich ist, weiß ich nicht.

Es ging mir eigentlich auch nur darum, die netten Menschen hier im Forum zu warnen, dass man ggf. ein wenig aufpassen muss, wo man was für wieviel einkauft


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2009)

Aber sag mal... Ist der Rahmen etwa matt -weiss?!?!


----------



## Kruko (20. November 2009)

Ja, wieso?? Es ist ein 2007 Model


----------



## tofu1000 (20. November 2009)

Naja, vielleicht ja nix besonderes, aber irgendwie sprechen mich diese matten Lackierungen momentan sehr an (das blaue Force...)


----------



## epic2006 (20. November 2009)

So, jetzt mal wieder ein Paket, ohne Zoll, da aus Bad R in D:



für das Virage. FRO Cantis in pewter, NOS/OVP. Danke Andy2 aus dem klassik-forum.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cleiende (22. November 2009)

Nicht heute sondern gestern.





Extra unscharf. Mehr in einem halben Jahr.


----------



## Sascha123 (22. November 2009)

In einem halben Jahr

Da sind wir vielleicht schon alle in der "Walhalla der GT-Biker".
Lass uns bitte nicht dumm sterben.


----------



## cleiende (22. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> In einem halben Jahr
> 
> Da sind wir vielleicht schon alle in der "Walhalla der GT-Biker".
> Lass uns bitte nicht dumm sterben.



Angesichts meines Lebensalters trifft das womöglich eher auf mich zu. Keine Programmänderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (23. November 2009)

Am Samstag kam ein grosses Paket aus dem hohem Norden ins nordhessische Sibirien !

Was da wohl drin ist ?




FRAGILE ? WTF!? Ich hatte doch was stabiles geordert, nix Carbon ! 




Puh, Glueck gehabt, da blinkt ja was !




Steckt in der Zeichnungsrolle eine DIN-A2 Bedienungsanleitung drin ?




Jippie ! es darf poliert werden !




Kommt ans Zaskar.




Kommt ans RTS und die Race Face ans Zaskar.




Vielen Dank an Kingmoe.


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2009)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Am Samstag kam ein grosses Paket aus dem hohem Norden ins nordhessische Sibirien!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Vielen Dank an Kingmoe.



Gern geschehen, viel Spaß mit dem "alten" Schätzchen!


----------



## cleiende (23. November 2009)

Letzter Versuch, wer errät es?


----------



## tofu1000 (23. November 2009)

Ein mittelamerikanischer Cocktail vielleicht?!


----------



## cleiende (23. November 2009)

Wohl wahr...

Aber der kommt erstmal ins Lager. Gut zu wissen daß an diesem Ort viele Spinnen wohnen was eine bestimmte Bewohnerin des Hauses von dort fernhält 





Unten rechts eine Ketzerei, ein Kastan VLR (auch "Boralite" genannt).


----------



## Beaufighter (24. November 2009)

Was für ein Dachboden ähh Schatzkammer 

Ich hätt doch gern den 16" Karakoram....


----------



## planetsmasher (24. November 2009)

ich schmeiss mich weg. zu geil. und BESCHRIFTET!
Aber bei diesem Bild muss man nicht sehr feinsinnig sein um Deinen Sinn für Strukturen zu erkennen. Aber ist ja in Deinem Fall auch als Berufskrankheit anerkannt .


----------



## Radical_53 (24. November 2009)

"Beschriftet" ist mal noch stark untertrieben  Das ist schon fast katalogisiert  Sehr geil gemacht


----------



## cleiende (24. November 2009)

@beaufighter
Da darfst Du nochmal mindestens sechs Jahre warten. Zwischendurch wird nämlich einer meiner Söhne damit rumfahren.
Zur Vorfreude ein Bildchen 





nebenbei:
auf welchen der beiden Anhänge bezieht sich Dein Nick?

@planetsmasher
Tja, stimmt wohl. Ich würde allerdings auch den Überblick verlieren wenn ich nicht einfach wissen könnte was in den Kisten ist. Schonmal versehentlich zwei Syncros Vorbauten gekauft? Ich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (24. November 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> @beaufighter
> Da darfst Du nochmal mindestens sechs Jahre warten. Zwischendurch wird nämlich einer meiner Söhne damit rumfahren.
> Zur Vorfreude ein Bildchen
> 
> ...



Nun ja, ich wachse wohl nicht mehr aus einem 16"er raus  Sehr schön anzusehen, das Karakoram. Dein Sohnemann wird bestimmt viel Spass darauf haben. Stahlrahmen üben einfach eine magische Anziehung auf mich und ich wurde vor 10 Jahren von meinen Freunden ausgelacht, als ich mir einen Stahlrahmen gekauft habe. 

Ich nehme Bezug zum ersten Bildchen, ich habe eine Affinität zu Flugzeugen. Obwohl das Fortbewegungsmittel in der Bodenvariante auch nicht so schlecht anzuschauen ist.


----------



## planetsmasher (24. November 2009)

Der Trend geht aber ganz eindeutig zu Stapellagerung. Denn er hier:






schaffts ja auch ohne Excel oder Warenwirtschaftsprogramm.
Und zwei Syncros-Vorbauten hat er garantiert auch noch nie gekauft.


----------



## Sascha123 (24. November 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Der Trend geht aber ganz eindeutig zu Stapellagerung. Denn er hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist Peters "Haufenprinzip" und "pure Romantik".


----------



## Beaufighter (24. November 2009)

Ich habe heute auch was bekommen, ist zwar nicht groß und leider auch kein GT Paket und nicht aus USA aber ich freu mich trotzdem!


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2009)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch was bekommen, ist zwar nicht groß und leider auch kein GT Paket und nicht aus USA aber ich freu mich trotzdem!



Wo hast Du die her? Würde ich auch gerne haben wollen!


----------



## DeepStar23 (25. November 2009)

Vor ein paar Wochen ist ein Rahmen bei mir angekommen.
Ziemlich mitgenommen,deswegen ab zum Strahlen und danach zum Lacker.. 

Das kam dabei raus:




Mittlerweile sind schon einihe Teile verbaut und es gibt bald ein Wiedersehen im Nachbar-Thread..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (26. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die her? Würde ich auch gerne haben wollen!



Guten Morgen!
Ich habe die Raleigh Sachen aus UK und eigentlich auch zufällig entdeckt

Viele Grüße


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. November 2009)

*Heute kam bei mir ein Paket aus dem Taunus an und drin war:










Soll für den täglichen Einsatz mit einer modernen Schaltgruppe und Magura HS 33 aufgebaut werden. 

Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## Sascha123 (26. November 2009)

Es ist heute ein sehr großes Paket angekommen.







Aufgeschnitten und wie ein kleines Kind gefreut.























Damit wurde ein kleiner Traum wahr. Einiges stört mich zwar noch (ich will alles in Carbon) aber das wird definitiv nicht vor dem zweiten Halbjahr 2010 in Angriff genommen. Jetzt reichts erst mal.


----------



## cyclery.de (26. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Rad, keine Frage!
Aber dieser Karton ist ja der Wahnsinn. Mit welchem Paketdienstleister kam das Rad?


----------



## zaskar-le (26. November 2009)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Zaskar! 

So einen ähnlichen Traum habe ich ja auch noch, ein klein wenig anders, aber in Grundzügen...


----------



## Sascha123 (26. November 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad, keine Frage!
> Aber dieser Karton ist ja der Wahnsinn. Mit welchem Paketdienstleister kam das Rad?



Das war Hermes. Das Bike war quasi vollkommen montiert und wurde da nur reingeschoben.



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Zaskar!
> 
> So einen ähnlichen Traum habe ich ja auch noch, ein klein wenig anders, aber in Grundzügen...



Danke, Danke.

Lass mich mal bei deinem Bike raten: 
GT Zaskar Carbon Team Cross Country 2010?


----------



## zaskar-le (26. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Lass mich mal bei deinem Bike raten:
> GT Zaskar Carbon Team Cross Country 2010?



So ähnlich, nicht ganz so aktuell, aber schon in die heutige Richtung gehend. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal das Vergnügen, ein sehr schön aufgebautes rabenschwarzes Zaskar Team aus 2008 ausgiebig aus der Nähe zu betrachten. Seitdem hat's mich irgendwie gepackt, und ich brauche einfach auch mal wieder ein Sorgenfrei-Rad - an den Klassikern ist ja immer irgendwas. Vielleicht fällt mir das obige ja mal neu in die Hände, dann kann ich für nichts mehr garantieren... 

Erzählt das bloß nicht drüben!


----------



## Sascha123 (26. November 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Erzählt das bloß nicht drüben!



Wir wollen ja nicht das ein Mod gesteinigt wird.

Das "Schwarze" finde ich übrigens auch sehr geil.


----------



## zaskar-le (26. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Wir wollen ja nicht das ein Mod gesteinigt wird.



...wenn das mal reicht


----------



## DeepStar23 (26. November 2009)

Langsam bekomme ich auch Lust auf nen Plaste-Zassi.. 
Dafür müsste aber erst die Stevens-Ketzerei ausm Haus.. 
Aber eigentlich muss die Zahl der Räder eher abnehmen. 

Ist das die Serien-Ausstattung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (26. November 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Langsam bekomme ich auch Lust auf nen Plaste-Zassi..
> Dafür müsste aber erst die Stevens-Ketzerei ausm Haus..
> Aber eigentlich muss die Zahl der Räder eher abnehmen.
> 
> Ist das die Serien-Ausstattung?



Deswegen gibts bei mir das Limit von max. 2 Bikes.

Ausstattung ist derzeit 100% originaler Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## DeepStar23 (26. November 2009)

Das Limit würde meine Freundin auch gerne einführen.. 

Naja, 2 dürfen immerhin an der Wand hängen.. Und so lange der Rest im Keller bleibt ist alles gut.. 

Ich glaube bei den Ritchey-Parts geht noch was..


----------



## rondell (26. November 2009)

Heute frisch aus Köln eingetroffen:





Zum Glück war kein Fernseher drin:
















Vielen Dank nochmals an Sascha. Deine Bilder sahen ja schon toll aus, aber in echt bin noch viel mehr begeistert. Ein tolles Bike!


----------



## divergent! (27. November 2009)

ach das schnäppchen zassi ausm verkaufsabteil. wirklich schönes ding.

@saschadingensbummenzahlen: das carbonzassi ist schon fein aber die kabelei da am lenker

konnten die sowas nicht in der länge machen damit es vernünftig aussieht? da muss man ja angst haben im wald zu fahren.

anasonsten schon schick. was wiegt das gute stück so wie es da steht?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @saschadingensbummenzahlen: das carbonzassi ist schon fein aber die kabelei da am lenker
> 
> konnten die sowas nicht in der länge machen damit es vernünftig aussieht? da muss man ja angst haben im wald zu fahren.
> 
> anasonsten schon schick. was wiegt das gute stück so wie es da steht?



genau. die elende kabelwurstelei bei den aktuellen rädern find ich schrecklich.

und @zaskar-le: bei mir isses genau andersrum. ich hab mit meinen (quasi)klassikern viel weniger sorgen, als ich mit meinem 07er zaskar team hatte.


----------



## versus (27. November 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> So ähnlich, nicht ganz so aktuell, aber schon in die heutige Richtung gehend. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal das Vergnügen, ein sehr schön aufgebautes *rabenschwarzes Zaskar Team *aus 2008 ausgiebig aus der Nähe zu betrachten. Seitdem hat's mich irgendwie gepackt, und ich brauche einfach auch mal wieder ein Sorgenfrei-Rad - an den Klassikern ist ja immer irgendwas. Vielleicht fällt mir das obige ja mal neu in die Hände, dann kann ich für nichts mehr garantieren...
> 
> Erzählt das bloß nicht drüben!



genau das war ja auch der auslöser für mein carbon zassi. und wenn du ein schwarzes 08er findest, dann hoffe, dass ich es nicht auch schon gesehen habe 

@sascha: glückwunsch. das rad fährt sich wirklich super! ich hätte nicht gedacht was steifigkeit gepaart mit geringem gewicht bergauf ausmacht 
nur meine noir-kurbel nervt, weil sie sich dauernd lockert 
kennt jemand das problem? 
ich habe jetzt mit locktite und verlängerung am inbus gearbeitet und hoffe es hält.


----------



## Sascha123 (27. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> @sascha: glückwunsch. das rad fährt sich wirklich super! ich hätte nicht gedacht was steifigkeit gepaart mit geringem gewicht bergauf ausmacht .



Bin auch mal gespannt.

Wer genug Kleingeld hat kann sich zumindest den Frame des "Schwarzen Teufels" hier kaufen. Als Komplettbike wird es sicherlich eher selten auftauchen.


----------



## versus (27. November 2009)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt.
> 
> Wer genug Kleingeld hat kann sich zumindest den Frame des "Schwarzen Teufels" hier kaufen. Als Komplettbike wird es sicherlich eher selten auftauchen.



das hätte ich getan, wenn er m im programm hätte, so wie es auf der seite steht


----------



## korat (27. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (27. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das hätte ich getan, wenn er m im programm hätte, so wie es auf der seite steht



Denn bleibt nur noch das hier übrig und das wir preislich schon unangenehm zzgl. Zoll und Versand.


----------



## Kruko (27. November 2009)

korat schrieb:


>



Was ist da denn schönes drin??


----------



## cleiende (27. November 2009)

Vielleicht ein neuer Bezug fürs Sofa?


----------



## korat (27. November 2009)

mein erstes zassi!
2 jahre suche waren das.


----------



## kingmoe (27. November 2009)

You´ve been zassified now! 

Edit: Hier muss der noch rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414571


----------



## DeepStar23 (27. November 2009)

Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (27. November 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Geil!



...genau diese Antwort wollte ich auch schreiben, als ich das Geröhr erblickte.
Was passenderes fällt mir auch partout nicht ein, also nochmals: geil!


----------



## DeepStar23 (27. November 2009)

Das noch mal ne Steigerung zum Rey.. 

Mal sehen wann das fährt..


----------



## cleiende (27. November 2009)

po xx nicious!


----------



## Rennkram (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Vk meint es wäre ein LTS. 
Ich meine es ist ein STS. 
Na wat den nu?

Geiler Rahmen


----------



## Al-Capone (1. Dezember 2009)

Ist ein LTS Thermoplast.Das erste Modell,erkennste am Hinterbau.Später dann STS.


----------



## Rennkram (1. Dezember 2009)

Ah danke


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. Dezember 2009)

NOS Bologna Lite fork in Team Scream....it's nearly 17 years old and never had a fork tightened in the dropouts


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. Dezember 2009)

More from the UPS man today....wasn't Kint looking for one of these? Tachyon in Midnight Aurora


----------



## Triturbo (2. Dezember 2009)




----------



## cyclery.de (2. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder schön anzuschauen!

Stilecht im Speiseeis-Karton?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (2. Dezember 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön anzuschauen!
> 
> Stilecht im Speiseeis-Karton?



Ja, seh ich ebenso. Ein schöner Rahmen. Das mit dem Spezi Karton ist mir auch als erstes aufgefallen  Ich wollt den Rahmen erst bei dir ordern, aber Small ist mir mit 192cm leider deutlich zu klein.


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Dezember 2009)

chic.
schon gewogen?
mein M hat mit sattelklemme und schaltauge 1800g

edith meint: ahja...im andern thread stehts schon.
aber was ist dann mit meinem rahmen los?!


----------



## Triturbo (2. Dezember 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> chic.
> schon gewogen?
> mein M hat mit sattelklemme und schaltauge 1800g
> 
> ...



Es liegt an der Sattelklemme. Ich hab die Klemme einzeln gewogen. 42g, damit kommt es wieder hin.


----------



## goegolo (3. Dezember 2009)

@Triturbo: Haben die neuen Zaskars noch ein Logo am Ende des Oberrohrs?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Dezember 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Es liegt an der Sattelklemme. Ich hab die Klemme einzeln gewogen. 42g, damit kommt es wieder hin.



trotzdem wär dann mein M rahmen genauso schwer, wie dein L...
egal. schön ist er und halten wird er auch.



goegolo schrieb:


> @Triturbo: Haben die neuen Zaskars noch ein Logo am Ende des Oberrohrs?



leider leider nein.


----------



## cyclery.de (3. Dezember 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @Triturbo: Haben die neuen Zaskars noch ein Logo am Ende des Oberrohrs?



Das 07er Zaskar hat in der Tat kein "GT" am Ende des Oberrohres. Weiß auch gerade nicht wie das '08/'09 aussah. In jedem Falle haben es die '10er Modelle wieder (zumindest Avalanche, daher wahrscheinlich auch Zaskar).


----------



## Triturbo (3. Dezember 2009)

Da der Aufbau aus Kostengründen erstmal Single Speed wird, hier das neue Ausfallende:


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da der Drang schnell den Berg runter zu fahren immer größer wird hab ich mir ja was Neues geholt:

an der Art der Verpackung kann manch einer schon erahnen aus welchem Lande das Paket wohl kommt (auch wenn man keine Fremdsprachen beherrscht). In Deutschland gäbs dafür nen Sperrgutzuschlag in Höhe von 20.






Dh's coming home






und hier der prominente Vorbesitzer:






Eric Carter, GT Werksfahrer seit ewigen Zeiten hat sich damit auch schon den Berg runtergestürzt...

..und hier nochmal mit einer fast genauso alten Boxxer...






Für die ersten Versuche inkl. 90° Schräglage wirds reichen!

So, krachen lassen!

VG
peru


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. Dezember 2009)

The UPS man pulled up with his brown truck last week.  He had a supervisor with him and they just kept unloading boxes.  When opened these are what had arrived:
1999  18" Zaskar LE complete bike XT/XTR mix in Cosmic Sunrise
1991 22" Tachyon 700D in midnight Aurora just put on NOS tires
1992 22" Bravado in red excellent condition
1993 18" GT Bravado LE Team Scream frame and I found a NOS fork to match
1992 18" Avalanche in Blue also in excellent low miles condition
1999 20 Zaskar LE frame only in Cosmic Sunrise.

Must work fast have many 91 Zaskars, some Lightnings and an Edge Ti coming also.
It's going to be a great winter for working on bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. Dezember 2009)

your ups-man is very nice!


----------



## GTdanni (11. Dezember 2009)

Und das Sunrise Zaskar da so zwischen all den Stahlrössern eingeklemmt. 

Da schreit der Lack doch "befrei mich" . 


Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (11. Dezember 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Da schreit der Lack doch "befrei mich" .
> 
> 
> Cu Danni



....und mach mich in 16" und schick mich nach nmb


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

na da werden wir wohl bald wieder einiges davon als "Einzelteil" in der Bucht sehen.....

Obwohl CS natürlich schon der Bringer ist...ein Zassi in CS würd ich ich auch noch haben wollen...

VG
Peter


----------



## -lupo- (12. Dezember 2009)

@peru73:

Das DHi rockt!  War die Kettenführung dabei? Der Rahmen schluckt eine ganze Menge, ich durfte dieses Jahr meins ausgiebig testen. Stand das in der Anzeige drin dass der Rahmen dem Carter gehörte? Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind die Farben die vom Jahr als auch Katja Repo und Steve Peat mit GT im Downhill Worldcup unterwegs waren.

Wie wird dein Aufbau aussehen?


----------



## GTdanni (13. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man dann das Zaskar in CS hat fängt die Suche nach Mavic X 517 in CS an. 
Andere Felgen gehen da garnicht. 

Das kann dann natürlich eine Lebensaufgabe werden. 


Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2009)

das blaue avalanche aus 92 is geil!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

wegen Eric Carter nochmal hier:






Ich denke das reicht, oder.

Lt. Vorbesitzer wurde der Rahmen von Eric an dessen Mechaniker verkauft...der hat ihn dann an den Schrauber in dem engl. Shop verkauft und von dem hab ich ihn...

Die Gabel wird ne alte Boxxer noch mit 180mm, LRS wird ne Mischung aus Magura und Hügi Naben, Steuersatz DH Pig pro, der Rest wir günstiges, einfaches, neues Zeugs...

Die Führung ist mit dabei, muss jetzt nur noch über Achslänge usw. grübeln...aber dauert alles noch, im Augenblick muss ich noch das i-drive reinigen, schmieren und sehen dass ich die großen Kugelkäfige noch ranbekomme, denn die sind nimmer die besten...

VG
Peter



-lupo- schrieb:


> @peru73:
> 
> Das DHi rockt!  War die Kettenführung dabei? Der Rahmen schluckt eine ganze Menge, ich durfte dieses Jahr meins ausgiebig testen. Stand das in der Anzeige drin dass der Rahmen dem Carter gehörte? Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind die Farben die vom Jahr als auch Katja Repo und Steve Peat mit GT im Downhill Worldcup unterwegs waren.
> 
> Wie wird dein Aufbau aussehen?


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Wenn man dann das Zaskar in CS hat fängt die Suche nach Mavic X 517 in CS an.
> Andere Felgen gehen da garnicht.
> 
> Das kann dann natürlich eine Lebensaufgabe werden.
> ...



Waren das die mit Keramikbeschichtung? Wenn ja weiß ich wo ein Satz mit Titanspeichen und Tunenaben steht!


----------



## -lupo- (15. Dezember 2009)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> wegen Eric Carter nochmal hier:
> 
> ...



Fein fein! Das hatte ich in dem anderen Posting übersehen, ich habe jetzt besser geschaut. Kann nur sagen: 

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, ich habe das Werkstatthandbuch von 2001. Das DHi ist auch drin, technische Daten wie Tretlager usw stehen drin, aber du müsstest bis am Wochenende warten, bis dahin habe ich keinen Zugriff.


----------



## pago79 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ok war nur ein kleines Paket, die Freude dafür umso größer





Gruß
Lars


----------



## Kettentrumm (31. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich bei meinem RTS den Riss an der Schweissnaht entdeckt hatte, musste ich meinen Frust irgendwie kompensieren und hab mir auf der Insel was geschossen. 













Den Rahmen hatte der Besitzer schonmal auf retrobike.uk angeboten, da sind wir uns nicht einig geworden und nun hatte ich ihn in der Bucht wiederentdeckt.

Wie es aufgebaut werden soll weiss ich noch nicht sogenau, bissl nach Katalog und ein bissl custom, nur eins weiss ich schon zu 100%, es wird definitiv keine Lefty drankommen, versprochen ! 

Erstmal muss ich meine anderen Baustellen fertig bekommen(Zaskar,RTS) und dann will ich noch umziehen Anfang des Jahres, das wird also ein bissl dauern, bis es losgeht.


----------



## divergent! (31. Dezember 2009)

cool jetzt sinds schon 3 dieser rahmen hier im forum.

mit der lefty machste richtig. baue da leiber was gescheites rein.

aber mich würden persönlich auch mal noch bilder von deinem rts interessieren.


----------



## Kettentrumm (31. Dezember 2009)

@ divergent!

Welches Mass brauch die Sattelstuetze beim LTS bei Dir ? Bei mir ist der Schlitz nicht ganz parallel. 26,8 und 27,0 hat noch viel Luft und 27,2 scheint mir auch noch zu duenn, hab ich aber nicht zum probieren.

Bilder vom RTS kann ich grad nicht machen, da fast alle Raeder im "Winterquartier" sind.


----------



## divergent! (1. Januar 2010)

mein lts hatte 27,0...ich habs auf 27,2 aufreiben lassen damit man wenigstens ein paar stützen zur auswahl hat.

der hat ja genug fleisch


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Januar 2010)

Gerade eben frisch aus dem hohen Norden eingetroffen!!!

was wird da wohl drin sein?









Vielen Dank Manni!
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (7. Januar 2010)

GERNE!

Sattelstütze auch gefunden?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2010)

Manni, is das der Karton, in dem Dein Auto geliefert wurde?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Januar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> GERNE!
> 
> Sattelstütze auch gefunden?



Ja, die habe ich auch gefunden


----------



## Gemma (8. Januar 2010)

Heute stand ein neuer Freund da:

GT Karakoram von 1992 in 16 Zoll, mit kompletter XT inkl. schwarzer Kurbel, Flite mit roter Schrift, einzig die U-Brake ist eine Dx.

Lenker, Hörnchen und Strahler werden natürlich noch demontiert bzw. ausgetauscht.

Ist in einem grandiosen Zustand.


----------



## korat (8. Januar 2010)

sehr schönes teil, glückwunsch!

aber die hörnderln 
die plastescheibe muß auch ab. daran erkennt man aber gewöhnlich die bikes, die nicht wirklich geritten wurden.


----------



## Gemma (9. Januar 2010)

korat schrieb:


> sehr schönes teil, glückwunsch!
> 
> aber die hörnderln
> die plastescheibe muß auch ab. daran erkennt man aber gewöhnlich die bikes, die nicht wirklich geritten wurden.



Völlig richtig.

Das Teil wurde heute geliefert, hat keinen einzigen Kratzer, und 150,- gekostet, da kann ich auch mit der Arbeit der Demontage von ekeligen Hörnchen umgehen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Januar 2010)

Ein Paket



mit diesem Inhalt



für dieses Bike



= Tuning für "Alte" Menschen







Der goldene Roox wurde schon andersweitig verbaut, Bilder kommen sobald das Bike fertig ist.


----------



## Sascha123 (9. Januar 2010)

Ja, der Lenker gefällt mir


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Januar 2010)

der Lenker ist gruselig der geht garnich:kotz:

mach mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Januar 2010)

Was für einen soll ich denn Deiner Meinung dran machen?


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Januar 2010)

Answer,Syncros,Club Roost

oder irgend was billiges ohne label ohne so verdickungen


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. Januar 2010)

It finally arrived.  If this is the kind of item that one can find at a garden supply company I will start shopping there more often

1996 GT Psyclone in Team Scream.  I have another 96 Psyclone in black that has the groove tube top tube.  This frame has the standard down tube shift cable routing.  Wish it were a 93 but these days one can't be too choosy when it comes to finding them in excellent condition like this one.  This frame has very low miles and just a few small nicks.


----------



## pago79 (10. Januar 2010)

Gemma schrieb:


> Heute stand ein neuer Freund da:
> 
> GT Karakoram von 1992 in 16 Zoll, mit kompletter XT inkl. schwarzer Kurbel, Flite mit roter Schrift, einzig die U-Brake ist eine Dx.
> 
> ...



Gefällt auch wenns ein 91er ist. Die 92er gabs nur in schwarz oder orange/gelb mit schwarzen Splatter. Ab 92 gab es auch groove tube.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. Januar 2010)

NOS 1997 GT Lightning landed today.


----------



## lyteka (26. Januar 2010)

Auch Post aus dem Norden  

Kein MTB, aber dafür ein richtig schöner GT RR-Rahmen 





Dank an Manni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. Februar 2010)

*Da ich ja dieses Jahr in Berlin und Hamburg mit meinem GT Renner antretten werde, mußte ich leider Ersatz  für mein ZR 2000 suchen!
Da es mir irgendwie zu schade ist, da es ein Neurad ist( ich bin schon ein wenig bekloppt) und mein Wandschmuck für das kommende Büro geben soll!
Also mußte ich erstmal Ersatz finden!
Garnicht so einfach ein GT Rennradrahmen zu finden. Eines Abends dann war es soweit und ich mußte ein paar Tage später ganz früh aufstehen und habe das hier dann in letzter Sekunde noch bekommen:

Achtung jetzt kommt ein.....




so sah das ganze dann geöffnet aus:




und hier kuschelt der Amy mit der  Französien




Aufgebaut wird das Rad fast identisch zu dem andern ZR2000! 
Wo bekommt man eigentlich Tabletten gegen die Krankheit?

Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2010)

Tabletten sind nicht erhältlich. Krankheit gilt als unheilbar 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gefährt


----------



## tomasius (1. Februar 2010)

Schönes Ding! 

Tabletten gibt es dagegen wirklich nicht. Ich kriege hier aber gelegentlich einen Einlauf verpasst! 

Tom


----------



## divergent! (2. Februar 2010)

schöner rahmen. welche höhe hat der? sieht nach 56 oder 54er aus....


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schöner rahmen. welche höhe hat der? sieht nach 56 oder 54er aus....



Beide 54er Rahmen


----------



## divergent! (2. Februar 2010)

wenn du über sowas mal in 52er größe stolperst kannste mal an mich denken. das kind braucht noch ein gt rennrad


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> wenn du über sowas mal in 52er größe stolperst kannste mal an mich denken. das kind braucht noch ein gt rennrad



Da habe ich noch einen NOS ZR Lotto Rahmen hier liegen (siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6754380&postcount=20 )aber den kannst Du nicht bekommen.
Wenn ich aber mal einen finde sage ich Dir bescheid


----------



## Stemmel (2. Februar 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Da habe ich noch einen NOS ZR Lotto Rahmen hier liegen



 mir blieb gerade das Herz stehen! 




GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> aber den kannst Du nicht bekommen.



... hat sich aber dadurch gerade wieder relativiert... *puuuuh*


----------



## divergent! (3. Februar 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Da habe ich noch einen NOS ZR Lotto Rahmen hier liegen (siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6754380&postcount=20 )aber den kannst Du nicht bekommen.
> Wenn ich aber mal einen finde sage ich Dir bescheid




ja genau sowas in der art. muss nichtmal in 1a zustand sein. der würde eh lackiert werden. aktuell drängelt es ja nicht aber für nächstes jahr wär das mal noch so ne bastelgeschichte.

was wiegt eigentlich der rahmen? hast du ne ungefähre zahl?


----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> der würde eh lackiert werden.



 Einen Lotto-Rahmen lackiert man nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (3. Februar 2010)

ich schon..........


----------



## gtbiker (4. Februar 2010)

More coming soon!


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Februar 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> *
> 
> *


*

Das Ding ist ja mal der Oberhammer, haben will 

Falls jemand mal so einen in der Farbe, und Grösse so 59-60cm sieht, bitte an mich denken. Wird auch auf garkeinen Fall umlackiert. Ich hätte dann auch einen Simplon Phasic 09 Rahmen in 59cm abzugeben *


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ja mal der Oberhammer, haben will
> 
> Falls jemand mal so einen in der Farbe, und Grösse so 59-60cm sieht, bitte an mich denken. Wird auch auf garkeinen Fall umlackiert. Ich hätte dann auch einen Simplon Phasic 09 Rahmen in 59cm abzugeben



 Bist Du so gewachsen?? Falls nicht, wäre ein 60'er viel zu groß für Dich. Denk daran, dass GT-Rahmen Mitte-Mitte gemessen werden.


----------



## race_face77 (8. Februar 2010)

Naja, groß.....aber da liegt wohl was für mich bereit!


----------



## race_face77 (8. Februar 2010)

So....















Na....Ideen? Ist zu leicht, ich weiß!


----------



## race_face77 (8. Februar 2010)

Da ist sie:





Damit wird die Suche nach zwei Mavic Ceramic 32Loch wieder dringlicher!


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2010)

Da fehlt aber die vordere Nabe


----------



## race_face77 (8. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (8. Februar 2010)

Das passt doch nicht zusammen! Zur Not würde ich der vorderen ein neues Zuhause bieten!  Bildhübsch!


----------



## race_face77 (8. Februar 2010)

Das muss es auch nicht zwingend. Die vordere passt zur Gabel, die hintere zum Rahmen, reicht doch.


----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2010)

Es war kein Paket.
Eine freundliche Kollegin über gab mir dies letztens am Hauptbahnhof in FFM.




jetzt wisst Ihr auch was in meinem Kofferraum so rumfliegt

Nochmals Dank an den User *quirizz* für das höchst großzügige Geschenk


Man muss immer einen Rahmen für die rasch wachsenden Kinder auf Lager haben.


----------



## race_face77 (11. Februar 2010)

Gekauft im beisikkel schobb in Limburg......waren das noch Zeiten!


----------



## RagazziFully (17. Februar 2010)

Meine neueste Errungenschaft.. Bin kein besonderer GT-Fan aber das Bike ist verdammt gut..


----------



## Kruko (17. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß 

Wenigstens hast Du auch gleich das unnötige Plastik-Gedöns abgeschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (19. Februar 2010)

Komme gerade vom Zoll:






Ja, ich weiß, mal wieder NOS.  

Steve, deine Clips sind dann auch schon wieder unterwegs.

Tom


----------



## oldman (19. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Zoll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön.
aber, zoil bei dem bissl kram???


----------



## tomasius (19. Februar 2010)

Tja, da kann man nichts machen. Aber die Zollgebühren kalkuliert man ja vorher mit ein. Der Gesamtpreis war dennoch vertretbar.

Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> ...
> Steve, deine Clips sind dann auch schon wieder unterwegs.
> ...



Superb! Ich freu mich drauf!  Danke.


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Februar 2010)

Manchmal sind's auch die kleinen, unscheinbaren Pakete, die richtig Laune machen. Es geht voran!


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Februar 2010)

schöner gt sattel...will ich auch.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schöner gt sattel...will ich auch.



mag wer denn den sattel hier haben?




hab mich damit aber leider mal dank ungeschick und verhärtetem reifen langepackt und dem auf der linken seite ne schöne schramme verpasst.
wurde aber verklebt und sollte halten. is mir zu weich.


----------



## divergent! (24. Februar 2010)

unter anderem gestern eingeflogen. meine neue schandtat





evtl kommt die woche der lack ab bzw nächste woche der neue drauf. bis auf bremse hab ich alles da. das wird lustig.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> evtl kommt die woche der lack ab bzw nächste woche der neue drauf. bis auf bremse hab ich alles da. das wird lustig.



ich hab bremse. magste haben?


----------



## divergent! (24. Februar 2010)

watn für eine? scheiben, farbe...fakten fakten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2010)

pn.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. März 2010)

Great arrival today.  95 Zaskar with maybe 100 original miles on it.....and in Ink Blue


----------



## cleiende (14. März 2010)

Demnächst wird jemand ein grosses GT-Paket bekommen....


----------



## Al-Capone (22. März 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal....

Was steckt da drin?






Das kam alles raus,gesammelte Werke aus USA über Monate:






Nein,die Judy DHO kommt nicht ins Lobo.Die ist für anderen Rahmen

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## divergent! (22. März 2010)

sehr feines zeugs hast du da. mal ne doofe frage...könnte man aus dem lobo auch sowas wie nen bequemen tourer machen oder ist das teil ein reiner abfahrtsschreck?

ich find den rahmen total geil aber da ich nur cc fahre bin ich bisher über ein sofa lts nicht hinaus gekommen.


----------



## Al-Capone (22. März 2010)

haben einige wohl schon gemacht hier.Aber soll wohl auch etwas wippen Hinterbau beim treten.


----------



## divergent! (22. März 2010)

na gut machts lts ja auch. da muss ich nochmal meine planung für 2011 überdenken. irgendwie find ich das teil schon genial. und ich hätte mal nen grund ne ruhige kugel aufm rad zu schieben. starre räder verleiten zu sehr zum gasgeben


----------



## versus (23. März 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> Nein,die Judy DHO kommt nicht ins Lobo.Die ist für anderen Rahmen



   für welchen ? ? ?


----------



## Al-Capone (23. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> für welchen ? ? ?




Nicht was Du denkst
Entweder STS DH oder STS DS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## notsofast59 (24. März 2010)

Wuhuuuu heute ist ein Paket angekommen!!
(Mal nebenbei erst nach fast 4 Wochen, bin schon leicht nervös geworden) Mavic SUP, DT Speichen, Lila Alunippel, Sachs New Success Naben
Laufen Rund und butterweich...nur die Speichenspannung prüfen und gut! Wird sich Prima in meinem lila Karakoram machen...


----------



## tonicbikes (27. März 2010)

Die Woche ist bei mr auch ein GT Paket angekommen







grüsse
tonic


----------



## zaskar-le (27. März 2010)

Ah, da ist es ja! Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem edlen Gefährt.


----------



## tonicbikes (27. März 2010)

Danke Christian
Habe den Rh heute mit Nevr Dull behandelt, bis auf wenige Kratzer sieht das kleine jetzt aus wie neu......


----------



## dr.juggles (28. März 2010)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> Danke Christian
> Habe den Rh heute mit Nevr Dull behandelt, bis auf wenige Kratzer sieht das kleine jetzt aus wie neu......



sagte ich doch 

viel spaß damit.

als 95er hätt ich ihn behalten.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. April 2010)

heut kamm post vonne insel...........................






david der erst mal polieren geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (19. April 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> heut kamm post vonne insel...........................
> david der erst mal polieren geht.



Bilder danach bitte...
Zustand ok?

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## Davidbelize (19. April 2010)

nicht ein riss im alu alles fein.
iss ja nicht mein erstes und daher weiss ich worauf ich achten muss.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. Mai 2010)

Just arrived yesterday afternoon.  1995 GT Team LTS.  I decided a couple months back that I wanted to add early versions of the RTS, LTS and STS to my GT hardtail collection and I have been searching for a while.  This one turned up for sale last week and I was very surprised that someone didn't grab it before me because the asking price was very reasonable.  Still has the original tires with nubs and machine lines showing in the rims.  Why would someone spend thousands for a bike like this 15 years ago and not ride it?  Still can't figure that out.  I swapped the saddle, front brake and grips back to original spec and spent about five hours detailing the frame which was lightly oxidized.  Air'd the shock and fork and am amazed at the ride.  Now to find the other two.


----------



## dr.juggles (9. Mai 2010)

95 team lts i also need to have! in 18" like nico rode bitd.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (30. Mai 2010)

Recent acquisition, very old, u-brake, steel, fantastic....deep blue pearl metallic


----------



## redsandow (5. Juni 2010)

good job!


----------



## divergent! (5. Juni 2010)

bei mir kam forumspost....16" kara





aufbau soll original werden...kpl xt bis auf die kurbel und raceline...was meint ihr?

ich hatte mal kurz im anflug von wahn die idee meine manitou m2 die ich hier noch rumstehen hab einzubauen....aber ich glaub starr passt besser.......oder


----------



## cleiende (5. Juni 2010)

Wer ne Lefty in ein Avalanche baut kann auch eine M2 ins Karakoram stecken.
Und mir dann bitte die Originalgabel verkaufen.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juni 2010)

starr...die gt gabeln fetzen. dann könnwer auch mal ne karakorams-ausfahrt machen. ich mich mit meinem verbastelten und du mit deinem orschinol aufbau. welches baujahr hat das eigentlich?


----------



## divergent! (6. Juni 2010)

ok werd ne lafty einbauen und am hinterrad so ne nachrüst federgeschichte.

bj keine ahnung und nummer suchen hab ich gerad keine lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (6. Juni 2010)

ist ein 1993er in  "black light"


----------



## divergent! (6. Juni 2010)

merci


----------



## schmiddy12 (10. Juni 2010)

hab letzten freitag ein großes paket bekommen genau um 23 Uhr kam der hermes mann und hat es mir gebracht.







heraus kam ein lts getarnt als pantera muss mal gucken ob ich noch richtige decals dafür bekomme.






mfg 
schmiddy


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Juni 2010)

Um 23:00Uhr?!?
Glückwunsch! Schickes "Pantera".... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-DECALS-LTS-r...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a074590c7

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-DECALS-LTS-R...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5192e90da3

ps. falls du die Sattelstütze austauschst.... Da hätte ich evtl. Interesse dran.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (26. Juni 2010)

Heute kamm bei mir die Post und brachte mir:







Jetzt sind die anderen Beiden nicht so alleine





Danke Peter

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## lyteka (26. Juni 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


>



 Das ist ja mal ein geiles Gruppenfoto


----------



## Kruko (26. Juni 2010)

Dann sag ich mal -lichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb


----------



## RidgeBack (26. Juni 2010)

Sehr sehr schöner Rahmen - Glückwunsch


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Juni 2010)

Glückwunsch, das weiß-rote ZR sieht einfach nur geil aus.

Wie gesagt, falls jemand es in 59-60cm irgendwo sieht, bitte mir Bescheid sagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (1. Juli 2010)

Sack und Asche !! 

Wo kommt der den auf einmal her ?

Egal - werden sich schon ein paar Teile finden , die ich dran bauen kann


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juli 2010)

Der mal richtig sch... aus, passt Dir bestimmt auch garnicht. Aber ich bin mal gnädig, ich erlasse Dir die Entsorgungsgebühr und entsorge ihn Dir kostenfrei ;-)

Mal im Ernst: saustark, haben will, bin gespannt auf den Aufbau.


----------



## cleiende (1. Juli 2010)

Auf die Decals bin ich scharf - meine sind total verschrammt.
Ein feines Arbeitsgerät Benjamin.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön, Benjamin!


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2010)

Das ist aber eindeutig kein Lightning! Und auch kein 16'! 
Ergo: Fehlkauf! 
Aber er ist:


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Juli 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eindeutig kein Lightning! Und auch kein 16'!
> Ergo: Fehlkauf!
> Aber er ist:



18" Xizang - war als 19" angeboten 

Das 16" Lightning "suche" ich auch nicht für mich , sondern eher für Kerstin .

Ich werde jetzt mein 91er Xizang wahrscheinlich wieder auf Starrgabel umbauen und das 94er bekommt ne Judy oder SID .

Die Decals sind bis auf Risse noch klasse erhalten .

Muss jetzt allerdings mal ganz lange überlegen , welches Bike für dieses gehen muss .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Juli 2010)

Nachdem uns der Storch letzten schon einen kleinen Brocken verpasst hat, kam gestern noch was Dickes an 





Der Aufbau wird aber noch etwas dauer. Geplant sind eine weisse Fox 40, Räder die von meinem Sanction, Antrieb und Bremsen komplett Saint ... und dann werde ich Dauergast in Braunlage )
Die blaue Klemme und der türkise Steuersatz kommen natürlich wech, das passt nicht.

Kriegt man an so einen Bomber einen Kindersitz montiert?


----------



## RidgeBack (7. Juli 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nachdem uns der Storch letzten schon einen kleinen Brocken verpasst hat, kam gestern noch was Dickes an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saucooles Ding. Absoluter Neid. Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja mal in Braunlage  Wenn das mit einem Kindersitz funktioniert, melde Dich mal.

Ansonsten - Gratulation


----------



## SpeedyR (9. Juli 2010)

Jenau!Herzlichen glückwunsch zum DHi! (ist ein "L" wa?)


Braunlage das wäre doch ma was


----------



## LTS-Spinner (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habs getan,  mein erstes GT NEURAD frisch importiert aus der Schweiz... war wohl das letzte erhältliche GT I Drive 5 2.0 XL (Modell 2007 ?) in Europa zu einem Kurs wo ich einfach nicht mehr nein sagen konnte  .
Anders als die Halford Modelle hat das silber zum Glück keinen rotstich


----------



## cleiende (14. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch zum Sorglos-Rad!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe das das einigermaßen sorgols bleibt. Zuerst habe ich den Rahmen zerlegt, gefettet (sollte ja laut Forum oft ungefettet & mangelhaft montiert ausgeliefert worden sein). 
Man, das hätte ich mir sparen können  , war nämlich alles takko. Dabei hab ich einen unglaublich fest angezogenen Inbuspaßschraube (!) am Dogbone aus NIRO fast rundgedreht  , die Distanzscheiben an den Hauptlagern etwas verbeult weil alles recht stramm paßt und zum guten Schluss durch eine kurze Unachtsamkeit die Lagenhülsen mit der Vielzahnaufnahme leicht angeditscht...  !
Wenigstens läuft jetzt alles absolut spiefrei wie in Butter. Schön Sicherungslack an alle Gewinde und jetzt noch die Ausfallenden fetten und Ruhe is- hoffentlich.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (16. Juli 2010)

Heute für die GT Maus aus England eingetroffen.





Damit Sie wieder ein GT hat


----------



## divergent! (16. Juli 2010)

fetzt....ein ava?


----------



## mountymaus (16. Juli 2010)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Heute für die GT Maus aus England eingetroffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schicker pinker Rahmen... 
Dann mal schnell aufbauen, dass wir die Wälder unsicher machen können.


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Juli 2010)

Mag man von pink halten was man will (ich mag es nicht), aber das Design gefällt mir mal richtig gut! Ich bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2010)

Na dann, noch ein Rahmen:



vorgestern bei Benjamin abgeholt, also kein Paket, aber immerhin so ähnlich.

Ich freu mich. Der Aufbau wird natürlich wieder öffentlich gemacht.

Gruß, Gerrit

Das rosa Ding, äääh GT natürlich


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2010)

Heute kam dieser kleine Umschlag an:




sehr leicht, trotzdem ne Menge drin:



jetzt wird erstmal titanisiert

Bis zum nächsten Paket,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## pago79 (28. Juli 2010)

Sieht ja fast nach nem  pro Gramm aus

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2010)

sieht nicht nur so ausvor allem wenn die Kosten für das Hohldrehen der Achsen, Abdrehen der Schraubenköpfe und der Rest Schrauben dazukommen gehts eher Richtung einzfünfzig. 

Wie immer: egal, das kommt zumindest der Definition von Hobby nah.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juli 2010)

Moin,

heute kam ein Paket bei mir mit folgendem Inhalt an:

















Jetzt muss ich mal als nächstes eine passende Gabel finden. Zudem bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren ob NOS-Aufbau oder mit aktuellen Parts.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## divergent! (28. Juli 2010)

geil!!!

neuaufbau mit ner german a gabel, der neuen tune kurbel und 5-rot schaltung um mal ganz größenwahnsinnig zu werden.das wär der knaller


----------



## goegolo (28. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Heute kam dieser kleine Umschlag an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wofür sind die langen Gewindestangen?


----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juli 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Wofür sind die langen Gewindestangen?



achsen würd ich meinen.


----------



## epic2006 (29. Juli 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> achsen würd ich meinen.





Schönes LTS, sowas tät mich ja auch nochmal jucken. Aufbau: timecorrect bitte. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Schönes LTS, sowas tät mich ja auch nochmal jucken. Aufbau: timecorrect bitte. Viel Spaß damit!



auf jeden fall nciht mit dem drinsteckenden hollowtech lager, bitte!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> auf jeden fall nciht mit dem drinsteckenden hollowtech lager, bitte!



Keine Sorge, ich war nach dem Auspacken noch nicht mit einem Werkzeug dabei!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Schönes LTS, sowas tät mich ja auch nochmal jucken. Aufbau: timecorrect bitte. Viel Spaß damit!



Es schlagen da zwei Herzen in meiner Brust, ich bekomme das aktuelle Zeug halt saugünstig und ohne grosse Mühe.: Teufel :

Allerdings ist mir bei diesem Modell eigentlich timecorrect lieber, es wird ja schließlich noch ein Xizang Team mit aktuellen Parts aufgebaut.


----------



## epic2006 (3. August 2010)

So, wieder was angekommen, diesmal nicht fürs Xizang, aber für den Besitzer standesgemäßes Beinkleid:



Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. August 2010)

Latest arrival...1991 GT Team Avalanche in Blue Widow.  Switched a number of parts back to original and just received an original saddle today.  Now have all of the Team Avalanches except 1993


----------



## epic2006 (6. August 2010)

Und wieder ein kleine Päckchen angelommen, eher ein Brief. Und was war drin? 

Natürlich wieder DIDAAAN:





Gruß, Gerrit

...es wird dann bei Zeiten noch ein letztes DIDAAAN-Foto geben, irgendwann is ja mal gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (6. August 2010)

Ach so, eins hab ich noch:


----------



## divergent! (6. August 2010)

dein gt klamottenpaket fetzt. ich glaub ich muss mir sowas auch mal holen um stilecht aufzuschlagen. bei mir gabs auch klamotten....nur nicht von gt aber auch schick:


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. August 2010)

Ich habe da ja so Probleme mit gebrauchten Bibshorts :kotz:
Aber schick ist sie schon


----------



## epic2006 (6. August 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich habe da ja so Probleme mit gebrauchten Bibshorts :kotz:
> Aber schick ist sie schon



Hab ich auch, aber zum Glück gibts ja so Keimkiller Waschmittel, da wird die Bib wohl ein paar Runden drin baden. Das Zeug krieg ich aus ner Klinikwäscherei, wird schon funktionieren, denke, hoff ich, hoffentlich.

Ansonsten: Augen zu und durch, wass tut man nicht alles für ein stilechtes Auftreten.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch Handschuhe und Socken, dann bin ich komplett


----------



## tofu1000 (8. August 2010)

Wo bitte bekommt man denn so ein Paket mit Trikots her!?  Ich habe mich gefreut, mal eins in Large zum angenehmen Preis bekommen zu haben, um anschließend festzustellen, dass es mir zu klein ist.... Aber die Dame des Hauses hat's gefreut. 
Ansonsten scheinst du es ja mit dem Titan-Aufbau wirklich ernst zu meinen.


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2010)

Das mit den Trikots waren eigentlich 3 Pakete, kamen aber alle an einem Tag, eins ist noch unterwegs......

Der Titanaufbau wird kein Nur-Titan, aber ein Alle-Schrauben-Titan-Aufbau und das zieh ich durch. Mo/Di kommt dann das vorerst letzte DIDAAAN-Paket, dann erstmal zamschrauben und Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## epic2006 (11. August 2010)

Einmal darf ich noch:





.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. August 2010)

Loving this one....Nos


----------



## burschilan (7. September 2010)

So, letzte Woche habe ich auch mal ein Paket vom Zoll abgeholt. Von der Verpackung habe ich allerdings kein Bild, die Vorfreude war zu groß! 









Das ist ein GT Edge Alu, aus ´95, es war wohl als Model angestellt und wurde zu seiner Zeit mit verschiedenen Lackierungen und Decals abgelichtet. Einer von den Grafikdesignern hat den Rahmen dann seinem Bruder zukommen lassen und dann ist er bei mir gelandet.
Der Aufbau wird etwas auf sich warten lassen. Aber das Componenten Tetris hat es hinter sich. Es wird als Schaltung eine SRAM Force, Acros Steuersatz und Naben und warscheinlich Syntace Vorbau und Stütze (oder Syncros wenn ich was schönes finde) bekommen.


----------



## divergent! (7. September 2010)

schön. dann sind wir schon 2 die ein alu edge aufbauen über den winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

Bald habe ich auch ein GT:







Ich bin wahnsinnig gespannt drauf.


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2010)

ach ist auch nur schnödes zusammengebrutzeltes metal.......was wirds?


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

´s is mir schon klar dass es auch nur schmödes metall ist. aber es wird mein erstes gt. aber erstmal ist es wichtig, dass es mir paßt und ich es fahren kann. es wird ein 92er karakoram in tequila sunrise.


----------



## Kruko (8. September 2010)

Dann wünsche ich schon mal viel Spaß mit dem Cocktail 

Und denk daran. Nur Steel is real


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2010)

ein kara...schöner rahmen. wenn ich glück hab kommen heute meine fehlenden teile für mein kara. dann gibts bilder. leider ist meins "nur" blau-schwarz lackiert.


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

siehste- eben das blauschwarze wollte ich nicht. ist schon trüb genug draußen. ich traue mich gar nicht raus, weil ich den hermes-boten nicht verpassen will...


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

es gibt dann erstmal ein fröhliches schlachtfest. juchu- altmetall entsorgen...


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2010)

jaaaa aber blau schwarz war grad günstig

was hats denn dran?

auf pakete warten kann aber auch grausam sein. meine kommen zum glück alle in der packstation an...dh ich kann beruhigt jetzt rad fahren


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

oh. hier ist das wetter so ätzend schlecht, dass mich nicht das radfahren an sich reizt sondern die verlorene zeit, die mich ärgert. so bastele ich ein wenig an meiner seite rum und hoffe, dass das paket bald kommt. das mittagessen für die familie muss auch pünktlich auf den tisch- sonst gibt´s gemaule...

was dran ist, weiß ich gar nicht genau. ist mir auch egal. wird neu aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. September 2010)

so wieder da...15 uhr...und schon angekommen?


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

ja. ohne jede verpackung.


----------



## epic2006 (9. September 2010)

Herr Kapitän, bitte zeigen und nen schööönen Aufbaufred dazu, bitte....

auch bei mir sind heute zwei kleine Pakete angekommen:



und natürlich wieder Didaaaan:



Gruß, Gerrit

..gebastelt wird später, ich mach jetzt heiabubu, da ich noch ne Nachtschicht vor mir habe.


----------



## mountymaus (10. September 2010)

Juhuu heute ist bei mir auch mal wieder ein großes Paket angekommen...
Eins?? Diverse kleinere Pakete für den Aufbau stehen hier auch schon im Weg...
Als ich dieses Rad beim GT-Forumstreffen in Oberhof gesehen habe, dachte ich und sagte es auch zu meinem Schatz,
dass ich dieses auf jeden Fall noch haben möchte.
Nachdem ich ihn davon überzeugt hatte, dass er auch eins braucht, war es um uns geschehen.

So, nun warte ich noch auf ein paar Teile und der Aufbau kann beginnen...






Das Rad von meinem Schatz wurde als Komplettbike geliefert.
Erste Veränderungen hat es schon gegeben.


----------



## Janikulus (10. September 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ihn davon überzeugt hatte, dass er auch eins braucht, war es um uns geschehen.



hehe, der ist gut, versuche ich auch mal 

Schöne Räder, und viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## TigersClaw (10. September 2010)

Echt voll die Seuche ey. Ihr braucht ja immer alles doppelt wa, da wird aber deuer 

Ich hätt ja auf die 2011er Carbon-Zaskars gewartet, die schaun doch viel besser aus, und leichter sind sie auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (10. September 2010)

Achja, man findet halt immer Gründe für was neues

@topic
Dank DHL leider nix, 50km Strecke in 22 Stunden geschafft, hoffentlich kommt die Schaltung für mein GT morgen endlich.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. September 2010)

NOS GT CNC cranks with NOS XTR chainrings....


----------



## epic2006 (11. September 2010)

Und wieder ein kleines Paket, diesmal kein Didaaan, dafür NOS:









Grüßen


----------



## F4B1 (11. September 2010)

Nicht von GT sondern für's GT

Eine komplette 2010 Sram X.7 Schaltungsgruppe. Angebaut ist sie, nur noch einstellen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. September 2010)

UPS man was nice again today. This time road variety, carbon variety and team variety.  NOS frame from 2009.  Now sourcing a fork.  Will probably be a Dura Ace 7800 Ultgera 6600 mix.  First of what I hope are a number of interesting winter projects.  I think this may be my first not triple triangle GT....tisk, tisk.  Hey a guy needs to treat himself every once in a while....right?


----------



## Willard (14. September 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Hey a guy needs to treat himself every once in a while....right?



Hey, looks great, Kevin.

Keep us updated about the build.

Did you read my posting about the search for a Zaskar Carbon frame M sized?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (14. September 2010)

Willard schrieb:


> Hey, looks great, Kevin.
> 
> Keep us updated about the build.
> 
> Did you read my posting about the search for a Zaskar Carbon frame M sized?



Yes!


----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2010)

hab auch eins am samstag bekommen








ein zaskar bj. 96 16"


----------



## planetsmasher (20. September 2010)

n1

aber bitte bitte bitte NICHT überlackieren!


----------



## aggressor2 (20. September 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> n1



'neins' ?
'none' ?
'nun' ?
'nadin' ?
vertippt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (20. September 2010)

nice one.

hab ich auch letztens erst gelernt.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. September 2010)

oha. diese jugendlichen denken sich zeug aus...nene.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. September 2010)

Just arrived, more old back room bike shop NOS inventory.  From the days when GT had Rock Shox option forks on many models. 

Anyone need Karakoram purple or Avalanche LE or Karakoram Mirror Titanium, Pantera Blue or Timberline Green rigid forks?


----------



## aggressor2 (21. September 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Just arrived, more old back room bike shop NOS inventory.  From the days when GT had Rock Shox option forks on many models.
> 
> Anyone need Karakoram purple or Avalanche LE or Karakoram Mirror Titanium, Pantera Blue or Timberline Green rigid forks?



if you come across a red fork, from a 94 karakoram elite, i might be interested.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (22. September 2010)

Sorry I just got one in red from a 95 Karakoram but I needed it for the Psyclone single speed frame I picked up last year.  Had been looking for a decent red one for nearly a year.  You can always have one in another color media blasted and repaint it to match what you need.  There are plenty of GT fork decals floating around.  Will keep my eyes open and let you know if I find another.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. September 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Sorry I just got one in red from a 95 Karakoram but I needed it for the Psyclone single speed frame I picked up last year.  Had been looking for a decent red one for nearly a year.  You can always have one in another color media blasted and repaint it to match what you need.  There are plenty of GT fork decals floating around.  Will keep my eyes open and let you know if I find another.



i'd bet, that the 94 colour is different from the 95. i bought a normal red one on ebay ones and it looks very different. i know that i could repaint another fork, but then i also just could put in a black ritchey logic...
thx.


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (29. September 2010)

Na na, gelegentlich gibts auch Pakete die den weiten Weg vom sonnigen Kalifornien in die bergige Schweiz finden. So dann die letzten drei hier:

Fall 1, schon etwas länger her:





gut Verpackt:





kam dieses hier zum Vorschein:





Der Vorbesitzer:






Etwas später aus gleichem Hause die nächste Lieferung:





Sieht dann fertig so aus:





Und weil der Lieferant sich so bewährt hat dann noch dieses hier:





Diesmal allerdings nicht im Paket angekommen, sondern persönlich entgegengenommen...

Dann ebenfalls noch aus dem gleichen Fuhrpark:





Und zuguter Letzt heute noch aus LA eingetroffen:

















Ein 1999 NOS Team Trials ging damit als GT #66 in meine Sammlung ein...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (29. September 2010)

Very Nice...Congrats!  So are they all from Hans personal stable?


----------



## Kruko (29. September 2010)

Und da soll noch einer hier sagen wir hätten einen an der Waffel 

Schöne Teile dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (29. September 2010)

Junge, Junge! Nicht kleckern, klotzen ist die Devise.  Da drängt sich mir schon wieder der Gedanke aus dem Vorjahr auf, das Treffen doch mal in die Schweiz zu verlegen... Aber ob wir dann nach dem Bestaunen von 66 Rädern noch zum Radfahren kommen? Aber schon allein das Gruppenfoto fänd ich spannend!


----------



## divergent! (29. September 2010)

total gaga

aber das sorgt dafür daß mich meine familie nicht für so ganz bekloppt hält


----------



## lyteka (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist nun schon eine Woche da... leider noch ohne Schaltauge...





Mal sehen, was daraus wird... ist wahrscheinlich kein umgelabeltes Ti Edge, oder doch?! ... werd´s vielleicht sandstrahlen oder entlacken und dann giftgrün eloxieren oder gleich mit der Sprühdose farblich gestalten... Aufnahmen für Cantis fehlen, aber da sind ja genug hier übrig, die müssten noch ran... mir fehlen noch die Maße für das Tretlager, die Sattelstütze und das Steuerrohr. Kann wer helfen, find meinen Mess-Schieber nicht... Bei der Wahl der Gabel bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, sollten aber nicht mehr wie 100mm FW sein... Ach ja, die Farbe der Sattelstütze??? Bin da noch etwas unschlüssig...


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

ich würde hinten ne scheibenaufnahme dranbauen und horizontale ausfaller für ne rohloffnabe. vorne lefty is klar. zuganschläge kannst dann zum großteil abmachen. rahmen würde ich flipfloplack nehmen.....stütze dann entsprechend zum lack.


----------



## cleiende (12. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub ihr seid zusammen aus dem gleichen heim ausgebrochen.

;-)


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

wieso ausbrechen? die haben mich hier richterlich unterbringen lassen und dank fixierung werd ich da auch nicht so schnell rauskommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al-Capone (20. Oktober 2010)

gerade gekommen.Was mag da drin sein 






Sieht aus wie ein Rahmen 






Sieht ausgepackt dann so aus 






Jungfräulich......wie ich es liebe...
Aber erst müssen die anderen fertig werden bevor ich hier Hand anlege.

Gruß Al-Capone


----------



## divergent! (20. Oktober 2010)

uii sehr fein.


----------



## Rennkram (20. Oktober 2010)

NOS STS, nicht schlecht ^^

Hab auch was Neues. Nicht NOS, aber gepflegt!


----------



## GlockeGT (2. November 2010)

Das kam heute bei mir an


----------



## Al-Capone (2. November 2010)

na da haste ja was zu tun...


----------



## GlockeGT (2. November 2010)

Oh ja :-( aber zum Glück wird ja winter Ich werd die Woche erstmal ein anderes Bike auseinandernehmen und das STS mal "Probefahren"


----------



## tomasius (3. November 2010)

Es war mal wieder toll beim Zoll! 

GT Edge Red Ano 1996 mit Kinesis Gabel und FSA Steuersatz


























Endlich mal wieder NOS! - Und sogar die passende Rahmenhöhe 
- Wie schon erwähnt, die Quelle aus Übersee ist noch nicht versiegt.

Tom


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2010)

Glückwunsch zu einem wirklich schönen Rahmen. Wenn ich nicht schon 3 Renner hätte, würde ich sicherlich schwach werden. So ein blau elox in 56 cm 

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2010)

schönes gerät, die gabel schaut richtig schnittig aus


----------



## moitrich (3. November 2010)

Al-Capone schrieb:


> gerade gekommen.Was mag da drin sein
> 
> [Sieht ausgepackt dann so aus
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch,
den hätte ich auch gerne einmal in den Händen gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (17. November 2010)

So jetz heißt es bei mir auch warten hab mir grade nen 2010er Force 1.0 in schwatt bestellt bin mal nass auf den Karton leider ca. 14 Tage lieferzeit!


----------



## tomasius (30. Januar 2011)

Am Donnerstag kam dieses Edge Ti (diesmal RH 54 ) an. 











Tom


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2011)

54 für dich? fällt das ti edge nicht auch etwas kleiner aus, als die alu-renner?


----------



## Kruko (31. Januar 2011)

Nö, ist bei mir mit 58 auch grenzwertig


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Februar 2011)

Hi,

da der Tom max. (wenn überhaupt)) ein paar cm größer ist als ich, halte ich persönlich einen 54er Rahmen für ihn passender. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das OR auch länger als bei den ZR Modellen, zumindest war der Rahmen nicht "quadratisch".

VG
Peru


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2011)

ok, ich habe das zr in 56 und fand den eher klein für meine 1.8m.
tom hatte ja jetzt so viele zum ausprobieren, dass er es eigentlich sicher wissen muss


----------



## mountymaus (2. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ok, ich habe das zr in 56 und fand den eher klein für meine 1.8m.
> tom hatte ja jetzt so viele zum ausprobieren, dass er es eigentlich sicher wissen muss



Am Besten "one size fits all"... 
Dann hätte er vielleicht nicht fast alle "durch"... 

Tom, ist nur ein Spaß...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. Februar 2011)

I too started with a 58 c-c Edge Ti.  Then I bought Doug Martin's 57cm Edge Steel and seem to feel it fits better (not as tall).  Have a 56 steel that I'm about to build up and feel I may decide that it's an even better fit.  I'm 182.8cm tall but only have a 81cm inseam.


----------



## nectar (8. Februar 2011)

Lang ersehntes Titan aus den Staaten..
endlich daa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Februar 2011)

Mein Neid sei Dir gewiss ... haben will


----------



## cleiende (25. März 2011)

Oh yeah!





(Keines der Autos ist mir!)

Der Reihe nach:





Das richtige Material:





guter Allgemeinzustand





Wenige Macken für Bj 97













Sehr sehr feine Sache!

Da wird einer meiner Söhne noch 4 Jahre warten müssen. Zeit genug eine 80mm Fox mit Cantisockeln zu suchen.
Und Zeit genug für den dritten Sohn ein blaues Zaskar Team mit Scheibenbremsaufnahmen zu suchen.


----------



## tofu1000 (27. März 2011)

Glückwunsch! Wie sprechen die Freunde deiner Söhne eigentlich hinter vorgehaltener Hand über einen Vater, der seine Kinder ständig (mehr oder weniger) ungefragt mit neuen Rädern versorgt?


----------



## cleiende (27. März 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Wie sprechen die Freunde deiner Söhne eigentlich hinter vorgehaltener Hand über einen Vater, der seine Kinder ständig (mehr oder weniger) ungefragt mit neuen Rädern versorgt?



Betrifft ja derzeit nur den Ältesten. Hält sich in Grenzen, ich fahre oft mit den Vätern seiner Mitschüler.


----------



## Beaufighter (15. April 2011)

GT-Nachwuchs aus Stahl ist heute bei mir eingetroffen, vielen Dank nach Wien!





Mein Unterbewußtsein steht auf gelb...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. April 2011)

Nice catch! that Bravado looks as though it should clean up nicely


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (17. April 2011)

Thanks! The frame is in a good condition and you're rigght it schould be clean up well. I will built it up with Suntour parts.

Have a nice day


----------



## MKAB (12. Mai 2011)

Sooo, nach langem Warten (und noch längerem Haben-Will) ergab sich letztens die Chance, endlich mal meinen Traumrahmen auch in meiner Größe erwerben zu können. Der Deal wurde vermittelt, es folgte eine heftigste Überziehung des Kontos und eine als ewig empfundene Zeit des Wartens, Bangens, Hoffens, ob denn das Paket tatsächlich auch ankommen würde oder man doch eher einen Anwalt im Bekanntenkreis suchen sollte... 
Doch die Panik war völlig unbegründet! 

Nichtmal der Zoll pfuschte dazwischen und so kingelte es gestern an der Tür und mir wurde folgendes überreicht:




Kam von weit her zu mir:




Was ist drin? Ist alles drin? Ist es DAS...?




Da lugts schon verschlafen aus seinem weichen Transportpolster hervor:




Seiner schützenden Decke beraubt:




Erleichtert und wie im Wahn springt mir sofort ein Detail ins Auge:




Da ist es also endlich   





Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, wo der Aufbau-Thread stattfinden soll...
Hier, im GT-Forum, oder doch lieber drüben, bei den Classicern  

Was meint ihr?


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Mai 2011)

Natürlich hier, garkeine Frage!


----------



## Kruko (12. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, wo der Aufbau-Thread stattfinden soll...
> Hier, im GT-Forum, oder doch lieber drüben, bei den Classicern
> 
> Was meint ihr?



Was ist denn das für eine Frage?? Hier natürlich. Im Classic-Forum wird es eh nicht gewürdigt.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Mai 2011)

Hier! Diese Classic-Banausen  wissen doch eine dreifache Triangulierung gar nicht richtig zu schätzen! 

Ach ja: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## tomasius (12. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch! 

Ich bin gespannt! - Den passenden Schlüsselanhänger gibt es auch gerade bei e b a y . c o m.  Ja, er verschickt auch nach Deutschland. 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (12. Mai 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ja, er verschickt auch nach Deutschland.



Nicht mehr . Unsere waren wohl die einzigen Exemplare. Einen hätte ich aber übrig.


----------



## MKAB (13. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!



gt-heini schrieb:


> ... ... Einen hätte ich aber übrig...



Warum dann das traurige Gesicht? Abwarten, es ist etwas in der Post...

Den Aufbauthread werde ich übrigens ab morgen (wenn ich dazu komme) hier im GT-Bereich machen. 
Das Interesse bzw. die "Anteilnahme" im Classic-Bereich ist merkwürdigerweise in letzter Zeit teilweise etwas "dürftig" 

@Tom:
Ich melde mich alsbald bei dir, Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## tomasius (14. Mai 2011)

> @Tom:
> Ich melde mich alsbald bei dir, Danke schon mal im Voraus



Gerne!

Bei mir hat sich auch schon wieder ein GT Teil für das 54er Edge Ti eingefunden. Die zweite Gabel ist auch schon unterwegs.  - Endlich mal wieder zwei NOS Teile! 

















Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. Mai 2011)

Glad you got that as I missed the ending of the auction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (18. Mai 2011)

Hinterbau und alle Lager neu. Hinten IS Aufnahme.
Technisch top i.O.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2011)

Ziemlich genial. Da würden mir auch die Finger jucken. Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau.


----------



## Rennkram (18. Mai 2011)

Auktion war riskant, da im Ausland ohne Paypal.

Eigendlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen, das nächste Rad wird mal mit einem aktuellen Rahmen gebastelt. 
Das STS XCR war neben dem STS Lobo immer ein Traum gewesen.

Der Aufbau von Tiensy (wo ist der eigendlich..) hat mich aber überzeugt, dass ein STS XCR auch mit aktuellen Teilen möglich ist.
Federgabel mit 100mm und Scheibenbremsen sind im STS XCR kein Problem.
Also wirds wieder ein oller GT Rahmen..... Sucht ...

Das Rad wird mangels Geld zunächst mit vielen vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut.

Laufräder hab ich schon gebastelt. 
Schwarze Hope XC Naben mit silbernen 719 Felgen. Gibts eigendlich silberne disc only Felgen??
Geschaltet wird mit 950er XTR.
Kurbel erstmal 750er XT, geplant sind auch 950er.
Gabel PSYLO SL 100mm, geplant ist ne zocchi mit M Brücke. Z1 X fly oder sowas.
Schwarze Stütze, Silberner Vorbau/Lenker, Flite.

Ich hab hier einen King und Suntour XC Bärentatzen Nachbau in purple, also denke ich drüber nach, das Rad mit ein Paar purple Teilen aufzubauen, aber da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

Mal schauen, was draus wird.

Mein Problem ist, ich baue immer viel zu viele Räder gleichzeitig mit viel zu wenig Geld auf    Das ist möglicherweise die Sucht nach GT


----------



## epic2006 (26. Mai 2011)

Zum Bike der passende Schlüsselanhänger für den GT-Transporter, aus dem einzig wahren Material natürlich:



heute angekommen, danke Marcus!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MKAB (26. Mai 2011)

WOW, das ging aber schnell!

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## epic2006 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, danke! Morgen geht´s zum gravieren, die Rahmennummer gehört da noch auf die Rückseite.


----------



## cleiende (15. Dezember 2012)

*Ist ja fast schon sowas wie Wiederbelebung mit dem Thread weiterzumachen.
*
Das Paket hat schon 10 Tage in der Poststelle in der Nähe der schon fast legendären Tiefgarage vom insanerider und mir gelegen, nun kam ich dazu es abzuholen und zu öffen...

Der Karton hat schon einige Schleifen gedreht






Der Rahmen auch!





Das wird mal ein abgefahrenes Schulrad für einen der Kurzen. Vorher müssen die noch durch die 16-Zöller durch.


----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2012)

nice!

manchmal bereue ich es, dass ich mein neues teamscream rahmenset verkauft habe. aber dann fällt mir wieder ein, dass ich eigentlich noch etwa eine handvoll bikes verkaufen sollte


----------



## tomasius (18. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder ein Beitrag zum Thema "Heute war es toll beim Zoll"!
Endlich da: NOS GT Road Frame in BB mit passender NOS GT Edge Gabel.






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (18. Januar 2013)

....du hast mir jetzt ein wenig die Laune verdorben 

Sieht klasse aus ! Bin auf das Kunstwerk gespannt


----------



## Kruko (18. Januar 2013)

tomasius schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Beitrag zum Thema "Heute war es toll beim Zoll"!
> Endlich da: NOS GT Road Frame in BB mit passender NOS GT Edge Gabel.
> 
> 
> ...



Noch ein Renner  Ich wünsche Dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß beim Aufbau und beim fahren.

P.S. NOSmasius passt doch besser als Mitgliedsname


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Januar 2013)

Bei Dir scheinen sich die Rahmen ja genauso wie bei mir zu stapeln


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön das Edge!


----------



## urbancrank (6. Februar 2013)

Heute kam ein leichtes Paket.....


----------



## Kruko (6. Februar 2013)

urbancrank schrieb:


> Heute kam ein leichtes Paket.....



Einmal bitte Rennrad.

Viel Spaß mit dem Titan und beim Aufbau. Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urbancrank (6. Februar 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Einmal bitte Rennrad.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Titan und beim Aufbau. Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.



Danke, habe schon so eine grobe Vorstellung.
Hatte echt glück mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## tomasius (8. Februar 2013)

Schönes Edge Ti! 
Glückwunsch! 

Tom


----------



## Milli (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist vorgestern das hier angekommen:












Ein 1997er Xizang in 16".
Nach dem Putzen und einer leichten Politur braucht es aber noch neue Decals, bevor's an den Aufbau gehen kann.
Falls jemand noch Decals hat oder eine Quelle kennt, wäre ich um jeden Tipp froh...


----------



## joines (8. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch! Ein Zwilling zu meinem 
 Ich verpasse meinem Aufbau gerade ein Update, Titan Stütze, Vorbau, Reifen etc. sind noch auf dem Weg. Werde das Wochenende damit verbringen, den Rahmen nochmal zu polieren, die Scotchbrite Aktion vor 3 Jahren hat zu tiefe Riefen hinterlassen und ich bin seitdem unzufrieden :-(
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau! Hoffe du wirst das Ergebnis - oder auch den Aufbau selbst - hier dokumentieren


----------



## Oscar1 (9. Februar 2013)

Mein neues Projekt


----------



## Copperhead83 (18. Februar 2013)

WoW also ich muss schon sagen was hier mache für pakete bekommen ist ja sagenhaft. Ich würde ja vor freude an die decke springen...was die meisten von euch auch bestimmt getan haben. Diese herrlichen (unterschiedlichen) Designs zu sehen macht wirklich spaß. 
Deswegen poste ich mal mein GT >kurz nach den Auspacken< auch hier rein. 
Allerdings ist es ein Ersteigertes Zaskar. Und wie ich mit freundlicher Unterstützung hier im Forum erfahren hab ein GT Zaskar ´98 

E ist noch nicht TipTop, einige Sachen sind zu erledigen. Aber ich freu mich drauf


----------



## whitesheep (4. März 2013)

So nachdem das Paket nun eh schon seit einer kleinen Ewigkeit bei mir ist hab ichs nun auch endlich geschafft Fotos  zu machen. Anbei mein 98er GT Edge TI (GTE98180)...ist 56cm groß und muss noch viel aufpoliert werden. Mit dabei waren noch ein Bontrager Vorbau (nicht zeitgemäß) und eine Cannondale C2 Carbon Stütze (vielll zu schwer)...mehr gefallen tut mir da schon die Alpha Q Sub 3 Gabel...fühlt sich zwar an als wären die Carbonwände dünn wie Papier aber das Gewicht passt. (361 Gram mit Konusscheibe und Aluschaft mit eingeschlagener Kralle)

Aber Fotos sagen ja mehr als 1000 Worte...


----------



## tomasius (6. März 2013)

Sehr schön! Viel Spaß damit! 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2013)

tomasius schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Tom



Finde und wünsche ich auch. Und?? wann landet der nächste Edge bei Dir???


----------



## whitesheep (6. März 2013)

Danke....so langsam kommen auch die Teile zusammen...dann start ich den Aufbaufaden...versprochen

lg
sheep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesheep (14. März 2013)

und so langsam kehrt der alte glanz wieder...auch wenn die finger schon weh tun...ich werd am ball bleiben...






weitere fodos gibts laufend in meinem album...


----------



## versus (15. März 2013)

einen schöneren anlass für schmerzende finger gibt es ja kaum 

toller rahmen. die mitgelieferte gabel sieht doch aber sehr gut aus!


----------



## colombo (27. März 2013)

Schön, aber leider zu klein


----------



## qweks (27. März 2013)

colombo schrieb:


> Schön, aber leider zu klein



Zu  klein heißt?


----------



## tomasius (27. März 2013)

Aber dennoch schön. Sieht nach einem 54er aus.

Tom


----------



## Deleted 112231 (27. März 2013)

nr1




nr2





der gelbe Bravado ist fast schon fertig aufgebaut im ü60 freundlichen Aufbau mit einfacher 1x8 Schaltung, das Karakoram bekommt einen Haufen silber polierter Teile...eventuell mit Johntomac-style-Dropbar und STI, oder auch einfach 0815 Flatbar mal sehen


----------



## cleiende (2. Juli 2013)

Da passe ich ja prima drunter, die Nr 2 kam ja von mir.
Das hier kam zwar persönlich und nicht mit der Post, aber ich denke es ist würdig hier erwähnt zu werden:






Beiwerk gab es auch





Yeah


----------



## tomasius (3. Juli 2013)

@cleiende:

Sehr schön! Glückwunsch!
Danke, dass du auch an uns gedacht hast. Ich freue mich schon mein Set beim Treffen in Empfang nehmen zu dürfen! 

Tom


----------



## cleiende (3. Juli 2013)

Dieser Frage zu entgehen ist der Grund, warum ich nicht in den Harz fahren werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (3. Juli 2013)

Tom


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2013)

Traf bei mir 1 1/2 Wochen vor dem Treffen ein





Was das wohl war?? Auf dem Treffen konnte es ja schon bestaunt werden.





Xizang 9r


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. Februar 2014)

Nach langer, langer Auszeit kamm Heute auch ein Paket bei mir an!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Einfach mal schnell zusammengesteckt

Schaltgruppe wird noch getauscht und dann hoffe ich das ich nach der langen Zeit da nicht runterfalle

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2014)

Sieht doch ganz schick aus. Viel Spaß beim basteln und fahren. Du wirst garantiert auch von den großen Rädern begeistert sein.


----------



## pago79 (19. Juni 2014)

Heute kam auch bei mir mal wieder ein größeres GT-Paket an
Die große Frage wird sein, ob ich es bis zum Treffen fertig bekomme.
Ein "paar" Teile fehlen leider doch noch.....

Gruß
Lars


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juni 2014)

Na dann erreicht Dich nächste Woche noch ein Paket, damit das was wird!

Bis denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_ulmer (21. Juni 2014)

pago79 schrieb:


> Heute kam auch bei mir mal wieder ein größeres GT-Paket an
> Die große Frage wird sein, ob ich es bis zum Treffen fertig bekomme.
> Ein "paar" Teile fehlen leider doch noch.....
> 
> ...



Sehr schick! Was brauchst du denn noch Lars? Ich miste auch grad aus, zwecks anstehenden Umzug ;-)

Na dann mal zack zack und bis demnächst!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## fabouly (7. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen,

bin zwar schon lange interessierter Leser, aber jetzt erst "aktiv", da auch ich jetzt stolze GT-Besitzerin bin. 
Habe mir gerade ein Zaskar LE ersteigert und bin superhappy, da es sich als Jugendliche um mein absolutes Traumbike gehandelt hat… damals aber leider unerschwinglich war. Dafür war das Paket auspacken umso schöner gestern 
Jetzt geht das Umbauen los und ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig drauf.

Ich hab mal eine Frage oder eher zwei. Hoffe, das ist der richtige Thread dafür… wollte jetzt dafür nicht extra einen neuen eröffnen. Aber sagt bitte, wenn das hier nix zu suchen hat.

Der Typ von dem ich es gekauft habe, meint es wäre ein 97er. Da das Ausfallende aber mit zwei Schrauben befestigt ist, müsste es doch ein 94er oder 95er sein oder bin ich da jetzt auf dem Holzweg?
Hänge mal ein Bild an- nicht erschrecken, die teilweise gruseligen Teile, wie der "etwas" steile Vorbau sind schon abmontiert 



 
Wäre super, wenn mir jemand beim Jahrgang helfen könnte.

Mein anderes "Problem". Der Kerl hatte das ganze Rad mit durchsichtigem Paketband beklebt… wahrscheinlich um es zu schützen. Eher eine mittlere Idee. Das Band habe ich jetzt größtenteils entfernen können, allerdings sind dabei jetzt auch fast alle Decals drauf gegangen.
Aber eben auch nur fast - irgendwelche schlauen Tipps, wie ich die Reste entfernt bekomme? Traue mich nicht wirklich mit Etikettenlöser oder so an den eloxierten Rahmen.
Und dann natürlich die Lieblingsfrage: wo bekomme ich neue originalgetreue Decals her? Ich finde nur komplett weiße… möchte wenn möglich aber den Original-Look wieder herstellen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Kruko (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo und willkommen,

Das Baujahr hast du schon recht gut eingeordnet. Müsste, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, ein Jahrgang 1994 sein. Dies kannst du aber auch recht einfach prüfen. Schau dir einfach die Rahmennummer an. Die ersten 4 Ziffern verraten dir die Monat und das Jahr, z. B. 0494 steht für April 1994.

Decals bekommst du mit einer alten ec-Karte oder etwas ähnlichen ab. Falls es dir zu heiß ist, ein wenig warmmachen und mit den Fingern abkratzen. Der etikettenlöser wird aber dem Eloxal auch nicht schaden. Neue Decals bekommst du bei Gil in England (retrobike.co.uk), ebay us ( mal nach user felnzo suchen) oder mit Glück hier im Forum. 

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Zaskar und vielleicht hast du ja auch Lust auf das GT-Treffen im August. Der Frauenanteil könnte gern noch steigen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## fabouly (7. Juli 2014)

Hey, danke!

Mit der EC Karte probiere ich gleich mal!

Die Seriennummer verrät mir sogar ein 93er Baujahr... 1293xxxx. Das hatte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, aber ok... dachte, 93 hätte es noch keine eloxierten Rahmen gegeben!

Dann mache ich mich mal auf die Suche nach den Decals! Bilder gibt's dann, wenn's vorzeigbar ist ;-)


----------



## ceo (10. Juli 2014)

fabouly schrieb:


> Die Seriennummer verrät mir sogar ein 93er Baujahr... 1293xxxx. Das hatte ich jetzt nicht erwartet



glückwunsch


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Juli 2014)

12/93 ist auch gleich MY 1994. Modellumstellung war immer im Oktober des Jahrgangs...

Schönes Radl!! 

Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. November 2014)

Heute vom Zoll abgeholt. Sollte eigentlich ein 1985er



ist aber laut Rahmennummer ein 194er und somit eins der ersten


----------



## tomasius (15. Oktober 2015)

Hurra!
2015er GT Grade Carbon Rahmenset.
Jetzt muss ich mich zum ersten Mal mit diesem Scheibenbremskram beschäftigen. 






Tom


----------



## ceo (15. Oktober 2015)

man ist das grade fancy  hatte diesen thread fast vergessen, dabei kam bei mir kürzlich auch ein schönes paket/folienballen an.



 


 

einzig blöde ist die verbogene aber dennoch verklebte hülse im sitzrohr. wie bekomme ich die raus ohne den rahmen zu beschädigen wozu brauche ich die überhaupt  scheinbar hatten xizangs die ja werksseitig drin, das hat doch bestimmt einen grund, oder?


----------



## Kruko (15. Oktober 2015)

@tom

Viel Spaß damit

@ceo
Sehr ärgerlich. Da ist er wohl mal drauf gefallen. Alte Hülse raus und dann eine neue rein. Zur bot die Hülse auftrennen 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (15. Oktober 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @ceo
> Sehr ärgerlich. Da ist er wohl mal drauf gefallen. Alte Hülse raus und dann eine neue rein. Zur bot die Hülse auftrennen


draufgefallen - das glaube ich nicht. sieht von nahem eher so aus als hätte man erfolglos versucht, die hülse rauszuholen. zum glück keine spuren am rahmen. nun will ich sie auch raus haben. wie stelle ich das an? brauche ich dafür einen anderen thread? gerne auch tips/erfahrungen als pm. echt blöde, solange die hülse drin ist kann ich mit dem traumrahmen nix machen. andere frage: kennt jemand die produktionsmengen von 20" xizangs @bvarnfullagts do you know how many 20" xizangs exist worldwide (just 26" no 29ers)?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (16. Oktober 2015)

@ceo - Wenn sie verklebt ist, hilft vielleicht Wärme. Ansonsten irgend einen Doppelwinkel oder irgendsoetwas besorgen, mit dem Du von unten den Rand der Hülse erwischst und oben (nach oben) hämmern kannst. Ist jetzt etwas schwer verständlich. Ich könnte mal aufmalen, was ich meine.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Oktober 2015)

[QUOTE = "CEO post: 13303715, member: 3236"] cinder - I do not think. see up close more so than if you had tried several times unsuccessfully to rauszuholen sleeve. Luckily no marks on the frame. Now I want them out too. how do I do it? I need for a different thread? like also tips / experiences as a pm. Real stupid, as long as the husk is there I can do nothing with the wonderful frame. Another question: Does anyone know the production volumes of 20 "xizangs [USER = 67742]bvarnfullagts [/ USER] Do you know how many 20" xizangs exist worldwide (just 26 "no 29ers) [/ QUOTE]?


Not sure of the number produced but typically within the bicycle industry usually 4-5% of all those bikes produced are in the largest size offered.  Lately it seems as though there has been more 20" Zaskar's and Xizang's listed...unfortunate because there is a small audience/market for that size.  They ususally sell at a lower price because there are less people looking/tall enough for the biggest size.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Oktober 2015)

It's OK if the sleeve moves...it will still tighten and it's lighter weight to put in a 27.2 that a 29.2 post.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Oktober 2015)

[QUOTE = "Tomasius, post: 13303655, Members: 22927"] Hooray!
2015er GT Grade Carbon Frame.
Now I have to deal with this Scheibenbremskram me for the first time. 






Tom : thumb:[/ QUOTE]
Congrats Tomasius beautiful frame...please message me GT brother.


----------



## ceo (21. Oktober 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> einzig blöde ist die verbogene aber dennoch verklebte hülse im sitzrohr. wie bekomme ich die raus ohne den rahmen zu beschädigen wozu brauche ich die überhaupt  scheinbar hatten xizangs die ja werksseitig drin, das hat doch bestimmt einen grund, oder?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428604



habe mittlerweile einen versuch gestartet, den kleber (samt hülse und sitzrohr natürlich) mit einem heißluftfön warm zu machen, aber auch danach habe ich es nicht geschafft, die hülse herauszubekommen. muss ich jetzt wirklich mit 'ner säge an dem rahmen arbeiten???? 
könnte kotzen über den vorbesitzer - erst so einen mist verzapfen und dass dann auch noch verschweigen 
bin im moment wirklich sehr empfänglich für tipps und erfahrungen…..
hat von euch schonmal jemand die hülse in einem xizang ausgebaut?????


----------



## Triturbo (20. März 2016)

Dieser Rahmen erreichte mich letzte Woche. Laut Verkäufer fehlen nur die Laufräder. Und ich dachte, blauäugig wie ich bin, das ist schnell zu machen. Leider sind Antrieb, Bremsen und Schaltung so gut wie unbrauchbar, weil sich schon jemand dran zu schaffen gemacht hat.  Der Zustand des Framesets war auf den Bildern schon halbwegs zu erkennen. Das ganze Ausmaß habe ich denn heute erst gesehen, sehr schade! Das Design bzw. der Paintjob (oder wie sagt ihr dazu?) gefällt mir sehr und der wird wohl so einfach nicht reproduzierbar sein! Was aus dem Projekt jetzt wird, muss ich mir selbst noch überlegen. Evtl. frage ich mal einen Fachmann, ob das schöne Rot noch zu retten ist.


----------



## tomasius (24. März 2016)

Hier kamen die Tage die Controltech Teile und heute dann noch eine schöne SID für das Lightning an!  - Man geht ja mit der Zeit. Weg mit Starrgabel Idee. 






Tom


----------



## Jinpster (24. März 2016)

Was für einen Federweg hast du bei der Sid? 100, 80, 63?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lea09 (24. März 2016)

Sehr schön Tom !


----------



## tomasius (24. März 2016)

Laut light-bikes: _Federweg: 63 oder 80 mm All Travel verändern des Federwegs durch Spacer. _- Aber Federgabeln sind ja bisher nicht mein Bereich gewesen. Muss mich da mal einlesen. Neues Öl werde ich ihr auch verpassen. Muss mir mal das Manual in Ruhe anschauen.

Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. April 2016)

The Dunlap 2000 Sidney Olympic Zaskar Team frame


----------



## epic2006 (4. Mai 2016)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (4. Mai 2016)

Oh, sogar noch ein Neuer. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## epic2006 (4. Mai 2016)

Brandneu, mit Rechnung und Garantie, nur leider ohne Manual, so dass ich auf Deine Unterstützung bezüglich des Steuersatzes hoffe

evtl. wird´s bis zum Treffen fertig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (4. Mai 2016)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Brandneu, mit Rechnung und Garantie, nur leider ohne Manual, so dass ich auf Deine Unterstützung bezüglich des Steuersatzes hoffe
> 
> evtl. wird´s bis zum Treffen fertig....


Kein Thema


----------



## DeepStar23 (2. Februar 2017)

Nach langer Zeit kam mal wieder etwas passendes bei mir an..


----------



## moitrich (3. Juli 2020)

Gefunden in Frankreich:


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juli 2020)

moitrich schrieb:


> Gefunden in Frankreich:Anhang anzeigen 1076572


Hoffentlich unverpackt gesehen.


----------



## moitrich (3. Juli 2020)

Der ist unverpackt, was du siehst, ist der ultimative oversized Rahmenschutz.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juli 2020)

moitrich schrieb:


> Der ist unverpackt, was du siehst, ist der ultimative oversized Rahmenschutz.


Will sehen...


----------



## moitrich (3. Juli 2020)




----------



## moitrich (3. Juli 2020)




----------



## moitrich (3. Juli 2020)

Psylo Race ist schon als Gabel gesetzt:


----------

